# Rate The Last Movie You Saw IX: Archive This Thread and I'll Give You Sickle-Cell - - - - Part 21



## Reznor (Jul 12, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Jul 12, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Raisin (Jul 12, 2014)

WTF? Doesn't it archive @ 2001? -.-


----------



## Raisin (Jul 12, 2014)

;D 

How you like dem apples?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2014)

Look at the old thread; I had the last post. System's rigged.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 12, 2014)

At least the conversation about Brad Pitt can die with the old thread.



Stunna said:


> Look at the old thread; I had the last post. System's rigged.



Even computer code recognizes the superiority of the white man.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 12, 2014)

Grape started the thread guys pack your backpacks this is the apocalypse I'm sure of it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]IiDztHS3Wos[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Jul 12, 2014)

Anyone see Dawn of the Planet of the Apes yet?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm seeing it tonight.

Martial gave it a B.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 12, 2014)

Spectacular Spiderman S1 & S2


SPEC-TA-CU-LAR  SPEC-TA-CU-LAR  SPIDERMAN/10 !!!


This is and was the Spiderman Series everyone was waiting for. It captures everything that is Spidey. This is hands down the greatest animation Marvel ever produced or ever will.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 12, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> [YOUTUBE]IiDztHS3Wos[/YOUTUBE]



i'm all up for it


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2014)

Linklater is great, will watch.


----------



## Ae (Jul 12, 2014)

Trailer doesn't look that good, but the trailer for his movies never is. Would watch


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 12, 2014)

lol I remember when I said Spectacular Spiderman was amazing and Danger Doom gave me shit for it. Dude be frauding.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2014)

How deliciously ironic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2014)

People only now discovering Huey hates just for the sake of hating.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Raisin (Jul 12, 2014)

Those are the most vivid green eyes I have ever seen.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 12, 2014)

Previously some of you argued that _We Need to Talk about Kevin_ was unrealistic because Kevin was depicted as an evil incarnate which does not exist.

I have been reading a book called Without Conscience which is written by the leading authority in psychopathy research. Overwhelming case studies show that psychopaths are born incapable of empathy, remorse, guilt and deep emotions, and their brains function differently than others. To us, words such as "pain" and "death" would trigger an emotional response detectable by brain scan, but to psychopaths, those words are as neutral as "table" and only carry a literal meaning to them without the connotation. Even born in a stable and caring family, psychopaths would still have a relatively high tendency to break the laws and social norms, not because they can't tell what is right and wrong, but because they don't give a damn about them and only want instant gratification and satisfaction. 

So in a sense, We Need to Talk about Kevin is a fairly accurate portrayal of a psychopath.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 12, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> lol I remember when I said Spectacular Spiderman was amazing and Danger Doom gave me shit for it. Dude be frauding.



Show me the post and I'll retract.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 12, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Previously some of you argued that _We Need to Talk about Kevin_ was unrealistic because Kevin was depicted as an evil incarnate which does not exist.
> 
> I have been reading a book called Without Conscience which is written by the leading authority in psychopathy research. Overwhelming case studies show that psychopaths are born incapable of empathy, remorse, guilt and deep emotions, and their brains function differently than others. To us, words such as "pain" and "death" would trigger an emotional response detectable by brain scan, but to psychopaths, those words are as neutral as "table" and only carry a literal meaning to them without the connotation. Even born in a stable and caring family, psychopaths would still have a relatively high tendency to break the laws and social norms, not because they can't tell what is right and wrong, but because they don't give a damn about them and only want instant gratification and satisfaction.
> 
> So in a sense, We Need to Talk about Kevin is a fairly accurate portrayal of a psychopath.



Surely you see that this isn't entirely accurate just because of brain scans? A child who has known death will react differently to a child who has never.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 12, 2014)

Those words are just examples. Psychopaths respond to none of the words that normally carry a certain emotional meaning to others. They see all words at face value.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 12, 2014)

But there are so many variables..


----------



## Raisin (Jul 12, 2014)

Alright, let's assume that psychopaths are born. Leading forensic psychologists agree there are roughly one psychopath for every 100 people. What they don't know is why some of those psychopaths choose to kill, and a majority do not. So, if we assume psychopaths are born and not raised, we are still left with the question of what made Kevin decide to kill.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 12, 2014)

True. The author used the analogy of pottery to describe the interplay between nature (the type of clay) and nurture (the potter's skill). While it appears no amount of parenting can evoke empathy in a psychopath, disruptive family background does tend to exacerbate the antisocial behaviours displayed by a psychopath and result in more destructive outcomes. That explains why most psychopathic serial killers came from dysfunctional family.

Typically they kill for one of two reasons - personal profit or satiation of impulsive urge (sexual or rage). And because psychopaths are remorseless creatures, they tend to blame others for their wrongdoing. 

Eva sees through Kevin for what he is - a bad seed - and always gets in his way to what he wants. Kevin's going on a killing spree is his way of retribution towards his mother, destroying what she holds dear to and trying to make her blame herself for what he turns out to be (while psychopaths may not understand the word guilt on an emotional level, they are surprisingly adept at using it to hurt or manipulate those around them).


----------



## Ae (Jul 12, 2014)

I can't be the only one who watches Kids React and point out which one I think is gonna be a ho when they grow up.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 12, 2014)

So then can we conclude the most rational explanation for Kevin is..

Child born psychopath, mother notices his "offset" and reacts/interacts "accordingly".
Her reaction and withdrawal from him facilitates his "need" to kill.

?

Given this formula, I still have to say it's the mother who is to "blame" for his actions.

Kevin's killing spree is definitely fueled by his mother's actions, specifically her distancing herself from him, instead of nurturing him despite knowing he is a "bad seed". I think it's most clear during the final moments of the film when Eva asks Kevin why he did it, and he replies, "I used to think I knew, but now I am not sure", or something to that effect.

His killing spree isn't retribution, it's an extreme taken for acknowledgement of existence, and or value. 

He's unsure in the end, because Eva still visits him.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 12, 2014)

Shut up. **


----------



## Raisin (Jul 12, 2014)

Shouldn't you be busy hyping up 3rd rate summer blockbusters, Tetra?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2014)

Aldnoah Zero has great music so far.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2014)

*Dawn of the Planet of the Apes:* A-

I think I'm gonna actually write a tl;dr for this one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2014)

Need for speed was trash


D+


----------



## Raisin (Jul 13, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *Dawn of the Planet of the Apes:* A-
> 
> I think I'm gonna actually write a tl;dr for this one.



I can't wait to not read it!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2014)

Then     don't?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 13, 2014)

The Rule is constant.


Every movie is better on the big screen with a good audience, damn that was amazing and the animation that was already breathtaking popped all the more.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 13, 2014)

I love that photo, Taleran. Well done.


----------



## Ae (Jul 13, 2014)

I rather watch the slower movies alone


----------



## Yasha (Jul 13, 2014)

Raisin said:


> So then can we conclude the most rational explanation for Kevin is..
> 
> Child born psychopath, mother notices his "offset" and reacts/interacts "accordingly".
> Her reaction and withdrawal from him facilitates his "need" to kill.
> ...



Yes, exactly.




> Given this formula, I still have to say it's the mother who is to "blame" for his actions.
> 
> Kevin's killing spree is definitely fueled by his mother's actions, specifically her distancing herself from him, instead of nurturing him despite knowing he is a "bad seed". I think it's most clear during the final moments of the film when Eva asks Kevin why he did it, and he replies, "I used to think I knew, but now I am not sure", or something to that effect.



Eva is far from a flawless mother. She has her own ambition and child rearing is obviously not on the top of her priority list. But to be fair, Eva did attempt to reach out to Kevin many times, only to be rejected. Throughout the film, it's apparent that Kevin derives a certain sadistic pleasure from mentally tormenting his mother. And being the psychopath that he is, it's debatable whether a loving mother could have much success in reaching Kevin's heart. Also, Kevin is fully aware of the consequences of his action and should be held accountable for it. 




> His killing spree isn't retribution, it's an extreme taken for acknowledgement of existence, and or value.
> 
> He's unsure in the end, because Eva still visits him.



There is possibly some of that as well - yearning for Eva's attention. I would say his motivation is mixed, just as his feelings towards Eva. 


*Manhunter*

A way better adaptation than Red Dragon. Haunting soundtrack and imagery.

8.5/10


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2014)

Really fond of Manhunter.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 13, 2014)

Brian Cox = best Hannibal


----------



## Yasha (Jul 13, 2014)

Brian Cox did well, but most people will disagree with you Taleran. 


I am surprised Stunna enjoyed Dawn as much. The human characters are two-dimensional. The CGI is not as good as the first one.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2014)

I wasn't bothered by how thin the characters were. The characterization they did receive was enough to make them sympathetic and justify their actions.

And the CGI was baws.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 13, 2014)

Dawn of The Planet of The Apes - *B+*

Deep, emotional, leaves nothing on the table, with clear narrative ambitions and big ideas that never felt. in-your-face about them. The direction was class, there were some shots that felt pretty special (like the 360 tank shot and the tracking one where malcolm hid way from the apes in the corridor) which also never seemed to come off as Reeves showing off because they effectively improved the movie. The character motivations are clear, everyone brings their A-Game, the script is superb, the outstanding CGI is only in service to the fantastic story, as it should be, and I sat there stunned and fully invested in everything that was happening. 

It could have been paced better since its length started to become palpable halfway through and the human characters were slightly rushed in their making and writing, but they don't detract.

Best Blockbuster of the year.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 13, 2014)

I guess I was in a really critical mood when I watched it. Must have been the Fault in Our Stars trailer prior to it that upset me.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 13, 2014)

Raisin said:


> Shouldn't you be busy hyping up 3rd rate summer blockbusters, Tetra?



I can't. I'm too busy luling over your awful signature.

Nice taste in music, gaybo.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 13, 2014)

Those first 15 minutes of Dawn of The Planet of The Apes were brilliant.

Very halcyon and immaculately directed, most of all quite unusual, especially for blockbusters these days.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 13, 2014)

I know I am late Stunna but I was out.

Megan Fox being hotter makes her more tolerable. Both girls were shit so hotness wins out.

So what if Anthony Anderson was a racist caricature? He was still funnier than the snack eater. Snack eater is the scientist who was like the main development guy or whatever who was eating donuts. So yeah, Anderson and the Ausie chick were better than this bald dude and the donut guy.

Grammer was good I admit but you have to account for the other guys as well and you had that douche who said "my face is my warrant". On top of that Voight is awesome in his own right. 

And I agree Wahlberg is better than Shia on the whole but his character wasn't right IMO. In a Transformers movie they (the TF's) should be front and center and pretty much be the only ass kickers. You got Wahlberg who is supposed to be a nobody inventor but he is jacked as shit and can pick up guns at random and shoot with perfect accuracy. Shias character with him in his role as Sam was a way better fit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2014)

Gangster Squad: B-

My feelings are mostly unchanged, except Ryan Gosling's acting didn't hold up well. While I'm glad he didn't just recycle his performance from "Drive" (his previous movie; which was what I expected based on the trailers), his line delivery sometimes was really bad. 

Once again, it's just an action movie that's entertaining enough to be watchable. Everyone- included myself- simply set their expectations too high based on the cast and was presuming it would be an epic gangster drama like "The Godfather" or even "The Untouchables" when it was really more akin to "American Gangster" or "Public Enemies".


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2014)

*The Legend of Korra - Book 2: Spirits* ~ C-/D+


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2014)

Is it skippable?


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 13, 2014)

Fuck Slice. Lets go Messi.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2014)

No,     Gesy.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2014)

Taleran said:


> Brian Cox = best Hannibal



dis trolling


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 13, 2014)

Last film I watched in theatres was 22 Jump Street; Really liked it, enjoyed it even more than the first one.

Last film I watched on DVD was Brave; Wasn't into it, didn't really feel like a Pixar film.

Last film I watched on VHS was The Terminator; Thought it was good, first time seeing it.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 13, 2014)

Edge of Tommorrow 8/10 I liked this movie and enjoyed it
Tammy 7/10 not as funny as I thought it would be. Still had its funny moments not as much as I hoped


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 13, 2014)

Good first half.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 13, 2014)

Gangster Squad is awful as fuck


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2014)

oh shit new eno set


----------



## Ae (Jul 13, 2014)

Gesy quality set


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 13, 2014)

Boyhood grosses $359,000 from just 5 theaters, and has the second highest per theater average of 2014. 
100% on Rotten Tomatoes, with a 9.4 average, with 97 reviews. 
Also a 99 on Metacritic.

fuck. with. me. i was right on hyping this one, i'm ecstatic


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 13, 2014)

I completely ignored Dr. Tao quitting in the previous season of House .

Oh well .


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 13, 2014)

Really looking forward to see Boyhood, it's been in the making for years and well the reviews speak for themselves.


----------



## Ae (Jul 13, 2014)

It's amazing the cast stuck around for 12 years


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2014)

Whoa, that's crazy! 

Definitely gotta see this.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 13, 2014)

Hong Kong gangster films....


*The Mission* - 6.8/10

*The Exiled* - 6.5/10

*Too Many Ways to be No.1* - 7/10


----------



## teddy (Jul 13, 2014)

Yeah, i've definitely had my eye and ears set on that. probably try to wait till my b-day to see it


----------



## Slice (Jul 13, 2014)

World cup final 2014

Emotionally intense and during its 120 minute runtime not a single boring second. I especially liked the ending.

5/5 would watch again.


----------



## teddy (Jul 13, 2014)

G?tze's finish yo


----------



## Slice (Jul 13, 2014)

Im always a total emotional wreck when Germany plays and nervous as hell.
Then Sch?rrle played that ball to G?tze and i just knew he would score.
Jumped up screaming before the ball even passed Romero.


----------



## teddy (Jul 13, 2014)

My uncle isn't going to be able to get any sleep in munich


----------



## Slice (Jul 13, 2014)

Thats to be expected. Watched the game with friends. It then took me an hour to leave the city and drive home. Normally its a 15 minutes drive. 

Now its 1:30 in the morning and theres still people celebrating on the streets.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 13, 2014)

I know I'm pretty tired but now I'm a princess?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 13, 2014)

I thought I was special .


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2014)

dis admin fuck is embarrassing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2014)

speak for yourself Para

I've never felt so beautiful


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 13, 2014)

I guess Para isn't nice enough to be called a princess.


----------



## teddy (Jul 13, 2014)

Preet's sodium intake is too high


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2014)

This is stupid.

But you know what? Princess Stunna is a _fabulous~_ handle.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2014)

I like how it both sounds like I'm one who woos many princesses and like an extremely beautiful princess.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 13, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I like how it both sounds like I'm one who woos many princesses


----------



## Jena (Jul 13, 2014)

*The Switch* - 3/10

I wish I had _switched_ off this movie! Ha ha, ha ha ha. Ha.


But in all seriousness this was a waste of my time. It wasn't _terrible_ but there was this weird, unshakeable feeling of grossness I got while watching it. The characters were thoroughly unlikeable and vaguely unsettling. With minimal editing this could easily be a horror-laced drama.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey, I had this Lambdadelta set BEFORE this admin thing .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2014)

I must say, you set matches too conveniently with the name.


----------



## Ae (Jul 13, 2014)

Princess Jena tho


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 13, 2014)

Which is why I am now the most cutest member on this forum .


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2014)

that girl's face is missed up tho


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 13, 2014)

Stunna said:


> that girl's face is missed up tho



Don't make fun of mai waifu .

But seriously tho, I need to get that fixed. I guess that's what happens when you try to set wallpapers.


----------



## Jena (Jul 13, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Princess Jena tho


----------



## Yasha (Jul 13, 2014)

How many of these places would you guys be interested to visit?

[youtube]yOYPjjxpX-g[/youtube]


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2014)

Cool.  I hope they are still partying in Germany when I get there in 3 months.


----------



## Ae (Jul 13, 2014)

Yasha said:


> How many of these places would you guys be interested to visit?
> 
> [youtube]yOYPjjxpX-g[/youtube]



What a shit voice...
Just another shitty channel capitalizing on top list channels

[YOUTUBE]4g3-aLhRvx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jul 13, 2014)

Anyways, wouldn't be interested, not much to do.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 13, 2014)

This one is real creepy.

[youtube]GoyINeeyWFg[/youtube]


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 13, 2014)

talking about creepy. i'm playing outlast and i'm scared SHITLESS. i've played horror games before but this one is a whole other level


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2014)

Horror games are a lot scarier than horror movies dude.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2014)

FLCL

Most creative animated series i've seen. I'm still not sure what it was all about, but soundtrack and art makes FLCL a favorite of mine.

A


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2014)

Rukia's right.

And finally, a half-decent Gesy review.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Rukia's right.
> 
> And finally, a half-decent Gesy review.



Princess Stunna is such a diva.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2014)

Fooly Cooly is great.


----------



## Ae (Jul 13, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Horror games are a lot scarier than horror movies dude.



Doesn't even have to be horror, some games get you fucking tense.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2014)

I still can't believe how smart the clickers are in Last of Us.  The AI is incredible.  The clickers change their attack strategy every fucking time.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 13, 2014)

The scariest things i've played have been the dark places of Zelda, the Shadow temple of Ocarina was downright horror and then it had a comical boss, figure that shit out.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2014)

I was utterly on edge in BioShock when you enter Rapture.


----------



## teddy (Jul 13, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Horror games are a lot scarier than horror movies dude.



Truth. a game as old as fatal frame 2 still manages to scare the shit out of me


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2014)

Silent Hill 2 is still scary as shit.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2014)

*Clue*
Doesn't really make sense when you think about it, but it doesn't take itself seriously at all, so who cares. Pretty funny and the characters bounce off of each other well (my favorite is the maid ). Too bad it loses steam after the second act--fast. Felt pretty padded.

I hear apparently there might be some kind of remake? If so, I hope it keeps the silly spirit of this film, as well as the theatrical multiple endings.


----------



## Jena (Jul 13, 2014)

I _love_ the Clue movie


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't love it as much as I've seen others, but I totally get why it has amassed a cult following; I loved the tone.


----------



## teddy (Jul 13, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Silent Hill 2 is still scary as shit.



The soundtrack alone in that game is unnerving


----------



## Ae (Jul 13, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I don't love it as much as I've seen others, but I totally get why it has amassed a cult following; I loved the tone.




Clue is best watch during a thunderstorm


----------



## Slice (Jul 14, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Cool.  I hope they are still partying in Germany when I get there in 3 months.



No. And you also missed the single month every two years when you can actually see our flag. 



Parallax said:


> Silent Hill 2 is still scary as shit.





? said:


> The soundtrack alone in that game is unnerving



Quality opinions!


----------



## Raisin (Jul 14, 2014)

Horror games are definitely scarier than film to me. Then again I know a few guys who play games like Silent Hill in complete solitude in the dark hours of the night. Hell, my dad used to play Resident Evil 1 and 2 by himself, and even did speed runs. RE2 scared the fuck out of me. I can vividly remember the anxiety of waiting for the transformation monster to show up in random parts.



Slice said:


> No. And you also missed the single month every two years when you can actually see our flag.



Explain..? o.O



In other news, I saw Master of Sex opened it's second season today, and I remembered I hadn't finished the first, so now I'm in the process. Lizzy Caplan > *


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 14, 2014)

silent hill sure is scary, trianglehead is one creepy friend. but y'all should play outlast, this is the scariest game i've played by FAR. and i've played the likes of silent hill, amnesia, slenderman so that's saying something


----------



## Slice (Jul 14, 2014)

Raisin said:


> Explain..? o.O



Basically this:



You only ever see German flags here in Public during the Euro and World Cup.


----------



## Slice (Jul 14, 2014)

I prefer the kind of horror games that build this intense creepy athmosphere as opposed to jump scare ones.

I remember being more scared walking down the stairs to the prison (from the museum) in Silent Hill 2 than during the entirety of Doom 3. And dont get me started on the Hydroponics deck in System Shock 2. That left some real emotional scars.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 14, 2014)

That stigma


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2014)

h-hey guys


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 14, 2014)

Needs curves.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2014)

needs ass    **


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 14, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> needs ass    **



Shit almost curves inward.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Shit almost curves inward.





To each their own I guess


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 14, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> To each their own I guess



True true. People in the desert gotta drink _something_ to survive.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2014)

the only black guys in here you can depend on to not be hootin' and hollerin' about needing a fatter ass or whatever, are warudo and stunna

rip warudo


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 14, 2014)

It's the way she's moving it that counts.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 14, 2014)

Luc has me on super ignore but someone should make clear that there are differences between a small ass and a flat ass.

An ass doesn't have to be J Lo size but it does need some curve to it. A little roundness. 

The girl he posted has a flat ass. Like her back runs all the way to her hamstrings.


----------



## teddy (Jul 14, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> silent hill sure is scary, trianglehead is one creepy friend. but y'all should play outlast, this is the scariest game i've played by FAR. and i've played the likes of silent hill, amnesia, slenderman so that's saying something



A week after beating that i'd wake up in the middle of night swearing up and down that there's something in the house with me and my roommates 



Slice said:


> I prefer the kind of horror games that build this intense creepy athmosphere as opposed to jump scare ones.
> 
> I remember being more scared walking down the stairs to the prison (from the museum) in Silent Hill 2 than during the entirety of Doom 3. And dont get me started on the Hydroponics deck in System Shock 2. That left some real emotional scars.



yea. finding out the context behind why everything's there and what pyramid head really represented was something else. one of the sole reasons the game will always have a nice, cozy spot in mah heart


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Luc has me on super ignore but someone should make clear that there are differences between a small ass and a flat ass.
> 
> An ass doesn't have to be J Lo size but it does need some curve to it. A little roundness.
> 
> The girl he posted has a flat ass. Like her back runs all the way to her hamstrings.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2014)

until i worked out that this was a woman with her hair in a bun thing, i thought it was some kind of pharaoh's mummy abomination


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2014)

Cheeky said:


> It's the way she's moving it that counts.


This.

Obviously she isn't > someone with an actual booty doing the same thing, but still


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 14, 2014)

She isn't even moving that well :/

Ya'll fools need to watch Shakira move if you want to see moving well.


----------



## Slice (Jul 14, 2014)

Was thinking about changing to a WC set to celebrate the win.
But now theres bandwagoners everywhere and i dont want to be mistaken for one of them...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> She isn't even moving that well :/
> 
> Ya'll fools need to watch Shakira move if you want to see moving well.


stay     mad


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2014)

can't even post a hot korean girl shaking her ass without all this blabber


----------



## teddy (Jul 14, 2014)

And the seeds of the civil thirst war are sown


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> can't even post a hot korean girl shaking her ass without all this blabber



Thread has been slow on topics of discussion as of late.


----------



## Slice (Jul 14, 2014)

^ I havent watched a single movie since the WC started. Maybe i'll go see Transformers on thursday when it opens here.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2014)

No, see Dawn of the Planet of the Apes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2014)

I plan on seeing both tomorrow.

Gotta love 5 dolla Tuesdays.


----------



## Slice (Jul 14, 2014)

Wont open until early august.
The entire summer release schedule was messed up because of the world cup they just cant risk nobody seeing their movie at all because everyone watches football instead.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 14, 2014)

I will probably go see Apes this week.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 14, 2014)

Finch is a dummy when he is doing field work.

So you have a guy walk into a puddle of water and hold him hostage by threatening electrocution. You then have the woman you are saving walk into the same puddle within his attack range. So not only can he attack but your threat is no longer valid because he knows you won't hurt the woman to hurt him.

Stupid stupid move Finch. You need to stay at your desk.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2014)

yo slice


----------



## Slice (Jul 14, 2014)

It looks delicious.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## teddy (Jul 14, 2014)

*Fantastic Mr. Fox*: A


a shame this got shafted by "up" which i wasn't even that into


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 14, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Ya'll fools need to watch Shakira move if you want to see moving well.



That is true beauty.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2014)

Biggest thing i'm getting from the world cup is being reminded how beautiful foreign women can be.



Amereeka is slacking


----------



## teddy (Jul 14, 2014)

Me and bub went ham in the wc babes thread


can't wait for the euros


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2014)

? said:


> Me and bub went ham in the wc babes thread
> 
> 
> can't wait for the euros



Link me to the thread you speak of, Brother .


----------



## teddy (Jul 14, 2014)

there's like...20 pages...so approach however. i came off the bench and got more active in the latter half doe


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2014)

The United States finished last in the eye candy competition.


----------



## teddy (Jul 14, 2014)

I wouldn't put them last, but they'd be close. it was harder finding decent pics of them than most of the other countries


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 14, 2014)

Soccer stars get the best girls.


----------



## Ae (Jul 14, 2014)

You guys have basic taste


----------



## Slice (Jul 14, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Soccer stars get the best girls.



Athletic and fit as hell muscular men.
Bringing home millions of dollars.

I just don't know what they see in them.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2014)

Lucy 6/10


Eh, meh


----------



## Slice (Jul 14, 2014)

Berlin yesterday: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDvZtHYTMPA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2014)

Saw Apes again. Still awesome.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 14, 2014)

Going to see it tonight.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2014)

I think Masterrace would approve of your set Stunna.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2014)

It's quite fitting.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2014)

dat racism


----------



## Ae (Jul 14, 2014)

‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2014)

? said:


> there's like...20 pages...so approach however. i came off the bench and got more active in the latter half doe



I've gone through pages 1-15 and I'll have to continue on later. Germany really surprised me so far, but i'll have to give to either Russia or Brazil.



Masterpiece said:


> You guys have basic taste



The women you flock over to aren't exactly what I'd consider dime pieces, at least, not to someone out of high school.


----------



## Ae (Jul 14, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> The women you flock over to aren't exactly what I'd consider dime pieces, at least not to someone out of high school.



The women I swoon for are extremely exceptional


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah, exceptionally young


----------



## teddy (Jul 14, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I've gone through pages 1-15 and I'll have to continue on later. Germany really surprised me so far, but i'll have to give to either *Russia* or Brazil.



It was the one with the thick lips wasn't it?


----------



## Raisin (Jul 14, 2014)

Making the apes paint themselves with war paint is pretty racist.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2014)

Parallax said:


> yeah, exceptionally young



If I have to ask  "are you really 18?" she wouldn't usually be my type.



? said:


> It was the one with the thick lips wasn't it?



Among others, Yes


----------



## Ae (Jul 14, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> If I have to ask  "are you really 18?" she wouldn't usually be my type.



Then your type sucks


----------



## Taleran (Jul 14, 2014)

*The Rock* & *Armageddon*

Both work for the reason a lot of Bay's movies works, he fills his films with people who are just interesting for being there so he can focus on everything else behind the actors. When it works, it works.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 14, 2014)

I can't find a working link to the season one finale of Masters of Sex.

Life is crumbling.

In other news, I finally understand why the "E" is on it's side in the title.


Pretty clever.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2014)

how long did it take you to realize that


----------



## Raisin (Jul 14, 2014)

A few seconds once I decided to study it. I always just glanced it, never paying attention to it.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 14, 2014)

*Masters of Sex - Season 1 - 9.2/10*

Dat finale


----------



## Ceria (Jul 14, 2014)

Taleran said:


> *The Rock* & *Armageddon*
> 
> Both work for the reason a lot of Bay's movies works, he fills his films with people who are just interesting for being there so he can focus on everything else behind the actors. When it works, it works.



the rock's one of my favorite movies, especially that car chase and that angry Trolley driver.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 14, 2014)

? said:


> there's like...20 pages...so approach however. i came off the bench and got more active in the latter half doe



the thirst is universal.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 14, 2014)

Armageddon is a good movie, but a little long for my tastes.

edit: Practice typing with home keys suck .


----------



## hedi slimane (Jul 14, 2014)

cruising

al pacino surprisingly fit, much to my surprise. I love the aesthetic of this film so much. makes me want to buy a leather jacket and cruise a gay bar in the meatpacking district


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2014)

The Godfather

A+++


----------



## Raisin (Jul 15, 2014)

I enjoy the first much more than the second.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2014)

Indeed            .


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2014)

You're both wrong

but that's ok


----------



## Raisin (Jul 15, 2014)

Objectivallax has granted me immunity.

Thank you, Baby Jesus.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2014)

white girls out here goin crazy about these coke bottles with their names on them


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2014)

that's why Coke invented them


----------



## Raisin (Jul 15, 2014)

Say what now?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 15, 2014)

coke still hasn't made a bottle with 'lucifer' on it

i feel marginalised


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 15, 2014)

Man couldn't get into Godfather turned it off after 20 minutes it could be just me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2014)

Raisin said:


> I enjoy the first much more than the second.



I haven't seen the second yet, but I'll be surprised if the character development is on par.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2014)

godfather 2 is unnecessarily long

didn't need to tell Michael and Vito's stories


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 15, 2014)

I'd like to get to Godfather II, but dat length .


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2014)

yup; took me ages after seeing the first one to get motivated enough to watch it


----------



## Raisin (Jul 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> godfather 2 is unnecessarily long
> 
> didn't need to tell Michael and Vito's stories



IMO it's probably more popular because of the Fredo storyline, maybe the different locales.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2014)

these lazy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Raisin (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey Para, I've seen TWBB thrice now.


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2014)

I really have to be in the mood to watch a 3 hour+ movie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2014)

I wouldn't mind learning more about Vito


----------



## Raisin (Jul 15, 2014)

Stunna with a Parks and Rec set that doesn't feature Jean-Ralphio


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2014)

>implying Jean-Ralphio is the best character

lel


----------



## Raisin (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm not sure if Leslie is even top five.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2014)

Ron Swanson is #1, fool


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2014)

and yes, I've had a Swanson set


----------



## teddy (Jul 15, 2014)

lol wot? shit sounds like it'd run on too long as a tv series let alone a film


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2014)

I already pre-ordered my ticket


----------



## Raisin (Jul 15, 2014)

Para will praise that shit.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2014)

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes: 8.5/10
Exceptional summer blockbuster and one of the better movies of the year. It improves on most of the stuff from the first film like more action, more drama, and more apes. They did a great job with the three most important Apes; Caesar, Blue Eyes, and Koba (more on Koba later) and they felt like the main characters not like the Transformers franchise. I didn't really care for the human protagonists in this one, I liked Franco and Pinto better than Clarke and Russell. Oldman was also underutilized which was very disappointing since I was under the impression from promotional material that he was the main villain when he's really more of a side antagonist.

Toby Kebbell steals the show as Koba. He has given me hope for the new Fantastic Four movie and hopefully he'll be able to give off a great performance as Doom like he did as Koba.

Serkis does a great job with Caesar. I really liked how the director had him use words sparingly which made it so that when he spoke, it commanded a greater deal of power.

The ending went on for a bit too long, but other than that, great movie. Better than the first and definitely will rewatch.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2014)

That's how you do pretentious


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2014)

Oldman wasn't even really a villain. I liked that.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Oldman wasn't even really a villain. I liked that.



True.

I just wished they used him more. That scene where he cried after seeing the pictures of his family was pretty good.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 15, 2014)

I gotta say it

Oldman is a hack.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 15, 2014)

The apes' sign language is ridiculous. A couple of simple hand movements can convey a sentence.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 15, 2014)

Parks & Recs top 10

1) Tom
2) Swanson
3) Andy 
4) April 
5) Leslie
6) Ann
7) Jerry 
8)  Ben
9)  tammy II 
10) Mona lisa


----------



## Raisin (Jul 15, 2014)

Tom is arguably the only character with any true character development.

Though I wouldn't put him in top five.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2014)

Substitute Chris Traeger for Ann and you have a pretty accurate list there. 

Well besides Tom being ranked higher than Swanson.


----------



## Jena (Jul 15, 2014)

*12 Monkeys* - 8/10

Been a while since I last watched this. The first time you watch it is the best, but it holds up under multiple viewings.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 15, 2014)

12 Monkeys is possibly Bruce Willis' best movie. Edit* nvm, forgot Pulp Fiction lol. Best movies for Willis specifically, I guess.

Also one of the very few where Brad Pitisms actually work.


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2014)

*Mistaken for Strangers*

Going into the movie I thought it was just going to be a documentary of The National with the frontman's brother tagging along. But I got an interesting look into the dynamic of being brother with someone who's a successful rockstar. Would recommend it, even if you're not a fan of The National and especially if you have siblings.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 15, 2014)

Raisin said:


> Tom is arguably the only character with any true character development.
> 
> Though I wouldn't put him in top five.





Bluebeard said:


> Substitute Chris Traeger for Ann and you have a pretty accurate list there.
> 
> Well besides Tom being ranked higher than Swanson.



Swanson is a great character but isn't as fun as Tom.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 15, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Toby Kebbell steals the show as Koba. He has given me hope for the new Fantastic Four movie and hopefully he'll be able to give off a great performance as Doom like he did as Koba.
> 
> .



As good of a job as Serkis did as Caesar, Toby almost got away with the movie.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 15, 2014)

*Comrades: Almost a Love Story*

Simple, yet so moving. Maggie Cheung at her best.

8.5/10


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> As good of a job as Serkis did as Caesar, Toby almost got away with the movie.



The scene where Koba points to each of his scars and says, "Human work." was fucking great. 

Definitely my favorite movie villain of the year so far.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes; that scene was awesome.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2014)

Hostel: Part III- D+/C-

Not as bad as I thought it would be, but it wasn't very good...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2014)

I didn't know there was a part 3..

If its worse than part 2, i'll have to pass


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 15, 2014)

Utopia S02E01 - *B+*

Baby Arby was scary as shit. Tom Burke did great work as Phillip. One thing i've always like about Utopia is the correct pace to streamline the plot developments and this episode maintained the good job.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 15, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Utopia S02E01 - *B+*
> 
> Baby Arby was scary as shit. Tom Burke did great work as Phillip. One thing i've always like about Utopia is the correct pace to streamline the plot developments and this episode maintained the good job.



Isn't that the conspiracy UK show?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2014)

It           is.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 15, 2014)

*The Rainmaker*

Aside from having a great cast I don't think this movie has a lot going for it. I found the soundtrack kind of off putting and everything else was a bit boring. I thought you could have cut out the entire lady in distress side story and lost nothing. In fact it would have gained something by cutting the time down or maybe focused on making the actual law and courtroom stuff more interesting. It all seemed kind of flat. Voight makes for a good villain and I really liked Devito as well.

2.5/5


----------



## Raisin (Jul 15, 2014)

:spwank


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 15, 2014)

Figured you needed a book.


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 15, 2014)

Raisin said:


> :spwank



Consider rape?

.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2014)

Mastersnitch acting like he's never walked past a playground.


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't condone rape


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 15, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I don't condone rape



That's something you should address with MH and a lawyer.


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2014)

What MH done with Stunna is the kind of love we all want


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 15, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> What MH done with Stunna is the kind of love we all want



Stunna doesn't think so everytime he takes a shit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 15, 2014)

So any of you rubes watch The Chase?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2014)

I watched the first episode of the Strain.  Mediocre television.  Will watch a few more episodes probably.  This is summer.  Not like there is anything else decent to watch right now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2014)

Transformers  4

eh...


*Spoiler*: __ 




+ I felt Mark Wahlberg's character played a better protagonist than Shia
+ the other inventor guy was ok
+The humans actually felt more significant this time, they weren't just running in slo mo for 3 hours.
+ better humor
+chick was hot

-The Transformers were lackluster in this for me
- Action was actually pretty bad, (or not as good as it  usually is)
-Story was really messy, (This may because they've decided to set up new characters, plot, and even decided to make a set up for future films.)
- Product placement, after product placement, after product placement, the fact they have sponsors now says something.




For the first time I was pretty bored throughout, It's weird that the high point were  2 human characters and not 30 foot robots. Maybe after 4 films this has lost it's novelty for me.

C+


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2014)

C+?

Questionable taste Gesy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah I need to learn how to be less merciful but this was really an average film. I was also going to watch Planet of the Apes, but a friend of mine messed up the timing, and I didn't feel like waiting 2 hours for it .


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 15, 2014)

So where you rank it with the others Gesy?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2014)

TF3 > TF4 > TF >TF2


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 15, 2014)

Wait a minute dude. IIRC I had 1 > 3 in the TF thread and you said you agreed. Which is it?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2014)

Transformers 1 is probably the best of the series IMO.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 15, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I watched the first episode of the Strain.  Mediocre television.  Will watch a few more episodes probably.  This is summer.  Not like there is anything else decent to watch right now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2014)

This film actually gave me more appreciation for the 3rd

I long for the 3rd film now


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 15, 2014)

I am gonna be rewatching them all soon.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2014)

Dark of the Moon wasn't that bad. It deserves a C+ over AoE for certain.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Transformers 1 is probably the best of the series IMO.



It was most rounded of them all, but I enjoyed the 3rd more.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2014)

Dark of the Moon has some pretty good shit like the invasion of Chicago is pretty damn impressive from a visual standpoint. But it also has some pretty low points like Deep Wang. 

In other news, going to watch Casino tonight.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2014)

Can't go wrong with Scorsese.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 15, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I am gonna be rewatching them all soon.



Martial Horror 2.0


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't want Stunna booty though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2014)

You're going to catch the Ninja Turtle film, Cyphon?

Looks to be even worst than this film was.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 15, 2014)

I will be there opening night. Based off of the trailers I still think it can be the best comic book movie this year.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 15, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> You're going to catch the Ninja Turtle film, Cyphon?
> 
> Looks to be even worst than this film was.



Clearly your basing this off the bandwagon hate of "muh Nostalgia" without any clue of turtle history right? 
Oh shit shredder is a transformer like he never was a mechanical suit before right?
They have the characters personalities on lock especially Mikey. So I'll be seeing it and it doesn't look bad at all a C/C+ Film.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 15, 2014)

This is why Marvel can get away with making half ass movies that are not so different, truly the call of duty of movies.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 15, 2014)

Actually lemme backtrack a bit. I am not sure TMNT will top Captain America but there is a chance at least based on the trailers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Clearly your basing this off the bandwagon hate of "muh Nostalgia" without any clue of turtle history right?
> Oh shit shredder is a transformer like he never was a mechanical suit before right?
> They have the characters personalities on lock especially Mikey. So I'll be seeing it and it doesn't look bad at all a C/C+ Film.



I don't base my opinions on what others say, I just didn't find what i've seen in the trailers to be anything special.

I could be wrong, we haven't seen much, we don't even know what shredder is and this movie is only a few weeks away.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 15, 2014)

Go watch the recent tv spots posted in the thread


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 16, 2014)

TMNT best comic book movie of the year?

My fucking ass.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 16, 2014)

It'll be lucky if it's good as TASM2 which is not saying much.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2014)

Cap's got it on lock this year.

Well, actually, Guardians is coming.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 16, 2014)

Guardians will be mediocre at best.

Still have to see TASM2 but I don't expect much.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 16, 2014)

Unless you have shit taste  like Slice, TASM is terrible.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 16, 2014)

I am interested to see how big a role Will Arnett will get in TMNT. He is an interesting wild card.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2014)

Damn this sucks, i'm a huge spidey fan.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah, this new Spider-Man series has been a mess.

Except for ASM2's sorta-ending.


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2014)

Liev Schreiber is so husky


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 16, 2014)

*X-2: X-Men United*

Definitely an improvement over the first. Great cast and I really liked the Phoenix buildup throughout the movie and Nightcrawler was cool to watch in action. The movie is a bit too long and I didn't really care for a lot of the Wolverine story line which was a main focus throughout. With the cast and special effects at their disposal I can't help but feel that it was still far from it's max potential. Would be nice to see more use of some of the side characters as opposed to so much focus on Wolverine. 

3.5/5


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2014)

Huey's fetishes


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 16, 2014)

My fetishes are legal


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2014)

My love cannot be restrain by laws


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 16, 2014)

It doesn't obey the way of life either


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 16, 2014)

*Casino:* B+

Overall a good movie that has a few pacing issues and serious ending fatigue. Some excellent performances by Pesci and Sharon Stone though. 

Excellent soundtrack too.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2014)

Cyphon is joking about Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.  Obvious that he keeps mentioning it because he notices that it gets a rise out of you guys.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 16, 2014)

TMNT ain't something to joke about. Surprisingly my wife is excited too and she don't even like the turtles.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 16, 2014)

House is such a tsundere . friend puts even Shana to shame in the tsun tsun department .


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ivA9BZR4hig[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]ivA9BZR4hig[/YOUTUBE]



I'm gonna save everyone some time

It's a bad movie


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 16, 2014)

Top Choices

Van Basten - 1988
Ronaldo - 2009
Gheorge Hagi - 2001
Samuel Umtiti - 2013
Messi - 2011

Man i remember being pissed when watching the game why Ronaldo opted for the shot for the whole second before the ball tore the net 

cracking, cracking shot, best in his career no doubt.

I wish the list has a wider selection of solo-dribble goals though, There were the Messi and the whittaker ones but there's bound to be more.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 16, 2014)

this thread oh god


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]QGUFSiAc8is[/YOUTUBE]

This has to be one of the cleanest strikes i've ever seen. Goddamn.


----------



## teddy (Jul 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]ivA9BZR4hig[/YOUTUBE]



Hey it's a cinemasins vid-

>18 minutes


nvm



Parallax said:


> I'm gonna save everyone some time
> 
> It's a bad movie



cool, cool


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2014)

Guilty pleasure, really.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2014)

Apparently a new Dragon Ball film is coming out next year; a sequel to Battle of the Gods.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 16, 2014)

the whole thing with youtube celebs making their videos absurdly long isn't just limited to cinemasins. they're all doing it. video game reviews, people who are just offering their two cents on current affairs...

it's weird. do they all believe people care enough to listen to them drone for 20 minutes, and more? is it because people are actually watching these all the way through?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> it's weird. do they all believe people care enough to listen to them drone for 20 minutes, and more? is it because people are actually watching these all the way through?


Apparently so.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 16, 2014)

stunna, did you watch that whole freakin' video?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes?**


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 16, 2014)

it's people like you who are encouraging them to create these 

shame on you


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2014)

sorry for enjoying their products, bro


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2014)

You kinda should be

those hour + long reviews of the Star Wars Prequels are a waste of time, and I like that site in the first place!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2014)

No, I really shouldn't.

It's as simple as this--and try not to get too confused: if you don't want to watch them... don't watch them.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 16, 2014)

ehhhhhh i have to confess, i did watch those RLM reviews of the prequels

but then again, RLM put a lot of effort into them. remember those side storylines involving pizza rolls and the cheerleaders he was holding hostage?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah, Para's crazy. The prequel reviews are great, as is the rest of the RLM site.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2014)

I really like RLM a lot, their half in the bag reviews are the only movie reviews I actually watch

also I don't watch those videos


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2014)

any reason why I should feel bad for watching something just because you don't?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2014)

no, cause even if I did watch them you should still feel bad.  So it's a moot point 

anyway there's no point in debating this, there is literally nothing I can or will say to change your mind so let's move on

[YOUTUBE]VM6j14DDtGI[/YOUTUBE]

this is a good song, listen to it Stunna :33


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2014)

No, I want to understand the logic behind why I should feel bad. Your comment literally makes no sense to me, and I want to understand your thought process. I don't even want to argue against it, really.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2014)

too bad


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2014)

so you're trolling

k


----------



## Taleran (Jul 16, 2014)

Gotta go get laser eye surgery this weekend before it leaves theaters.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *so you're trolling
> *
> k



better late than never i guess


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2014)

nice song btw


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 16, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Top Choices
> 
> Van Basten - 1988
> Ronaldo - 2009
> ...



I didn't watch all of these but to see a list without Ronaldinho on it is completely suspect. His highlights could be the top 5 on their own. 



Stunna said:


> Apparently a new Dragon Ball film is coming out next year; a sequel to Battle of the Gods.



BotG was disappointing but I will likely still get excited and watch it only to be let down again.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't really follow the NBA but this made me laugh.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 16, 2014)

Stunna you know Para tapped out like a lil bitch. He has me on Super ignore cause I hurt his hipster feelings.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2014)

Damn Huey, eventually you'll only have yourself to talk to.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2014)

**


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 16, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Damn Huey, eventually you'll only have yourself to talk to.



What a glorious day will that be!

Plus Vaulto is a lot cooler outside this section


----------



## Raisin (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 16, 2014)

Luther's Pilot was pretty good. Had some complaints from my bro about Elba's strong accent being hard to understand, and had to turn on subtitles .

Will continue watching.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 16, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Damn Huey, eventually you'll only have yourself to talk to.



the sooner, the better


----------



## Butcher (Jul 16, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Luther's Pilot was pretty good. Had some complaints from my bro about Elba's strong accent being hard to understand, and had to turn on subtitles .




/damn10chars


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2014)

Haven't watched series 3 of Luther. Series 2 was a step down.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 16, 2014)

Interstella 5555

Sweet Beautiful Ecstasy/10

Discovery is like my second favorite album ever and this movie just match up so well a brilliant. 

Huey Fact 546565765577544- digital love is the Misses and I song.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Haven't watched series 3 of Luther. Series 2 was a step down.



series 3 is a bigger step down


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2014)

Godfather Part II

I'm not sure why Pacino is better known for his role in Scarface. Micheal Corleone offered more as a character than a typical gangster who chose not to play by the rules. Not saying Pacino didn't get recognition for this; this is considered the greatest sequel of all time. But I feel Tony Montana is the role people gravitates to more.

But anyway, loved the film, We actually didn't get to see as much about Vito as I expected, just the highlights.

A++


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Haven't watched series 3 of Luther. Series 2 was a step down.





Lucaniel said:


> series 3 is a bigger step down



That's disheartening to hear .


----------



## Raisin (Jul 17, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> this is consider the greatest sequel of all time.



Eh, between Godfather II and Ace Ventura 2: When Nature Calls it's pretty much a coin toss.


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]guJvZX67MMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2014)

"You worried about Mayweather?"
" Well too me it's warmer in July, so I'm not worried about the May weather you know?!"


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2014)

Godfather Part II isn't the best sequel imo

inb4 someone mentions Kung Fu Panda 2


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2014)

That was atrocious, why would you post that video...


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]2kMs05VaOfE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Godfather Part II isn't the best sequel imo
> 
> inb4 someone mentions Kung Fu Panda 2



Please let this film die with the rest of the world Stunna.

I'm trying to repress Jack Black's whole film career from my mind, but Stunna won't let me.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2014)

Sink hole is nothing new!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2014)

hush,    Gesy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm keeping the memory of School of Rock tho

That film was alright.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm trying to let Godfather films die from this convo.

Gesy's probably watching Scarface right now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2014)

I've seen Scarface more than enough times, I think it's overrated, if that film was made today, people would shit on it.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Godfather Part II isn't the best sequel imo
> 
> inb4 someone mentions Kung Fu Panda 2



>dis trolling


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2014)

You're suppose to wear gloves while washing dishes!?!?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2014)

lol how am I trolling by saying Godfather 2 isn't the best sequel of all time


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2014)

especially since I don't think it's better than the first one; that pretty much disqualifies it from being the best sequel of all time in my book


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2014)

troll pls go


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2014)

Do etttt!!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2014)

I already did.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2014)

That was like 2 months ago


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2014)

There, I did another one.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2014)

I did it as well


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2014)

So did I


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2014)

This page is diarrhea inducing.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2014)

Yasha.  What's up dude?  Why did another airplane go down?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> There, I did another one.





Parallax said:


> I did it as well





~Gesy~ said:


> So did I



since we're apparently in some fatuous competition, i did two


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2014)

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes was pretty neat. Some things seemed kind of an asspull, like the main dude surviving a bunch of C4 exploding two feet away from the mayor blowing them up in the tower basement level.

Also more on the fact that humans still possessed fuel to drive around yet limited their communications to the outside world solely through their radio equipment? That was dumb. 10 years past and no one tried to leave San Fransisco for other cities to see how survivors were holding up or at least to forage for supplies?

Otherwise, the acting was really good and Caesar as usual stole the limelight from the main cast but the movie never really tried to disguise he was the primary protagonist.

8/10


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 17, 2014)

/poof


I just watched jack ryan: shadow recruit. it was alright, I guess. noticed some mistakes.. but the plot was nice.

I need to watch more movies.

/disappears again only to reappear in like 3 weeks


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> /poof
> 
> 
> I just watched jack ryan: shadow recruit. it was alright, I guess. noticed some mistakes.. but the plot was nice.
> ...



Para dos is back.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2014)

I'll be finishing Godfather tonight.

I need a new series or theme for next week or i'll be stuck with Disney movies.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> /poof
> 
> 
> I just watched jack ryan: shadow recruit. it was alright, I guess. noticed some mistakes.. but the plot was nice.
> ...


I'm down on Keira Knightley now.  I used to love her.  But I noticed her teeth in that Jack Ryan movie.  Her teeth were distracting!   She should seriously consider getting them fixed.


----------



## teddy (Jul 17, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'll be finishing Godfather tonight.
> 
> I need a new series or theme for next week or i'll be stuck with Disney movies.



Fair warning. part 3 is weak as fuck compared to part 1 and 2


brace yourself


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2014)

? said:


> Fair warning. part 3 is weak as fuck compared to part 1 and 2
> 
> 
> brace yourself



I've heard of this


----------



## teddy (Jul 17, 2014)

There's still time to do what i did and act like the godfather is a duology


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2014)

Ha, no, I must see how it ends for myself, thankfully it isn't as long as it's predecessor.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 17, 2014)

professionally speaking godfather is one of the best movies out there, but it sure is boring as fuck. never been a fan myself


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2014)

So what are you guys thoughts on the possibility of Fox buying out Time Warner and thus owning Warner Bros?


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> since we're apparently in some fatuous competition, i did two



You people and your gangster rap 
My playlist say I'm the purest among us


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't know mang

Stunna has Disney songs on his phone.

Oh and Macklemore, Stunna is as pure as snow.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't know mang
> 
> Stunna has Disney songs on his phone.
> 
> Oh and Macklemore, Stunna is as pure as snow.



And queer too


----------



## Slice (Jul 17, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't know mang
> 
> Stunna has Disney songs on his phone.
> 
> Oh and Macklemore, Stunna is as pure as snow.



Whats wrong with Macklemore? He has some nice party songs.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2014)

Slice said:


> Whats wrong with Macklemore? He has some nice party songs.



German techno not getting you off son ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2014)

Slice said:


> Whats wrong with Macklemore? He has some nice party songs.



There's nothing wrong with it.

Just pointing out the light nature of his taste.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2014)

*Damages S5:* A


----------



## Slice (Jul 17, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> German techno not getting you off son ?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deQNQn9Hfxo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Her teeth were distracting!   She should seriously consider getting them fixed.



I was thinking the same thing while watching the movie. I remember thinking she was attractive in PotC but man......


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2014)

Finally finished Damages, what should I binge watch next?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2014)

Breaking Bad


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2014)

They had techno in the 90's?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I was thinking the same thing while watching the movie. I remember thinking she was attractive in PotC but man......




Chick has a pretty face but I've always found her a tad overrated.

I'd buy her a Steak


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> They had techno in the 90's?



Pop music killed it midway through


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2014)

of course they had techno music in the 90s

Rave culture started in the late 80's and boomed in the next decade


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 17, 2014)

oh dear 

[youtube]6Mux2BnqGTk[/youtube]


----------



## Slice (Jul 17, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> They had techno in the 90's?



Are you serious? 



~Gesy~ said:


> Pop music killed it midway through



It was never killed off. Just evolved into even more sub genres.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2014)

Speaking of 90's musics, I actually liked Sugar Ray

Dude made some great Beach music/ Travel tracks.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2014)

Fox has no chance of buying Time Warner. But i wouldn't trust their shareholders. Fox have by far the worst type of business in Hollywood and would only destroy WB. Though WB is already headed down a horrible path with Producers ghost directing most of their films


----------



## Raisin (Jul 17, 2014)

Competitive FPS at it's best happening right now.

Quakecon Duels!!!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 17, 2014)

Has anyone watched city slacker?

hey raisin, hows things?


----------



## Raisin (Jul 17, 2014)

Good, you?

Should check out the link I posted above if you're bored


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2014)

>competitive gaming


----------



## Raisin (Jul 17, 2014)

This is a 15 year old (FPS) game that is still active w/ many people flying in from Europe and South America... to Texas, to play this game. 

I think the game would interest you if you watched a few of the live matches.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Yasha.  What's up dude?  Why did another airplane go down?



When you thought it couldn't be worse for MAS.....Commercial airliner being hit by a missile, that has to be a first.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 17, 2014)

Russia keeping quiet

suspicious fucks


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2014)

If you had a choice of being able to understand, read & write, and speak any language on Earth or being able to read & compose music and being able to play any musical instrument. 

Which would it be?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2014)

Yasha said:


> When you thought it couldn't be worse for MAS.....Commercial airliner being hit by a missile, that has to be a first.


This has happened twice before.  It's been like thirty years though.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2014)

Huey.  I would go with music.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2014)

I'd go with being omnilingual.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 17, 2014)

Huey.

What the fuck man.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2014)

Music is guarantee bitches Huey

Finally narrowed down 15 Beatles song to keep on phone, had to let so many good ones go.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2014)

Seven Swords: D+

A Tsui Hark flick with Donnie Yen. WAAAYYY too long, not enough substance. I didnt like the action either, although the final fight was good


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm conflicted being omnilingual would be sweet and easy to live anywhere. But with omnimusic I can become famous


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Music is guarantee bitches Huey
> 
> Finally narrowed down 15 Beatles song to keep on phone, had to let so many good ones go.



 Masterrace the Pied Piper of Pedolane.


----------



## teddy (Jul 17, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Seven Swords: D+
> 
> A Tsui Hark flick with Donnie Yen. WAAAYYY too long, not enough substance. I didnt like the action either, although the final fight was good



I bought it by mistake a few months ago


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 17, 2014)

England 

why u so hot rite now

damn


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2014)

You guys have it good in England


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2014)

I hate summer heat, bring the winter back.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2014)

This has been a really cool summer so far.


----------



## teddy (Jul 17, 2014)

Summer hasn't been too bad honestly


i'll take more of these in the future


----------



## Raisin (Jul 17, 2014)

Try Texas, asshole.


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> England
> 
> why u so hot rite now
> 
> damn



I found out the other day that the majority of English homes don't come with a built in AC unit, and instead are constructed to help keep further heat inside, despite you guys having mild as fuck winters.





Rukia said:


> This has been a really cool summer so far.



Same here. Usually around now, it's in the low to high 30's, and will dip into the early 40's toward the end of the month.

Which is about between 86 and 109 in Fahrenheit.

But since the summer started, we've been between 20 and 25 degree Celsius, which is about 68 to 77 Fahrenheit.

England is soft as fuck.

Can't handle 5 cm of snow, and now can't handle 30 degree weather.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I hate summer heat, bring the winter back.



Yeah I be styling in the winter


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2014)

OMG, I just looked at the weather in London right now. I assumed wrong. They aren't complaining about dying in 35 to 40+ C weather, they are fucking getting the temperatures between 20 and 28 C right about now.

  

Vaulto should be ashamed.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Yeah I be styling in the winter



Yeah wearing coats and gloves can save you from the cold, but it's not like I can strap a fan to my face when walking outside.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 17, 2014)

Looks like I won't get to Apes this week. Maybe next week.....


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2014)

Is weather in Europe pretty much the same? Since it's like the size of a state?


----------



## Ceria (Jul 17, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah wearing coats and gloves can save you from the cold, but it's not like I can strap a fan to my face when walking outside.



There used to be hats that had one built into the bill.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2014)

Shit i wish it was 80 degrees over here, Brits soft as fuck


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 17, 2014)

I am not a warm weather fan. I prefer fall and winter.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2014)

? said:


> I bought it by mistake a few months ago



Did you like it? Or should I ask if you even watched it. 

Also, anyone going to see the Purge 2 with me? I didn't care for the first one and the reviews for the sequel suggest I shouldn't expect much....but...meh.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 17, 2014)

Lightweights 100 degrees today while in the field fixing a dish.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 17, 2014)

Would you guys rather bang Root or Shaw?


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2014)

Whynotboth.gif


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2014)

Wait C, does this mean you've already progressed into Season 2 or 3 of PoI, if you already know what Root and Shaw look like?


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 17, 2014)

Final 2 eps of S3


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2014)

Stunna.  The 2nd episode of Persona 4 Golden was a lot better.


----------



## teddy (Jul 17, 2014)

Detective said:


> OMG, I just looked at the weather in London right now. I assumed wrong. They aren't complaining about dying in 35 to 40+ C weather, they are fucking getting the temperatures between 20 and 28 C right about now.
> 
> 
> 
> Vaulto should be ashamed.



Wut? 


their summer is our spring  



MartialHorror said:


> Did you like it? Or should I ask if you even watched it.
> 
> Also, anyone going to see the Purge 2 with me? I didn't care for the first one and the reviews for the sequel suggest I shouldn't expect much....but...meh.



Went and watched it since i had it on my doorstep and was pretty much disappointed for the same reasons. long and had little substance to compensate for it


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 17, 2014)

*Like Someone in Love ~* 8,5/10 

My first Kiarostami, and i liked it a lot more than expected.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah I've wanted to see it myself and just haven't had time.  Imma see it tomorrow I think.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 17, 2014)

*PoI S3*

Definitely the best season. The good guys finally start losing. I think from this new perspective season 4 could take it to a whole new level. 

_B+_


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I need a new series or theme for next week or i'll be stuck with Disney movies.


You say that like it's a bad thing.



Danger Doom said:


> So what are you guys thoughts on the possibility of Fox buying out Time Warner and thus owning Warner Bros?


Turrible.



~Gesy~ said:


> I don't know mang
> 
> Stunna has Disney songs on his phone.
> 
> Oh and Macklemore, Stunna is as pure as snow.


Punk, you act like Macklemore is the only rap artist on my phone. Eff outta' here.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Punk, you act like Macklemore is the only rap artist on my phone. Eff outta' here.



Hopsin and Lupe Fiasco aren't exactly "hard"


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

1) Quality isn't gauged by how hard you are

2) I have more than them too, so hop off, bruh


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2014)

Lol Macklemore. 

Drake said it best when he said that Macklemore robbed everyone at the Grammys.


----------



## Fang (Jul 18, 2014)

White America


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

In Macklemore defense, Drake been rapping bout the same shit for the last 5 years.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 1) Quality isn't gauged by how hard you are



That wasn't even implied



Bluebeard said:


> Drake said it best when he said that Macklemore robbed everyone at the Grammys.



>Giving Drake any sort of credit


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2014)

Putting Macklemore in the same league as Drake is laughable.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

Putting Drake in any league is laughable


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

I like Trophies

that's a Drake song, right


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

Bluebeard acts as if Drake reinvented the wheel. The only person who was robbed was Kendrick Lamar. 

Drake been singing the same melancholy songs since he debut. And I am not even defending Macklemore because anyone could have came with something different and blew his ass out the water.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Raisin (Jul 18, 2014)

RIP HipHop and Rap 1981-2004


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2014)

Horrible opinions in this thread. 

Stick to movies.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 18, 2014)

You're like 14. You can't talk Mother Goose rhymes, never mind hiphop.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2014)

Son, that's some shit I would expect a third grader to say when he's getting his ass ragged on in class.

Come up with better material.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 18, 2014)

In your opinion, what's the greatest hiphop/rap song ever made?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

Drake isn't "horrible", he's actually a talented rapper. He's not exactly my cup of tea and I try not to listen to him, which is tough because everyone goes wild whenever he releases something new. 

I don't really like his passive aggressive attitude towards certain things and his "I care, but not really deflections".



> There's these GIFs about me, these stupid stereotypes people have of me as this overly emotional character that cries in his room every night," says Drake. "There are jokes because of Degrassi, because I'm Canadian, because I make music for women. There are memes of guys crying to my music." He scowls, then shrugs. "I love it. I heart those photos when I see them on Instagram."



But calling him horrible musically...com'on son


----------



## Raisin (Jul 18, 2014)

Hip Hop is dead.

:'(


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2014)

Raisin said:


> In your opinion, what's the greatest hiphop/rap song ever made?



Changes by Tupac.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

>Obligatory Tupac


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't have a definitive rap song



Raisin said:


> Hip Hop is dead.
> 
> :'(



[YOUTUBE]4Yo_hDgCAjc[/YOUTUBE]

1:30


----------



## Raisin (Jul 18, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Changes by Tupac.





Masterpiece said:


> >Obligatory Tupac



Seriously weak choice.

If I were going Tupac, I would have gone with Krazy. Changes is the "Oscar bait" as far as Tupac is concerned.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

The best rap/hiphop song is The Message -Grandmaster Flash


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

Or Nothing but a G thang.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 18, 2014)

I have a friend who is a hardcore Pac friend, actually my BFF. He despises "Changes" for numerous reasons. He says most of the verses are cut from earlier Pac songs like "Thug Mansion". Though I haven't done the research to validate his claims.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

I was always more of a Biggie fan than Tupac.

So i'll say Suicidal Thoughts > Changes


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2014)

Changes stirs up the emotions bruh.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

Rebel without a Pause-Public enemy


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

<Forgot About Dre


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

<Bitches ain't shit


----------



## Raisin (Jul 18, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Changes stirs up the emotions bruh.



True, but so do many Pac songs. Krazy is my choice for him, because the message is timeless, certainly more obvious 15~ years after it's release.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

This rap talk bores me


----------



## Raisin (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeah, I'ma stop


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

I will say this , Hip hop isn't dead, just the mainstream is.

 Independent rappers are hot right now. Thank Jeebus you no longer need a radio to find music.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 18, 2014)

Drake a talented rapper? Come on now. Not sure if Drake is a worse singer or rapper....


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I will say this , Hip hop isn't dead, just the mainstream is.
> 
> Independent rappers are hot right now. Thank Jeebus you no longer need a radio to find music.



Define "dead"
Because hip-hop and EDM is what's "hot" right now


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

^Singer

So I finished Godfather III today, it wasn't as bad as people made it out to be, but it's definitely isn't as good as the first two. I've heard this wasn't even the direction  they planned to go.  It was orginally suppose to be about Mike and Tom Hagen going at it but Tom's actor felt under payed and dropped out.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

Godfather 3 isn't nearly as bad as people say. But when you compare it to it's predecessors... yeah.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Define "dead"
> Because hip-hop and EDM is what's "hot" right now



I was going by what Grape said



Raisin said:


> Hip Hop is dead.
> 
> :'(



And i'm guessing he meant in the fashion of quality music.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Godfather 3 isn't nearly as bad as people say. But when you compare it to it's predecessors... yeah.



That scene with Michael dying alone like that though?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

He's asking for a Banana Masterrace.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

Just found out Drake likes yellow Starburst


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

only the blues were bad


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

Are those the hood flavors?


----------



## Jena (Jul 18, 2014)

*1408* - John Cusack's weird little lips/10

this movie is so shitty why have I seen it like 15 times

[youtube]zyf7ayIDImw[/youtube]


----------



## Slice (Jul 18, 2014)

Jena said:


> *1408* - John Cusack's weird little lips/10
> 
> this movie is so shitty why have I seen it like 15 times
> 
> ...



I dont remember that scene at all. And i am pretty sure i have seen the movie.
Or maybe i just read the story? 

I was a huge Stephen King fan years ago so thats also probable.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 18, 2014)

Transformers 4

4/10 Hated it


----------



## Slice (Jul 18, 2014)

On British weather:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrHFuwy5ADs[/YOUTUBE]

"Is it always this foggy in Britain?"
"No, no - only when it isnt raining!"


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 18, 2014)

31-32C here today Slice so close.

I don't mind too much but the car gets too hot so annoying to drive in.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 18, 2014)

I used to love Asterix as a kid


----------



## Slice (Jul 18, 2014)

Philipp Lahm stepped down as captain of the national team. 
I was sure he would play at least until the next Euro in 2016.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2014)

Going out on top is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Slice (Jul 18, 2014)

Dresden Files Book 6 (Blood Rites)  3/5

Started out good. Wasnt really blown away by the end. Feels like 80% setup for stories to come and as such was a bit too long. Lara Wraith has potential as a recurring character i'm curious what Butcher has planned for her later on.
Also Dresden now has a dog.


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2014)

Mein bruder Slice, continuing to read the Based Dresden series.


----------



## Slice (Jul 18, 2014)

I honestly only started them because they are all available as audiobooks. I would never have the time to actually read them.

But i am glad i did. They are great.


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2014)

Also, I chatted with Vaulto last night, and he clarified that the only people complaining about the weather are old folks. They put out warm weather warnings, as for whatever reason, old people in London dress up like it's winter, even in 30 degree C weather, and there is a big risk for them to die from heat stroke.

So basically what I'm trying to say here is....

Speedy confirmed for oldfuck.

Can't handle that warm breeze.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2014)

Slice said:


> Also Dresden now has a dog.



mouse is best girl


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 18, 2014)

I'd take your british warm weather over our constant downpour anytime of the day

and the flood and thick traffic that follow

and we're supposed to be at the peak of summer.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2014)

Malicious Friday said:


> Transformers 4
> 
> 4/10 Hated it



Good review.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2014)

Transformers 4 was pretty awful and ridiculous but atleast the action scenes were okay. Terrible CGI for such a big budget film though.

D-


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 18, 2014)

So watch should I watch now that I am done Person of Interest? I would like for something with at least 3 seasons but 2 could also work.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

Need to watch _Six Feet Unde_r if you haven't already


----------



## teddy (Jul 18, 2014)

You can give orphan black a shot too. just finished its second season


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

Watch Avatar if you haven't, Cyphon.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Watch Avatar if you haven't, Cyphon.



Legend of Kora or the original? I have seen the original.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

Cyphon would just shit on all your series.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

B, the hell's going on with your avatar?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

I meant the original, so never mind.


*Spoiler*: _Luca_ 



[YOUTUBE]jnA4E9H5sDU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> B, the hell's going on with your avatar?



You know his name is technically Eszett, right Gesy?


----------



## teddy (Jul 18, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> B, the hell's going on with your avatar?



It was...something i ran into off one of my random searches 


the distortion effect is deliberate tho if that's what you're asking too


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2014)

? said:


> It was...something i ran into off one of my random searches
> 
> 
> the distortion effect is deliberate tho if that's what you're asking too



Man, random searchs are the best searchs. So many wacky hijinx can happen during them.


----------



## teddy (Jul 18, 2014)

Detective said:


> You know his name is technically Eszett, right Gesy?



It understandably looks like a "b" to any not familiar with the german alphabets so i don't bother 



Detective said:


> Man, random searchs are the best searchs. So many wacky hijinx can happen during them.



yeah, try not to get ahead of myself because knowing me, i'd probably have 40-50 avas on stock for future use as opposed to my usual 10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeah, I've never studied German nor have I caught someone calling him " Eszett".

But anyway, I like the creepy effect of it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

Learn something new erryday


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 18, 2014)

Luther is one hell of a unique show. Only one ep left in season one.


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2014)

? said:


> yeah, try not to get ahead of myself because knowing me, i'd probably have 40-50 avas on stock for future use as opposed to my usual 10



Yeah, you don't want to go Full Stunna.

Never go Full Stunna.



Stunna said:


> Learn something new erryday



The more you know!


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

It's so hot, cold showers are magical.


----------



## teddy (Jul 18, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, I've never studied German nor have I caught someone calling him " Eszett".
> 
> But anyway, I like the creepy effect of it.



Thanks


luca actually called me "eszett" before now that i think about it 



Magnum Miracles said:


> Luther is one hell of a unique show. Only one ep left in season one.



enjoy it while it lasts. it gets weaker with each season


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2014)

? said:


> luca actually called me "eszett" before now that i think about it



yeah, i gave up doing that because it sounded stupid


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2014)

I just call him ?ro.


----------



## teddy (Jul 18, 2014)

Detective said:


> Yeah, you don't want to go Full Stunna.
> 
> Never go Full Stunna.



True. i mean i have my own "placeholder" avas every now and then, but i try not to be the kind of guy who changes sets every 30 minutes 



Detective said:


> I just call him ?ro.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey Eszett how's it hanging ?


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2014)

? said:


> True. i mean i have my own "placeholder" avas every now and then, but i try not to be the kind of guy who changes sets every 30 minutes



Man, I suspect people who change their Avy/Sets that much, are real serial killer types IRL. I mean it makes sense right? They essentially aren't comfortable with their own online visual representation, so much so that they have a constant need to conceal themselves in a different set.

Similar to how most deranged killers have often wanted to live in another persons(that's right, more than one!) skin.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

Stunna hobby that keeps him from touching himself is making sets. You guys wanna deprive him of that?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't have it in me to be a killer.


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2014)

Then why do you kill the flow of the convo in here every single time?

And why did you kill the concept of good taste with your reviews?





.....


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

I... I wasn't aware I did that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

Stunna killed his first and only relationship with a girl ..........













Had to be done


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

False.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

It's not mutual if you initiated the process


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

It was mutually agreed to be for the best.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

Jena you angry crazy kindish but mehish voluptuous ginger show yourself, I command thee


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> It was mutually agreed to be for the best.



So you convinced her, you are becoming what you feared and despise  most


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 18, 2014)

Deciding between Justified and Orphan Black. Six Feet Under sounds lame. 

Probably going to go with OB for something different.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

Huey, stop


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 18, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Deciding between Justified and Orphan Black. Six Feet Under sounds lame.
> 
> Probably going to go with OB for something different.



orphan black most definitely. six feet under is boring and old


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> False.



Technically, your first relationship with a girl was with that one Asian chick who initially ignored your advances, and then came back as a rebound option, after it didn't work out with that other shady dude.

And now the loss of Megan, due to the 4 hour distance between your hometown and your community college.

When it's more than one, that's a pattern Stunna.

You can't fight facts.

Numbers don't lie.


----------



## teddy (Jul 18, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Hey Eszett how's it hanging ?



Juggling between convos while playing mass effect 3 on my day off


not much otherwise 



Detective said:


> Man, I suspect people who change their Avy/Sets that much, are real serial killer types IRL. I mean it makes sense right? They essentially aren't comfortable with their own online visual representation, so much so that they have a constant need to conceal themselves in a different set.
> 
> Similar to how most deranged killers have often wanted to live in another persons(that's right, more than one!) skin.



good god, that sounds sinister 



Cyphon said:


> Deciding between Justified and Orphan Black. Six Feet Under sounds lame.
> 
> Probably going to go with OB for something different.



cool. both seasons in orphan black are only 10 episodes long so you can easily double back to justfied when you're done, which i also recommend


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2014)

Fuck you all

Justified >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Even a person with piss poor taste like Luca, can be like a broken clock that's right twice a day, when it comes to Justified.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I meant the original, so never mind.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Luca_
> ...



Alba's voice


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

Stunna is becoming one of those assholes girls always talk about. I'm so proud :33


Imagine it two years from now Stunna will be having one night stands and not returning calls the following day.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Alba's voice



and acting...

Man the movie was worst than I remembered


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

The Dye job was also pretty obvious.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2014)

Detective said:


> Fuck you all
> 
> Justified >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Even a person with piss poor taste like Luca, can be like a broken clock that's right twice a day, when it comes to Justified.



don't insult your betters


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I meant the original, so never mind.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Luca_
> ...



i'm half-tempted to watch this one because there's bound to be some comedy in making fun of the ff movie


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2014)

"all but one of the five main characters is in this room, and we're only three minutes in!"

why is that a bad...thing...

why does that matter at all

never mind, these are just always going to be irredeemably terrible


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> don't insult your betters


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> never mind, these are just always going to be irredeemably terrible


----------



## teddy (Jul 18, 2014)

Dr. doom


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2014)

While I agree Luc does at times seem like No Fun Allowed Man, he's right about this one

also why is Basic Taste Detective calling out other people's taste out


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2014)

why have you confused totally inexplicable nonsense with fun


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

Detective you're going to take that from slighty older, skinner, never been touch by a girl, overanalyzing likes he's got a phd , no social life Stunna?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2014)

Parallax said:


> While I agree Luc does at times seem like No Fun Allowed Man



it's like the ides of march in here


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

Parallax said:


> While I agree Luc does at times seem like No Fun Allowed Man, he's right about this one


leave the trolling to pros like Enno, bruh


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2014)

Parallax said:


> While I agree Luc does at times seem like No Fun Allowed Man, he's right about this one
> 
> also why is Basic Taste Detective calling out other people's taste out



Why is one trick musical taste pony Juan calling out the tastes of other people in the first place?

Go pay your respects to the memory of the Music Department


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2014)

Detective said:


> one trick musical taste pony



w                         

what


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

You would think English Majors would have a better way with words when making quips but Para leaves much to be desired.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

Enno's a pro troll?

Never seen it


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

He trolled Vaulto at their meet up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> He trolled Vaulto at their meet up.



You're confusing trolling with cautious fear.


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2014)

Enno is like Mark Cuban, the owner of the Dallas Mavericks, who said if he came across a shady looking black dude walking in his direction down one side of the street, he would cross over to the other.

Enno is just being politically correct with the realism of our world.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 18, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Stunna hobby that keeps him from touching himself is making sets. You guys wanna deprive him of that?



Yes. I hate it when I familiarize myself with one's avy only to have it changed a few hours later .


----------



## Raisin (Jul 18, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> why have you confused totally inexplicable nonsense with fun



When you see patterns in a lot of movies, it's not really inexplicable nonsense. 

Cinema Sins will at times add a minor sin that doesn't seem like a big deal, but for the most part, those two dudes do a great job at deconstructing movies.


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> You would think English Majors would have a better way with words when making quips but Para leaves much to be desired.



I always tell myself that I can't be any more disappointed with the way Para uses his command of the English language in written form, but every single time, he finds some way to make further generic as fuck commentary.

I mean, I know not everyone has my gift for words/dialogue, but he is supposed to be a student of this field of education.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 18, 2014)

Also guys, I still stand by my statement that both Fantastic Four movies are way, way better than both of the Spider-Man remakes.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 18, 2014)

Also I'm sure Parablax could write circles around all of you. He probably doesn't feel a need to exert real effort, because very few people here would appreciate it. He also chooses to reply in a brief manner, and doesn't need to go into long, elaborate diatribes in the fashion of others here - so it's pointless putting effort into a six word response.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

He also has your face between his cheeks.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 18, 2014)

Raisin said:


> Also guys, I still stand by my statement that both Fantastic Four movies are way, way better than both of the Spider-Man remakes.



I had entirely forgot about those F4 movies until you brought them up .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

Grape I course F4 movies are better Than the ASM. It had better eye candy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

Raisin said:


> Also I'm sure Parablax could write circles around all of you. He probably doesn't feel a need to exert real effort, because very few people here would appreciate it. He also chooses to reply in a brief manner, and doesn't need to go into long, elaborate *diatribes* in the fashion of others here - so it's pointless putting effort into a six word response.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2014)

all these trolls


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

Pretty sure in your English class your Professor goes, " All these Mexicans!"


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

I wish there were more Mexicans here, the cute ones that is...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

Even the dark ones?


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

Of course not!


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Even the dark ones?



Why ask questions we already know Masterrace's answer to?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

lol speaking of racism

[YOUTUBE]Zjtd8F28Vnc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

Americans are lucky the Mexicans come to them. We got to import our Mexicans in Canada from south east Asia. I believe they call themselves Filipino.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

Except all Filipinos are dark


----------



## Raisin (Jul 18, 2014)

Dark Mexicans look like Filipinos, light Mexicans look Chinese.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

Raisin said:


> light Mexicans look Chinese.



Wot? No...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

I've never confused a Mexican with someone of Asian decent.

Where is that coming from?


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

I have but only the brown ones


----------



## Raisin (Jul 18, 2014)

You've never seen a Mexican guy that looks Chinese?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

I remember I was sitting on this bench in a public area where  I saw this shitless black man eating. So offended I went up to him and ask him to put on a shirt because there are women and children around. He had the nerve to show me a scowl then proceeded to make faces at my expense.

I tried talking to him but there was a language barrier he didn't understand Spanish, English or French. So I decided to be the bigger man and walked away. Upon exited the area I realized I was at the zoo.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 18, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I've never confused a Mexican with someone of Asian decent.
> 
> Where is that coming from?



You can always tell the difference with their eyes .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

Finally getting to see 500 days of Summer tonight, hopefully I'll like it.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

You're hopeful about being gay?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

Don't listen to Masterblackness, (500) is a delightful movie.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2014)

ehhh 

i wouldn't say delightful

but i did like it

you know what's a indie rom com/dramedy/whatever, though?

beginners


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm worried Martial might try to go see Sex Tape.  No need to do something so heroic dude.  Sit this one out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

So, Planet of the Apes...

Best film to come out so far this year?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 18, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> So, Planet of the Apes...
> 
> Best film to come out so far this year?



The Raid 2 and Chef.


----------



## Slice (Jul 18, 2014)

I had an insane slowpoke moment.
I was wondering why everyone called him 'B' instead of '?'

Never occurred to me that it isnt a normal letter in most languages.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2014)

Captain America 2 and Edge of Tomorrow.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Don't listen to Masterblackness, (500) is a delightful movie.



Go fuck yourself Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> So, Planet of the Apes...
> 
> Best film to come out so far this year?


One of them, yes.



Danger Doom said:


> Go fuck yourself Stunna


why tho


----------



## Yasha (Jul 18, 2014)

Slice said:


> I had an insane slowpoke moment.
> I was wondering why everyone called him 'B' instead of '?'
> 
> Never occurred to me that it isnt a normal letter in most languages.



German alphabet has an SS letter. Coincidence? Robert Langdon probably doesn't think so.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Captain America 2 and Edge of Tomorrow.



I've heard Edge of Tomorrow was average.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2014)

>paying any attention to huey's incoherent, deranged outbursts of rage
>even reading huey's posts at all
>2014


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

I've heard varying reviews--from alright to really good.

I'll rent it.


----------



## Slice (Jul 18, 2014)

EoT was solid

Fit Emily Blunt


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 18, 2014)

OK I've watched the best film for a good while.

Anyone want to guess what it is yet?


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

Wonder how quick will Stunna change this crap set


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 18, 2014)

Masterrace just guess man


----------



## Stringer (Jul 18, 2014)

Yasha said:


> The Raid 2 and Chef.


Raid 2 was alright, thought it was a step down from Redemption tbh

especially since I saw them back to back

seeing Planet of the Apes next weekend, but so far I'd give it to The Grand Budapest Hotel


----------



## Raisin (Jul 18, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> OK I've watched the best film for a good while.
> 
> Anyone want to guess what it is yet?



The Grand Budapest.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

Kissing...
Slapping...
Now Undressing?

[YOUTUBE]pKZa-Kb4Nng[/YOUTUBE]


Can't wait for the sequel


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2014)

The Purge 2: C/C+

It wasn't bad, it was just kinda mediocre. Still, at least it's not a home invasion flick and it does more with its central premise.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 18, 2014)

I wish raisin

No-one's buying it

It was 2 days in New York


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2014)

I expect Magic in the Moonlight to be sensational.


----------



## hedi slimane (Jul 18, 2014)

The warriors. 

So brilliant, from plot to art direction. The grittiness of the city is a character of it's own. So much love went into this movie and it shows. I want to be a gang member with a fly outfit thanks to the warriors. Maybe the mimes


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

I love that movie.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

Who doesn't?
Probably one of the most enjoyable movie of all times.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 18, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> So, Planet of the Apes...
> 
> Best film to come out so far this year?



Still need to see it.

For me so far I would go Captain America 2. 

I think for my 2nd choice I would go with Odd Thomas. I wouldn't necessarily endorse it but it sits well with me in any case. I really liked the ending and the main dude. 

Of those I haven't seen that I think can compete for best so far would be Apes and Edge of Tomorrow. All guesswork though.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 18, 2014)

*Transformers*

Wanted to go back through the originals since I saw 4. I remember really enjoying this when it first came out but it has lost some of its appeal now. I wasn't fully invested in any case because I was doing other things but my feelings are that it is still a solid movie even without being as good as I remember. I can say with certainty that this cast was better though. Tyrese was annoying but his role was pretty limited. 

3/5 I think.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2014)

hey stunna, your spoiler tag hasn't been named something vaguely related to your set yet


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> *Transformers*
> 
> Wanted to go back through the originals since I saw 4. I remember really enjoying this when it first came out but it has lost some of its appeal now. I wasn't fully invested in any case because I was doing other things but my feelings are that it is still a solid movie even without being as good as I remember. I can say with certainty that this cast was better though. Tyrese was annoying but his role was pretty limited.
> 
> 3/5 I think.



1 of the points was because prime Megan right?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> hey stunna, your spoiler tag hasn't been named something vaguely related to your set yet


astute observation


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> astute observation



it was a reminder

^___^


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 18, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> 1 of the points was because prime Megan right?



Maybe even 2 

Would so bang.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

Eh Megan Fox is one those chicks you bang and go get a blood test the following day.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

Always found Fox overrated and I love me some black hair...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

Same. Never been overly attracted to her.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 18, 2014)

She is not someone I would rate too highly but she has a lot of sex appeal and is a nymph. I don't think she is the most attractive women but she makes me incredibly horny regardless.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeah, she just has this sexual aura about her..

The plastic surgery kind of killed it tho


----------



## teddy (Jul 18, 2014)

Fox seems like the type a girl that should have caution tape around her cooch


i see the sex appeal, but in her case it kind of turns me off


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

She's the sexy type and I'm a cute type of guy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2014)

...well, i, for one, am very attracted to megan fox


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

See? Bloody mouth didn't even kill it for me.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2014)

Watching Under the Skin right now.  Don't know what the hell is going on.





Lucaniel said:


> ...well, i, for one, am very attracted to megan fox


Me too.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2014)

Prime Megan Fox 
[YOUTUBE]Jyj_O9SoGNs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Jul 18, 2014)

Nobody talks to me


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Nobody talks to me



hi, yasha

please don't kill anyone

life is precious


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Nobody talks to me



What happen to the quote of you and Vault's bromance? it got traded with an oh smiley?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

500 days of Summer

I was just thinking why aren't there movies about guys who _don't_ get the girl and here it is. I was told I would hate Deschanel's character, well duh-- she was fucked up.

C+


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

You got me bent, bruh.

I dub thee Cyphon lite.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

haha, it was nothing amazing stunna.

Enjoyable, yes.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

sounds like something Cyphon would say, cuz


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 19, 2014)

Stunna still salty he is the only one who liked TF4.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

not only was I not the only one who enjoyed it, but I'm not even salty about it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> sounds like something Cyphon would say, cuz



I guess I can say it was creative,with  the non-linear structure of it and the "what he expected vs. what really happened scene. And the dialogue was very real at times; meaning the things they said you can picture someone saying in real life, which isn't the case in most romantic films. 

That is where the plus came from


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> not only was I not the only one who enjoyed it, but I'm not even salty about it



Sounds like something someone salty would say.


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> 500 days of Summer
> 
> I was just thinking why aren't there movies about guys who _don't_ get the girl and here it is. I was told I would hate Deschanel's character, well duh-- she was fucked up.
> 
> C+



The guy was pretty queer too

C-


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't even have anything to be rustled about atm tho


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 19, 2014)

So worried about proving he ain't salty that he is up past his bed time smh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> The guy was pretty queer too
> 
> C-



Yeah he was as soft as jello, but that's to be expected in a romantic comedy, if he said "fuck that bitch" and the credits rolled, that would raise some brows.


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2014)

Don't mean I have to like him 
I've said it before, there's nothing enjoyable about the movie. I wasn't moved, it didn't made me think, it didn't make me laugh. Nothing!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

Most I can get from it is that there are plenty of fish in the sea,which is something they said over and over in this film.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

I saw Temptation tonight. Goes without saying that it was bad.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 19, 2014)

Late Spring - *B+*

A poignant tale of love and loss in postwar Japan portrayed in the tale of a widowed father who tries to marry off his beloved daughter. Strongly emotional but never felt manipulative, and as usual Ozu's characters always felt real.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2014)

*Double Tap* - 7/10

*Inner Senses* - 6/10


----------



## Raisin (Jul 19, 2014)

I wanna be in Fuchu.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2014)

What is there in Fuchu?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2014)

The Man From Nowhere: B

It's kind of like "Leon: The Professional" mixed with "Taken", except Korean. At times, I felt it was overly emotionally manipulative. When the little girl was saying how hurt she was when the protagonist ignored her, I was reminded of the Simple Jack bit from "Tropic Thunder". That's how over-the-top that shit was. Also, I don't know if the cops deserved so much screentime...

However, it is pretty suspenseful and the action scenes are great. It's also INCREDIBLY dark, not shying away from violence against women and children. Some scenes are genuinely haunting. It's a good watch, definitely worth adding to your netflix queue (or if you lack an account, just try to rent it using other means).


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

*(500) Days of Summer*_(2009)_ - 6.5/10

i think this was pretty okay. what i liked about this one it that it isn't your usual drama/romance with the happily ever after. the soundtrack deserves a mention too, there were a few i quite liked.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2014)

The Man From Nowhere is melodramatic and crudely sentimental. Definitely one of the more overrated films from Korea.

I didn't like the little girl. She was annoying.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> The Man From Nowhere is melodramatic and crudely sentimental. Definitely one of the more overrated films from Korea.
> 
> I didn't like the little girl. She was annoying.



Yup. I did like it when the hero bit the bad guys hand in an almost defensive maneuver. You don't see too much biting in choreographed fights.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

*The Other Woman*_(2014)_ - 2/10

i got just what i went in for. a shit movie and an insanely hot kate upton. i regret nothing


----------



## Furious George (Jul 19, 2014)

_Dawn of The Planet of The Apes_

It says something about the direction of a film that a scene of a talking ape riding on a horse while shooting dual assault rifles is not the least bit funny.

7.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2014)

My review of the Purge 2 is done and can be found in my sig. Enjoy...or get naked with me...


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2014)

I just watched a trailer for the upcoming season of Homeland.  And I am really surprised.  I had no idea that the show was still ongoing.  I assumed that it had to have been canceled by now.


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I didn't like the little girl.



This is like me saying I like black people


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 19, 2014)

Homeland is a mess.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I just watched a trailer for the upcoming season of Homeland.  And I am really surprised.  I had no idea that the show was still ongoing.  I assumed that it had to have been canceled by now.



nope, starting season 4 now

though i'm curious to see where they're gonna go now that all the storylines that the show started with have been exhausted


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

Ay, Curious George sighting! And of course his review is of Apes.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

Legend of Korra S03 E06 + E07: A-


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> nope, starting season 4 now
> 
> though i'm curious to see where they're gonna go now that all the storylines that the show started with have been exhausted



Did they really kill off Brody?

Because I only watched for Brody.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Legend of Korra S03 E06 + E07: A-


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't get it.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

homeland season 1 was amazing, 2nd was shit, 3rd was better but should have been the last imo


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Did they really kill off Brody?
> 
> Because I only watched for Brody.



really?

i always found carrie more interesting

but yes, they did


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 19, 2014)

nah, 3rd was shit, 2 and 1 were actually good.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

homeland season 1 was a masterpiece

2 had moments of ridiculousness, but was, overall, very good

3 was quite good


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

@mm- i don't know why anyone would think that but to each their own

@luc- so did i, but it's going to be weird without brody.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 19, 2014)

I'll give season 3 points for actually making me like Carrie, although Brody got pretty boring in the process.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2014)

Rukia I'm going to start charging you to use my reactions.


I rewatch the ending of T4 and the dinobot charge was one of the better action sequences in the franchise.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

>your reactions


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> >your reactions


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

carrie is a great character

i always liked her

amazing performance from danes, too. two consecutive emmys. and i think she should win the one for this year, as well.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

what's the word on Purge: Anarchy


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 19, 2014)

I hope it's bigger in scope than the first film. Containing the movie in that one house was a big letdown .


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 19, 2014)

Carrie is a mess. No way would she have passed the psyche test to get in to the CIA.


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> what's the word on Purge: Anarchy



I hear it's as bad as the first one
It's directed & written by the same person. What do you expect?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

I wouldn't know what to expect, hence my asking.


----------



## teddy (Jul 19, 2014)

Only good thing about the sequel is that it's not set as a home invasion thriller like its predecessor


i'd wager it's still shit otherwise


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

someone holla me some good comedy films real quick


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> carrie is a great character
> 
> i always liked her
> 
> amazing performance from danes, too. two consecutive emmys. and i think she should win the one for this year, as well.



i agree with this entire post. danes is one of my favorites and definitely in my top 10 actors list


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

i think i might actually watch docturd who when capaldi's series premieres


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2014)

Woah.  Top 10 actors?  Don't get carried away.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i think i might actually watch docturd who when capaldi's series premieres


even if you're tuning in just for Capaldi, that's not a good idea


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Woah.  Top 10 actors?  Don't get carried away.



I know, right? People throw out that statement way too easily in this current era.



Also, did you hear dude? The SyFy Network is making a 12 episode remake of 12 Monkeys.


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> someone holla me some good comedy films real quick



Naked Gun series

Airplane

Hot Shots



Or something Monty Python


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> even if you're tuning in just for Capaldi, that's not a good idea



why           ?


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2014)

I like Claire Danes. But mainly because she's pretty. Never saw Homeland.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

I mean, that just never made sense to me. Watching something just for one person.


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I mean, that just never made sense to me. Watching something just for one person.



Plenty of people have watched 3 of the 4 Underworld movies because they include Kate Beckinsale in skin tight leather.

And that is a perfectly valid reason to do it.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> someone holla me some good comedy films real quick



First of all, I am backing Slice's good taste 100% on his recommendations.

But for my own:

Coming to America

Hot Fuzz

Ace Ventura 

Mr. Bean: The Movie

Airplane(so good, it needs to be listed twice)

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Woah.  Top 10 actors?  Don't get carried away.





Detective said:


> I know, right? People throw out that statement way too easily in this current era.



i meant top10 actors i like, but that might be a stretch.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

Slice said:


> Plenty of people have watched 3 of the 4 Underworld movies because they include Kate Beckinsale in skin tight leather.
> 
> And that is a perfectly valid reason to do it.


Nope, looks like a waste of time.

You can google pictures/clips of Beckinsale. Why subject yourself to 3 movies, or in this case, 13 episodes of something you don't like?


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Man, it's been too long since I posted consistently in this thread. And it looks like a lot of the convo has died off somewhat. Time for that to change.

#TheReturn


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 19, 2014)

Slice said:


> Plenty of people have watched 3 of the 4 Underworld movies because they include Kate Beckinsale in skin tight leather.
> 
> And that is a perfectly valid reason to do it.



I'm one of those guys . Have yet to see the latest one though.


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2014)

I watched Lars just because Ryan Gosling was in it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2014)

Liverbird with that goat backtrack.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I mean, that just never made sense to me. Watching something just for one person.



i was considering watching capaldi who because since capaldi is playing the main character, and will set the tenor of the tv show and have a pretty major influence on it, i might actually like it

it's not like i'm watching it for 5 minutes of capaldi in every 45


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

Slice said:


> Naked Gun series
> 
> Airplane
> 
> ...



Easy dawg not expecting the spanish inquisition

cheers will have a look now


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I watched Lars just because Ryan Gosling was in it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

Me and D with the exact same reaction.


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm gay because I like watching a great actor?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

> i was considering watching capaldi who because since capaldi is playing the main character, and will set the tenor of the tv show and have a pretty major influence on it, i might actually like it
> 
> it's not like i'm watching it for 5 minutes of capaldi in every 45


Yeah, I guess so. But it's just the thought of diving into a show in its eight season. I figure you don't care about the story and context given your reason for watching--it's just not something I personally could do.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Liverbird with that goat backtrack.



He practically moonwalked out of that line of questioning, didn't he?


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Me and D with the exact same reaction.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I'm gay because I like watching a great actor?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> First of all, I am backing Slice's good taste 100% on his recommendations.
> 
> But for my own:
> 
> ...



not interested in watching sell-outs dawg


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> not interested in watching sell-outs dawg



Fuck you Speedy, you don't understand 1980's Murphy at all.

SMH


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

This may come to no surprise to no one, but I'm guilty of watching plenty of films and television because of a hot female lead.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

You know, I just realized it's been months since Ennoa and I interacted. That's a shame. I wonder if he still somehow manages to have shit luck with finding a non-crazy woman?


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2014)

But yeah Gosling is pretty cute


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Mastermultipleorientation?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> This may come to no surprise to no one, but I'm guilty of watching plenty of films and television because of a hot female lead.



That's just penis envy my dawg

but holla at me real quick which's your best movie with a hot female lead

give me your gosling movie masterrace


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> but holla at me real quick which's your best movie with a hot female lead



Julie Delpy was adorable in Before Sunrise


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Why is Speedy acting like he's Tinie Tempah with his word usage, all of a sudden?

Did something happen while I was away?


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Also guys, it's VBD's birthday today. We need to make fun of him, and leave lulzy UserCP gifs as a present.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> That's just penis envy my dawg





No it's not



Speedy Jag. said:


> but holla at me real quick which's your best movie with a hot female lead





Match Point


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> Why is Speedy acting like he's Tinie Tempah with his word usage, all of a sudden?
> 
> Did something happen while I was away?



Sounds like he just listened through a 90's rap album.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2014)

Speedy calling Eddie a sell out? Is he brain dead?


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> but holla at me real quick which's your best movie with a hot female lead


not lead but you get to see enough; transformers franchise


> give me your gosling movie masterrace



drive


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2014)

It's true
Same with underage girls
It doesn't count if she's cute


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> It's true
> Same with underage girls
> It doesn't count if she's cute



i know right?! i tried explaining this to the cops but they just didn't get it


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> you wanna get negged? cos that's how you get negged



Huh? What do you mean, mate?


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

slippin jokes? really? 

you don't ever make fun of that, i told you before


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> i know right?! i tried explaining this to the cops but they just didn't get it



You must be black and need to be locked up and kept away from my little girls.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2014)

this is ridiculous.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> You must be black and need to be locked up and kept away from my little girls.


i backed you up and this is how you repay me? 

nah i was kidding and thankfully i'm neither


Parallax said:


> this is ridiculous.



what is?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> You must be black and need to be locked up and kept away from my little girls.



Masterpiece is on fire today.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> slippin jokes? really?
> 
> you don't ever make fun of that, i told you before



Huh? What slippin' joke? It's commonly known in slang terms here in North America, when someone says something suspect as fuck, they're slippin'



> *Slippin*
> Where you're not on your regular level.... pretty much the same thing as "Trippin"
> 
> _"Aye you slippin ma foreal!"_



And what is this before thing you speak of? I don't recall this at all.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> Huh? What slippin' joke? It's commonly known in slang terms here in North America, when someone says something suspect as fuck, they're slippin'
> 
> 
> 
> And what is this before thing you speak of? I don't recall this at all.



not sure if totally oblivious or covering really good


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Man, I don't want to see the sadness on Masterblackness' face when he eventually marries some lady who is the same age as him.

That's a Greek Tragedy right there.


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> Man, I don't want to see the sadness on Masterblackness' face when he eventually marries some lady who is the same age as him.
> 
> That's a Greek Tragedy right there.



I just have to get really good with my imaginations. 
That's why I'd prefer someone 5'0ish that's half the work!


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> not sure if totally oblivious or covering really good



What? Seriously though, what are you talking about? What does slippin' have to do with a joke? Like I said, it's usually used when someone says something suspect as fuck, or are off their game.

Hold up, I'm gonna Google "Slippin jokes or Slipping meme" and see what comes up.

BRB


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

‘Big Hero 6′ Casting and Character Images and Descriptions Reveals

_OH!_

I think I understand what happened now. 

Though I must say, your level of rustled is a bit extreme don't you think, mate? I mean, are they gonna hold this fuck up over his head for the rest of his career? I thought that the last thing he blundered was the World Cup assist Hannibal Suarez?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

Not sure if Liverbird is hitting Detective with a Rukia trolling technique.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective you've been caught dawg

Maybe you trippin'?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not sure if Liverbird is hitting Detective with a Rukia trolling technique.



Nah man I can see that a mile off.

Liver isn't a Rukia disciple for that level of bother.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> you wanna get negged? cos that's how you get negged



Detective stopped talking to me ever since I negged him.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Detective stopped talking to me ever since I negged him.



What are you talking about Yash?

I just complimented your Komikado sig earlier in the thread.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

I thought he stopped talking to you Yasha because you freaked him out.

_AGAIN._


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> you wanna get negged? cos that's how you get negged





Detective said:


> Huh? What do you mean, mate?





Liverbird said:


> slippin jokes? really?
> 
> you don't ever make fun of that, i told you before



he has no fucking clue what you're on about


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

Fuck sake detective that could've worked man

why you bustin' me dawg


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2014)

Nobody talks to me anymore.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective do you still not know what Liverbird meant by the joke?

I'll tell you later.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> I mean, are they gonna hold this fuck up over his head for the rest of his career? I thought that the last thing he blundered was the World Cup assist Hannibal Suarez?



those weren't his only two fuck ups

[YOUTUBE]WBGfh1irTCM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Nobody talks to me anymore.



You have _nice boobs._


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> ‘Big Hero 6′ Casting and Character Images and Descriptions Reveals
> 
> _OH!_
> 
> ...



i can totally understand if it is in your eyes, there's no way you can relate after all. 

the title was very important to all lfc fans.. i know it was to me. and i can't say i took that misfortune very well so yeah, i'm rather sensitive when it comes to gerrard/lfc and that in particular


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

I know Transcendence is bad, but how bad are we talking about here?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

I heard it was abysmally so.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> i can totally understand if it is in your eyes, there's no way you can relate after all. the title, however very important to all lfc fans.. i know it was to me. and i can't say i took that misfortune very well so yeah, i'm rather sensitive when it comes to gerrard/lfc and that in particular



I still can't believe #LFC said the word when we lost the pre-season match to Brondby (on twitter)

I mean shit a brick


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I know Transcendence is bad, but how bad are we talking about here?


current morgan freeman flick bad


Speedy Jag. said:


> I still can't believe #LFC said the word when we lost the pre-season match to Brondby (on twitter)
> 
> I mean shit a brick



i know right?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2014)

Confession time: I am actually a girl. But I act more like a guy ever since I was little. Short-haired, flat-chested, sporting. And I prefer hanging out with guys.

Sorry for lying about it for almost 9 years.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]AdyVzhJto_E[/YOUTUBE]

league cup final own goal, this one


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Confession time: I am actually a girl. But I act more like a guy ever since I was little. Short-haired, flat-chested, sporting. And I prefer hanging out with guys.
> 
> Sorry for lying about it for almost 9 years.



yeah, right. 


so it is luc who's getting negged tonight


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Confession time: I am actually a girl. But I act more like a guy ever since I was little. Short-haired, flat-chested, sporting. And I prefer hanging out with guys.
> 
> Sorry for lying about it for almost 9 years.



It's a trap!


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2014)

I just noticed Luc is about Stunna's age. That's surpising. I thought he was at least 25.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

you got fooled by his high level trolling and evil scheming... which is impressive now that i think about it


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

smh      Yasha


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Okay, confession time.

Man, I genuinely feel bad now, cause Liverbird took the time to send me a large PM explaining why the words "Slipping" and "Gerrard" are a sore point for him. 

But the thing is, I already knew. And he actually took it personally 2 months ago when I made a "Slipping like Gerrard" reference in this very thread. That's why he said he warned me.

I guess my old school innocent trolling tactics are still top notch.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> you got fooled by his high level trolling and evil scheming... which is impressive now that i think about it



Mate when Remy scores the winner off the bench against Arsenal the shitstorm and jokes will never end 

Anyway back to watching Drinking Buddies.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's a trap!



Sorry my fault. I might have confused him and gave him too much of a compliment.

Let's ignore him again.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2014)

One thing I can assure you, Gesy. I am cuter than Jena.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> Okay, confession time.
> 
> Man, I genuinely feel bad now, cause Liverbird took the time to send me a large PM explaining why the words "Slipping" and "Gerrard" are a sore point for him.
> 
> ...



FUUCK YOU! I KNEW IT, I FUCKING KNEW IT AND I FELL FOR IT!



the only thing that's keeping me from negging and reporting you with my whole fucking heart is that you decided to be a man and tell me.. you fucking CUNT


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 19, 2014)

Easy A 6/10

X Men 3: The Last Stand 6/10


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> so it is luc who's getting negged tonight



an excellent way to deal with legitimate, fact-based criticism, but i'd also recommend trying to find a less incompetent footballing idol


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I just noticed Luc is about Stunna's age. That's surpising. I thought he was at least 25.



aw, that's nice

people always think i'm older than i am. i think it's because i'm ancient in depravity


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

> Q: What's the difference between the Toronto Raptors and a dollar bill? A: You can still get four quarters out of a dollar bill.
> 
> source:





This must make you cringe Detective.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> One thing I can assure you, Gesy. I am cuter than Jena.



Confirmed ladyboy


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> an excellent way to deal with legitimate, fact-based criticism, but i'd also recommend trying to find a less incompetent footballing idol


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

I tend to find an equal number of people who think I'm younger or older than I actually am, myself.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> FUUCK YOU! I KNEW IT, I FUCKING KNEW IT AND I FELL FOR IT!
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing that's keeping me from negging and reporting you with my whole fucking heart is that you decided to be a man and tell me.. you fucking CUNT



You should try and neg Detective. He would stop talking to you for at least a month after that. It's funny how seriously Detective takes his reputation.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I tend to find an equal number of people who think I'm younger or older than I actually am, myself.



no-one ever pegs me for younger than i am

^___^


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

You want a cookie?


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

You must spread some Reputation before giving it to Lucaniel again.

I WANT TO NEG HIM!


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> This must make you cringe Detective.



Not really, considering that joke has a variation for every single team in the league, save a few.

And the Raps were the best 4th quarter team in the league last year. :33

That joke is like saying Arsenal packs more firepower into their team name, than their scoring touch on the pitch?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> You want a cookie?



no, i want one of those adult biscuits with dark chocolate that are expensive. because i'm sophisticated enough to deserve one


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> You must spread some Reputation before giving it to Lucaniel again.
> 
> I WANT TO NEG HIM!



jeez, dude, you must not rep anyone. you aren't even in my CP, and that goes back five days


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> aw, that's nice
> 
> people always think i'm older than i am. i think it's because i'm ancient in depravity



I am using Stunna as a baseline for how an 18-y/o should behave, and you strike me as at least 7 years more mature than Stunna.




Speedy Jag. said:


> This must make you cringe Detective.



The first 3 are gold.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> Not really, considering that joke has a variation for every single team in the league, save a few.
> 
> And the Raps were the best 4th quarter team in the league last year. :33
> 
> *That joke is like saying Arsenal packs more firepower into their team name, than their scoring touch on the pitch?*



Just call them Barcelona-lite, that usually fishes a few.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

Whilst simultaneously being pretentious enough to believe oneself to ever be too sophisticated for a good cookie.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> You should try and neg Detective. He would stop talking to you for at least a month after that. It's funny how seriously Detective takes his reputation.



More like, I always disappear from this section from April to Mid-July, due to the NBA playoffs and the start of free agency.

I am happy that you missed me though, Yash.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

Confession time

I rarely rep anyone and tend to forget the system exist.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Whilst simultaneously being pretentious enough to believe oneself to ever be too sophisticated for a good cookie.



but you were clearly using the cookie to infantilise me, stunna. it was a poisoned cookie


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I am using Stunna as a baseline for how an 18-y/o should behave


I agree. Other people in my age group should act like me.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

thanks for the tip yasha, i'll keep that in mind in case this happens again. but i have a feeling next time he's getting reported and see how he likes them apples



Lucaniel said:


> jeez, dude, you must not rep anyone. you aren't even in my CP, and that goes back five days



in your what?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> but you were clearly using the cookie to infantilise me, stunna. it was a poisoned cookie


au contraire, I was mocking the deliberately condescending faux-pride in your statement by offering you a rudimentary reward.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

@gesy- i thought everyone did that? i rarely rep someone outside the lfc thread


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2014)

Malicious Friday said:


> Easy A 6/10
> 
> X Men 3: The Last Stand 6/10



These two movies do not deserve the same rating.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Confession time
> 
> I rarely rep anyone and tend to forget the system exist.



Same. I just repped you today because it's been so long since we last interacted.

In the NBA Section, rep is shit. The other users there once said that if we actually cared about rep, myself and another person named Kuya would have dethroned Zaru or whoever has the most now, years ago.

I still can't believe that Orochimaru user paid $ 100 to have the same rep as Zaru. I mean, he didn't even ask to be maxed out, just the same as Zaru.

What a fool


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

i'm about to watch death proof and i haven't really heard the best of reviews about it.. so what should i expect?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> in your what?



er...m....

my cp. control panel. you know, the place you go to when you want to see your rep page


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> au contraire, I was mocking the deliberately condescending faux-pride in your statement by offering you a rudimentary reward.



that wasn't really au contraire tho

that more or less amounts to the gist of what i said


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> au contraire, I was mocking the deliberately condescending faux-pride in your statement by offering you a rudimentary reward.



Back in my day, kids got beaten up by sounding like that. And take that monocle out of your eye, and shed your stupid smoking robe, you buffoon. I know you imagined yourself wearing them while typing your response.


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2014)

Sometimes i see a really funny post. And then i cant rep. Because i did so months ago.
Then i have to randomly rep stuff just to unlock the ability to rep the original target again.

My own usercp usually goes back about 6 months.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> er...m....
> 
> my cp. control panel. you know, the place you go to when you want to see your rep page



you don't have to fucking draw it to me. i'm just not good with initials, i don't bother myself trying to figure them out


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2014)

I use the usercp as my bookmark for NF.
Instantly lets me see if subscribed threads have new posts. 
Very convenient.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> thanks for the tip yasha, i'll keep that in mind in case this happens again. but i have a feeling next time *he's getting reported *and see how he likes them apples





Are you serious?

Holy shit


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> I still can't believe that Orochimaru user paid $ 100 to have the same rep as Zaru. I mean, he didn't even ask to be maxed out, just the same as Zaru.
> 
> What a fool



Orochimaru did it again? Many years back, he PM'ed Tazmo and offered him a certain amount of money in exchange for a staff position. Tazmo forwarded the PM to admins and they posted it in Konoha Plaza.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

don't try me


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2014)

The Raid 2.

This is too long. And i am not a huge fan of the classic "people staring at things" followed by "people staring at other people staring at things" that is done way too much in this film
But that action. 
The whole last hour is just insane.
*
4/5*


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

reportin' is srs business


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> that wasn't really au contraire tho
> 
> that more or less amounts to the gist of what i said


not really. I've established that a cookie isn't a childish thing--just a simple one. Giving one to you wouldn't have been an attempt to infantalise--just mock--and not your maturity--but your claim.




Detective said:


> Back in my day, kids got beaten up by sounding like that. And take that monocle out of your eye, and shed your stupid smoking robe, you buffoon. I know you imagined yourself wearing them while typing your response.


confirmed for racist

you can get the hands, man


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> @gesy- i thought everyone did that? i rarely rep someone outside the lfc thread



Apparently not, there would be occasions where I get rep by the same person within a small window of time, which tend to surprise me time to time.





Detective said:


> Same. I just repped you today because it's been so long since we last interacted.
> 
> In the NBA Section, rep is shit. The other users there once said that if we actually cared about rep, myself and another person named Kuya would have dethroned Zaru or whoever has the most now, years ago.
> 
> ...



that's why his rep is so high, because of bribery?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> [YOUTUBE]xzpndHtdl9A[/YOUTUBE]


**


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Orochimaru did it again? Many years back, he PM'ed Tazmo and offered him a certain amount of money in exchange for a staff position. Tazmo forwarded the PM to admins and they posted it in Konoha Plaza.



I don't know if you recall, but someone once sent a pizza order to an Admin's home, in exchange for a favour.

 

Also, technically, if I cared about postcount, I would literally destroy people with my reputation power due to my join date, in combination with the above mentioned theoretical posts.



> Rough estimate:
> -For every 7 days, users gain 1 point of reputation-altering power.
> -For every 50 posts, users gain 1 point of reputation-altering power.
> -For every 1000 points of reputation, users gain 1 point of reputation-altering power.
> You start with 2 points of reputation power.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

you guys are rubbish


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

bribery is srs business


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> confirmed for racist
> 
> you can get the hands, man



WHAT


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> I don't know if you recall, but someone once sent a pizza order to an Admin's home, in exchange for a favour.



People sending Reznor pizza happened quite a few times.

I remember when he made an 'important news' notice appear on the front page to send him a pizza because he was hungry. And somebody did.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2014)

Fuck yeah.  Glad that one pompous ass martian got stomped!


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2014)

Rukia i agree: Baseball Bat Man > Hammer Girl


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> I don't know if you recall, but someone once sent a pizza order to an Admin's home, in exchange for a favour.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, technically, if I cared about postcount, I would literally destroy people with my reputation power due to my join date, in combination with the above mentioned theoretical posts.



Yeah, Reznor posted a picture of him receiving the pizza from delivery.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Fuck yeah.  Glad that one pompous ass martian got stomped!



And then he ate those bullets.

Man, that blonde kid was mad as fuck.

He unloaded the whole clip.

Holy shit


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Slice said:


> Rukia i agree: Baseball Bat Man > Hammer Girl




...........


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm with Livebird--I'm reporting Detective.

I'm sick of the fact that a young black male trying to make his way in the world can't use words with more than two syllables without being accused of emulating the white man


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> Back in my day, kids got beaten up by sounding like that. And take that monocle out of your eye, and shed your stupid smoking robe, you buffoon. I know you imagined yourself wearing them while typing your response.



Kids think by writing long redundant paragraphs with fancy words that would have taken a 6 word response is a sign of intelligence.

Man kids are so inefficient.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2014)

lol.  I haven't seen that in a while.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> you guys are rubbish



Surely you can't be serious


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

bruh, you can't read? Just because it took you three minutes 'cause you kept trippin' over words with more than a syllable don't mean it's a paragraph, homes


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *I'm with Livebird--I'm reporting Detective.*
> 
> I'm sick of the fact that a young black male trying to make his way in the world can't use words with more than two syllables without being accused of emulating the white man






Speedy Jag. said:


> Surely you can't be serious



don't call me shirley


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

I like how when I start posting regularly in here, the insults, rustled responses, and generaly putdowns increase by exponential amounts.

#TheControversyIsBack
#PeaceTalksAreDone


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> don't call me shirley





Finish it Detective


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't get what made Liver so mad.


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2014)

Such a shame Raid 2 has such a limited release here.
Its only showing Friday/Saturday and only late night in the only near cinema that shows it at all.

But then again its better than nothing, the first went direct to home video.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> I like how when I start posting regularly in here, the insults, rustled responses, and generaly putdowns increase by exponential amounts.
> 
> #TheControversyIsBack
> #PeaceTalksAreDone



you do all things of nasty shit and what do you expect? peace doves flying?

@gesy- you want to keep it that way


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2014)

"Don't call me Shirley" just never gets old.
They don't make comedies like that any more.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2014)

I might back Stunna if he hadn't so horrifically betrayed Detective a couple of years ago.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> you do all things of nasty shit and what do you expect? peace doves flying?
> 
> @gesy- you want to keep it that way


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective is back.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

Slice said:


> "Don't call me Shirley" just never gets old.
> They don't make comedies like that any more.



tell me slice, have you ever been in a turkish prison?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

Slice said:


> "Don't call me Shirley" just never gets old.
> They don't make comedies like that any more.



Romcoms rarely match when harry met sally these days


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Finish it Detective



That's an entirely different kind of response you're expecting from me, and before today, I hadn't responded consistently in this thread in 6 years 2 months.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

if luca likes dr cox jokes

you're in a spot of bother Liver


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I might back Stunna if he hadn't so horrifically betrayed Detective a couple of years ago.



Yeah, Stunna's not to be trusted.

the "saved by Jesus Christ" tag is a trap...He's a modern day Judas


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Para is busy processing your report.




i'm sure stunna's got ruled out immediately.. but mine, MINE! will be treated very carefully and with the utmost respect. there will be put much thought into it, until finally it is decided that detective, in fact deserves a perma ban


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I might back Stunna if he hadn't so horrifically betrayed Detective a couple of years ago.



Man, some wounds never heal. And let's not forget the nefarious scheming and betrayals of Year 1 Stunna, when he pretended to be a 13 year old white kid for an entire year.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective is purest form of devious ever existed on this forum. He holds no allegiance or friendships his sole purpose is to create openings just to cause a domino effect of misfortune on members who are with or against him.


If I was an admin I would pull the trigger on his ass.


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> tell me slice, have you ever been in a turkish prison?



Liver, do you by chance like movies about gladiators?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

man, that mess just sounds phony


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2014)

Shut up Stunna


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Detective is purest form of devious ever existed on this forum. He holds no allegiance or friendships his sole purpose is to create openings just to cause a domino effect of misfortune on members who are with or against him.
> 
> 
> If I was an admin I would pull the trigger on his ass.



Huey we kissed and made up over this, let it go brah


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Detective is back.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Shut up Stunna


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> *Detective is purest form of devious ever existed on this forum. He holds no allegiance or friendships his sole purpose is to create openings just to cause a domino effect of misfortune on members who are with or against him.
> *
> 
> If I was an admin I would pull the trigger on his ass.


i... i think cunt is the word you're looking for mate


Slice said:


> Liver, do you by chance like movies about gladiators?



Say slice, do you ever hang around the gymnasium?


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2014)

Question to the younger ones here:

Whats your opinion on the old 80s comedies like Airplane and others like it?

I'm curious if they hold up or if we are purely running on nostalgia.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


>



heh       .


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Slice said:


> Question to the younger ones here:
> 
> Whats your opinion on the old 80s comedies like Airplane and others like it?
> 
> I'm curious if they hold up or if we are purely running on nostalgia.



Stunna would probably be confused why there is such chaos of communication in the middle of a disaster movie of sorts.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

Slice said:


> Question to the younger ones here:
> 
> Whats your opinion on the old 80s comedies like Airplane and others like it?
> 
> I'm curious if they hold up or if we are purely running on nostalgia.



airplane is a laugh a minute

it's pretty fantastic even now


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective said:


>



If I take any iota of credit for helping you bring your game back

will it be correct

or my delusion?


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

stunna tell me, approximately how many seconds is your avatar change time ratio/period?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2014)

Stunna was born in post-internet era. His generation treats people as avatars. They can relate more to anime characters than to real people. Back-stabbing is almost a second nature to them.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

Slice said:


> Question to the younger ones here:
> 
> Whats your opinion on the old 80s comedies like Airplane and others like it?
> 
> I'm curious if they hold up or if we are purely running on nostalgia.


They hold up.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

I still like Liar Liar.


----------



## Jena (Jul 19, 2014)

Slice said:


> Question to the younger ones here:
> 
> Whats your opinion on the old 80s comedies like Airplane and others like it?
> 
> I'm curious if they hold up or if we are purely running on nostalgia.



I think they do hold up. I know I've also shown some of my young cousins movies from the 80s and they're still entertained by them. They _really_ liked Ferris Bueller.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Detective is purest form of devious ever existed on this forum. He holds no allegiance or friendships his sole purpose is to create openings just to cause a domino effect of misfortune on members who are with or against him.
> 
> 
> If I was an admin I would pull the trigger on his ass.



I often like to think that only Rukia and Yasha can truly appreciate my levels upon levels of carefully layered jokes on the general NF populous.

I mean, how many times have you fallen for my traps Huey, only to realize that your very response was calculated pages, or sometimes, weeks before, setting up an elaborate environment within a thread, a certain atmosphere, in order to provide maximum reaction from it.

Just look at Vaulto in the All-Mad Squad thread. 



Also, you seem to forget that I already beat a certain Admin, who banned me and then unbanned me because I destroyed him in a battle of English language word usage and debate skills in the Courts of Konoha.

Shortest ban ever.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Huey we kissed



I can't fap to this


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I can't fap to this


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> And let's not forget the nefarious scheming and betrayals of Year 1 Stunna, when he pretended to be a 13 year old white kid for an entire year.


I forgot about that shit!


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I can't fap to this



An English kiss is way different than a French kiss, or general non-England euro kiss, though.

The Brits are rather sterile when it comes to expressing emotion. Their true colours will only reveal themselves after being overdosed with alcohol at the local pub establishment.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

Jena said:


> I think they do hold up. I know I've also shown some of my young cousins movies from the 80s and they're still entertained by them. They _really_ liked Ferris Bueller.



I can't trust someone who _doesn't_ like Ferris Bueller tbh.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2014)

Whenever I see my name come up in Detective's post, especially in a compliment, I turn on my full-alert mode, tread more lightly, breathe more slowly and start looking for the trap.

That's how much respect I have for him.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

I think Cyphon deserves our respect the most.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I forgot about that shit!



He was so good at it, that if he merely changed his gender profile on NF to female, Masterblackness would have been catfished like hell, at the prospect of his perfect waifu material. 

13 years old
White
Female
Acts rather feminine and emotional

Imagine if his username was Stunnie instead of Stunna.



			
				Masterblackness said:
			
		

> My little Stunnie can't be this cute!?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I can't trust someone who _doesn't_ like Ferris Bueller tbh.



Do you realise he got away with drinking and driving prison charge when he killed a family while filming his day off?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2014)

Cyphon should just stick to animation.


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Do you realise he got away with drinking and driving prison charge when he killed a family while filming his day off?



Really?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2014)

I was shocked when I saw the Nick Fury pic.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I think Cyphon deserves our respect the most.



yeah, totally

all hail cyphon


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> Man, some wounds never heal. And let's not forget the nefarious scheming and betrayals of Year 1 Stunna, when he pretended to be a 13 year old white kid for an entire year.



stunna played you all? ahahahaha


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

screw you guys

I'm gonna listen to Dido


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> I often like to think that only Rukia and Yasha can truly appreciate my levels upon levels of carefully layered jokes on the general NF populous.
> 
> I mean, how many times have you fallen for my traps Huey, only to realize that your very response was calculated pages, or sometimes, weeks before, setting up an elaborate environment within a thread, a certain atmosphere, in order to provide maximum reaction from it.
> 
> ...



The fuck up part is I know it's coming but can't help my curiosity.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Whenever I see my name come up in Detective's post, especially in a compliment, I turn on my full-alert mode, tread more lightly, breathe more slowly and start looking for the trap.
> 
> That's how much respect I have for him.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

Slice said:


> Really?



his player power he called in for it was extraordinary

Broderick was bigger than the brat pack back then even tho they were huge


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2014)

I love Dido.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I was shocked when I saw the Nick Fury pic.



The reactions were glorious.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I was shocked when I saw the Nick Fury pic.



That feel when you realized Stunna wasn't the white old school style Mr. Fantastic in that picture.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> screw you guys
> 
> I'm gonna listen to Dildo



That hurt your ears too much. Her voice can penetrate you to your inner soul


Giroud gets everywhere


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2014)

He should have cosplayed as something resembling him more.

Like the crimson chin.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I love Dildo.



Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Why am I not surprised.



And I love Enya.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

i'm watching winter soldier

i hope that, whenever cinemasins do one for this, they leave off the bullshit long enough to point out the implausibility of fury escaping from his totalled car the way he did


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

You know, when Stunna finally decides to have fornication(maybe this is the wrong word, as it implies sex before marriage) and other sexual hijinx with a woman, I hope he asks her what her feelings about anal intercourse are, ahead of time, because we all know that the fucking chiseled chin attached to that strong jawline is gonna go into dark territory at the same time he tries to merely perform cunninglingus.


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> And I love Enya.





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CTJqwX-AwM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2014)

What are you guys talking about? Stunna is white just between two dark crisp cookies.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i'm watching winter soldier
> 
> i hope that, whenever cinemasins do one for this, they leave off the bullshit long enough to point out the implausibility of fury escaping from his totalled car the way he did



You found a good quality file?


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Slice said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CTJqwX-AwM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> You found a good quality file?



There has been a cleaned up, non R6 copy floating around since June, dude.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> You found a good quality file?



good enough


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

Cunnilingus is a word I always smile at when reading it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> You know, when Stunna finally decides to have fornication(maybe this is the wrong word, as it implies sex before marriage) and other sexual hijinx with a woman, I hope he asks her what her feelings about anal intercourse are, ahead of time, because we all know that the fucking chiseled chin attached to that strong jawline is gonna go into dark territory at the same time he tries to merely perform *cunninglingus*.



mingus 

(french ppl have poor humour )


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Stunna brings new meaning to the phrase "three pronged attack"

Poseidon's Trident be jealous as fuck.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Cunnilingus is a word I always smile at when reading it.



Hadn't heard for years till 2 days in new york

how about coitus


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

cunnilingus vs coitus

who wins


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> That's just your BO, though.



What do you mean?


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> What do you mean?



Your body odour was carrying itself, on the wind.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

Rukia's reaction to the first trailer.



Speedy Jag. said:


> cunnilingus vs coitus
> 
> who wins



Coitus doesn't roll on the tongue the same.


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> Your body odour was carrying itself, on the wind.



I only reak of sweet innocents


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> All I know is, there will be at least one man in America rooting for the violent death of Rocket Raccoon when Guardians of the Galaxy comes out.


A raccoon that talks and sounds like Bradley Cooper.  What could be worse?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2014)

I would think a talking raptor would not be so harsh on other talking animals.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

Man, I bet Rukia wished someone made a movie based on the Purge, except with raccoons as the targets.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

Send all Raptors to the moon.

Problem solved.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

masterrace, i like you and all, but ever since your vocaroos revealed you were a black man, this gimmick has gotten a little strange


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

I bet there are no reflective surfaces within Masterblackness' household.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2014)

I bet if Masterrace could change one event in history he would moved Hitlers crosshairs on a different target


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

I bet Masterblackness tries to convince himself he has just a really, really dark tan, at least once a day.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> *I bet if Masterrace could change one event in history*





Lucaniel said:


> masterrace, i like you and all, *but ever since your vocaroos revealed you were a black man*, this gimmick has gotten a little strange



Keep up huey


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

To be honest, Huey seems like the type who would be lost at the concept of a game called Clue.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2014)

How does a voice reveal someone is black? Masterrace has a steady job, seemed to have finished highschool, and doesn't like weed. He seems pretty white to me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> To be honest, Huey seems like the type who would be lost at the concept of a game called Clue.



Only things that don't matter,


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

I like his pedophilia gimmick more so than the racist one, what does that say about me?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

of course, my vocaroos revealed i was a serial killer, so yasha must feel like i'm trying to steal his thing


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2014)

You know, sometimes I call Gesy as Shallow Hal in my mind.

Cause he seems superficially thirsty like that.


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I bet if Masterrace could change one event in history he would moved Hitlers crosshairs on a different target



It would have been to stop white men from bringing blacks to this country. They could have taken over Africa instead and enslave them there. Now there's millions of them here causing a ruckus, degrading our entertainment, and ruining the English language and the youth of our nation.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> It would have been to stop white men from bringing blacks to this country. They could have taken over Africa instead and enslave them there. Now there's millions of them here causing a ruckus, degrading our entertainment, and ruining the English language and the youth of our nation.



Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

I've been here too long.

I'm pretty comfortable in this convo right now.

Internet has ruined me good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2014)

Sounds to me you need a social life Speedy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

julian assange is supposed to be a HYDRA plant?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

Too late for me man.

This item is out of it's packaging.

Can't go back to the store no more.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Too late for me man.
> 
> This item is out of it's packaging.
> 
> Can't go back to the store no more.



There's always selling it to the thrift store.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2014)

Hail Hydra!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 19, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> There's always selling it to the thrift store.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

yo

i just saw the winter soldier fire a rocket at cap's shield, which knocked him back like fifty feet. so is the marvel universe not going with cap's shield being able to consume energy, so it doesn't transfer to cap?

cos i'm pretty sure that it took thor's swing without cap turning into mush. and the same principle applies. the rocket should've exploded on the shield and done practically nothing to cap


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

also how the fuck is the winter soldier supposed to remain a secret assassin, a mysterious black ops ghost, if he's firing rockets and blowing up cars on a freeway in the middle of a city in broad daylight?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

we've also got the generic thing of multiple shooters covering the length of the upturned bus, but cap managing to stay one step ahead of all the bullets despite not being able to see where they're coming from

i guess cinemasins made me notice these things way more 

rip


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

>cap bumrushes a guy holding a minigun by using his shield to deflect bullets
>the shield only covers his torso
>the guy is so fucking dumb that he doesn't just lower the gun and shred cap's legs

holy hell


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

oh yeah we've also got the super generic and ridiculous trope of there being an extended ten-minute melee happening in broad daylight on a busy city freeway and street, including multiple rockets, _hundreds_ of shots fired, extensive property damage, extensive loss of civilian life, two buses overturned, many accidents

and the police barely turn up till right at the end


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

i also like how crossbones had to look at the news copter overhead to decide that he wasn't going to execute cap on a street in broad daylight

as if cameraphones don't exist


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

show the bad guys being flummoxed by the smoking hole in the prisoner transport's bottom and cut to our heroes getting out elsewhere, so we don't have to explain how the fuck they managed to escape even though that seems ridiculously implausible. they made a hole in the car - explanation enough!


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2014)

6 posts

damn


----------



## teddy (Jul 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> Same. I just repped you today because it's been so long since we last interacted.
> 
> In the NBA Section, rep is shit. The other users there once said that if we actually cared about rep, myself and another person named Kuya would have dethroned Zaru or whoever has the most now, years ago.
> 
> ...



Wait...wait...wai...wut?


you trolling? is this real?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

Parallax said:


> 6 posts
> 
> damn



they call it liveblogging

tho i ain't had shit to liveblog because the subsequent scenes have been niggle-free


----------



## Jena (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2014)

Huey.  I saw this on facebook.



This is just really cruel man.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

this is nick fury's cool guy moment? they deleted the retinal scan for one of his eyes, but the other one stayed in the system, cos literally no-one involved knew that he still had the other eye?  

how would that even work on a software basis? wouldn't the other eye's scan also be keyed to fury, nicholas j? how hard would that be to find?

this is fucking retarded


----------



## teddy (Jul 19, 2014)

I wonder if brazil mode consists of defenders standing in place while the other side proceeds to bury one goal after another


does it even have a gk?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2014)

Brazil might be getting too much flack.  Wasn't Spain even worse?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

wh...why did crossbones randomly start giving a villainous speech to falcon. as far as he's concerned, cap's unknown accomplice attacked him, and all he has to do is beat that guy up. he's looked like a professional this whole time and all of a sudden he's like "ORDER ONLY COMES THROUGH PAIN: YOU READY FOR YOURS?"

did they only do that whole dumb rigmarole so falcon could say "man, shut the hell up" and get his own mini-boss fight moment...?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

wait

when cap stole the smithsonian's world war two cap costume, i was thinking "wait, isn't that just a replica? is that actually gonna be battle-ready?"

and now it turns out that piece of shit wasn't even bulletproof

i can't tell if this is fridge logic

or if the writers legit wanted you to think the smithsonian's cap suit was fine, and then it turns out it's not bulletproof just so cap can have a really dramatic finish where he has to fight through the pain of numerous bullet wounds


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

where the fuck is the wreckage of those massive helicarriers gonna fall

is it gonna fall on the city?!


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

oh, never mind, it somewhat conveniently all fell back onto shield HQ, even though the carriers had ample time to spread out, which they would have had to do, since they were targeting places all over america


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

>steve takes multiple full-force blows from that super metal arm that was ripping the roof off cars and sending people flying twenty feet, but he just gets some nasty bruises instead of having his head split open like a melon

oh, movies

why can't you ever be consistent


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

and i'm pretty sure you can't walk out of governmental hearings like nat just did after making some dumb dramatic statement


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

"the path of the righteous man"

okay, i lol'd


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

wait so

the setup for cap 3 is that they're going after the winter soldier

even though it's THIS movie that was subtitled "the winter soldier"


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

okay, well

*Captain America: The Winter Soldier*

this was among the best marvel movies, which says more about marvel than it does about this movie. overlong, cliche-riddled, and a slightly absurd attempt to do a spy thriller and retain the bombast of superhero movies. in the end, it was an awkward compromise rather than a successful synthesis

*shrug*


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2014)

Luc, for the last time, I'm soft as a lamb and wouldn't kill anyone.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2014)

Woman are scared for their lives around Yasha.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

These past couple of pages proved luc is the absolute worst person to see movies with.

Isn't cap more durable than the average human?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2014)

I mock a lot of you guys but you can really tell Luc doesn't get much human interaction let alone that of the female variety.

Must be rough all your friends can be summed up on a skype friends list.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> These past couple of pages proved luc is the absolute worst person to see movies with.
> 
> Isn't cap more durable than the average human?



i think most of them were pretty reasonable objections

which isn't to say i would be shouting them out at the screen, or something

but if you can't make your movie have plausibility or internal consistency, well...

and tbh yes he is, but he sure as fuck isn't THAT durable


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i think most of them were pretty reasonable objections
> 
> which isn't to say i would be shouting them out at the screen, or something
> 
> ...



lol it's cool, I'm sure cinema Sins will tear it apart. It's still considered one of the best films of the year.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

seriously though, i would like to see a comic book movie which isn't riddled with weird inconsistencies and implausibilities, just once

just one time, man


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol it's cool, I'm sure cinemasins will tear it apart.It's Still considered one of the best films of the year.



by...whom?

and do you mean best blockbuster films, or best films overall?

i weep for 2014 if it's the latter


----------



## Jena (Jul 19, 2014)

inb4 this is the thread's new anime obsession


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> this is nick fury's cool guy moment? they deleted the retinal scan for one of his eyes, but the other one stayed in the system, cos literally no-one involved knew that he still had the other eye?
> 
> how would that even work on a software basis? wouldn't the other eye's scan also be keyed to fury, nicholas j? how hard would that be to find?
> 
> this is fucking retarded



He has  the eye, but it's useless.
The retina is damaged, which means, he has two diffrent eyes

The twist is, they erased the healthy eye, but no one though to erased to fucked up one, because yo, why would anyone use a retina ID on a cut up retina?


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol it's cool, I'm sure cinema Sins will tear it apart. *It's still considered one of the best films of the year*.



....It is?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2014)

It's also supposed to be more of a reveal into Fury's character than a "PLOT TWIST"

Nick Fury gets the best of one of Hydra's tricks, because he's a crumgy paranoid old man, with no compunctions to use his disability as a tool to beat his enemies with, in a battlefield that is as much meta (control of a situation through your decisions) as it is physical (beat the nazis up yo)


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> seriously though, i would like to see a comic book movie which isn't riddled with weird inconsistencies and implausibilities, just once
> 
> just one time, man



Remember that one time when Hercules could hold up the planet in his shoulders, but then hada trouble choking a lion?

Totally ruined the twelve labors for me


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> He has  the eye, but it's useless.
> The retina is damaged, which means, he has two diffrent eyes
> 
> The twist is, they erased the healthy eye, but no one though to erased to fucked up one, because yo, why would anyone use a retina ID on a cut up retina?



that doesn't make sense

if the retina ID for the cut-up eye was there, then that would automatically imply that the cut-up eye could be used for identification...since it had an ID entry...

you're putting the cart before the horse


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> Remember that one time when Hercules could hold up the planet in his shoulders, but then hada trouble choking a lion?
> 
> Totally ruined the twelve labors for me



i know you have the I'M JOKING I AM I REALLY AM signifier there with that grotesque zaru emote, but i may as well say

myths and legends have little in common with movies. myths offer an incredibly loose narrative with little detail and they're intended to be more metaphorical than anything

a movie offers you a visual play-by-play of events. some of these events unfold almost in real-time. the narrative goes into great detail regarding the mechanics of what the heroes do. i.e. the dummy targeting chips

so there's absolutely no analogy here

please don't make excuses for marvel's incompetence


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> that doesn't make sense
> 
> if the retina ID for the cut-up eye was there, then that would automatically imply that the cut-up eye could be used for identification...since it had an ID entry...
> 
> you're putting the cart before the horse



There's two ID entries for Level 10 clearence

One for Nick Fury's good eye, the public one such person as the Director Of SHIELD would have and everyone would forcefully know about it, but expect for it to only comtemplate one eyeball, given the eye patch

Another one, for Nick Fury's fucked up eye, the secret one he put in there just in case the public entry got blocked, and someone ousting him from power, wouldn't know to block out, and yet, Nick would keep in his presence just as much as the first one.
One that is physically diffrent, one account of the physical scar on it.

It's clever. You don't have to think it's genius, but it's pretty clever, and return in payoff, in exchange for the minimal effort to implement it, speaks to Nicholas credit  as a super spy


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> There's two ID entries for Level 10 clearence
> 
> One for Nick Fury's good eye, the public one such person as the Director Of SHIELD would have and everyone would forcefully know about it, but expect for it to only comtemplate one eyeball, given the eye patch
> 
> ...



>someone ousting him from power, wouldn't know to block out

the guy who ousted him was someone the movie went to great lengths to impress upon you as one of his closest friends

this ploy working, relies on you believing that the people who screw over fury are totally incompetent

if retinal IDs are keyed to owners ("fury, nicholas j!"), then just searching for his name should have brought up the ID for both eyes


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2014)

Having scar tissue on your retina changes the way the retina looks, which means it changes the ID-lock if a scan were to pass through it

Basically that "twist" meant that Fury took advantage from having two different eyes, where most people would just write the stump off



Lucaniel said:


> i know you have the I'M JOKING I AM I REALLY AM signifier there with that grotesque zaru emote, but i may as well say
> 
> myths and legends have little in common with movies. myths offer an incredibly loose narrative with little detail and they're intended to be more metaphorical than anything
> 
> ...



There are significant paralels, that remet to how the themes of Winter Soldier are intended to have more play into the interpertation of the movie, than the adherence to in-film sci fi mecanics, but that's not a discussion we simply must have.

What I meant is that you're complaining at a level that aproaches the nitpicking
You have to know what "Oh, that rocket pushed Steve fifty feet, but in the avengers, he could block thor's hammers with it, is consistency too much to ask" sounds like ..

I mean, it's not like comic books aren't riddled with much graver sins than this as well


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> >someone ousting him from power, wouldn't know to block out
> 
> the guy who ousted him was someone the movie went to great lengths to impress upon you as one of his closest friends
> 
> ...



Or that Fury's ploy was just that well hidden

Maybe they searched for something like it, didn't find it, but did find everything they were suposed to (and maybe even some) and called it a day

It's perfectly passible that Fury had the backdoor installed amidst the SHIELD's gattaca folder, under the codename "ringtones"

The backdoor acess wasn't keyed to his position, to his official retina, to his name that a search engine could find.
It was keyed to his bad eye, that I'm sure sounds obvious in hindsigh, but then again, most clever things do


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> There are significant paralels, that remet to how the themes of Winter Soldier are intended to have more play into the interpertation of the movie, than the adherence to in-film sci fi mecanics, but that's not a discussion we simply must have.
> 
> What I meant is that you're complaining at a level that aproaches the nitpicking
> You have to know what "Oh, that rocket pushed Steve fifty feet, but in the avengers, he could block thor's hammers with it, is consistency too much to ask" sounds like ..
> ...



that rocket wasn't a complaint, it was a question

bucky's metal arm not straight up shattering steve's skull, now, that was a complaint


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> Or that Fury's ploy was just that well hidden
> 
> Maybe they searched for something like it, didn't find it, but did find everything they were suposed to (and maybe even some) and called it a day
> 
> ...



was this sufficiently explained in any fashion in the movie, or are you scrambling to infer and explain it, when the movie waved it away with "keep both eyes open! lol!"


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> that rocket wasn't a complaint, it was a question
> 
> bucky's metal arm not straight up shattering steve's skull, now, that was a complaint



Yo, steve was punching submarines and racing motorcycles in the first movie

The Hulk and the Abomination were created from derived Super Soldier serum

Why would Dramatic Tension on that tier of suspension of disbelief bother you


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> was this sufficiently explained in any fashion in the movie, or are you scrambling to infer and explain it, when the movie waved it away with "keep both eyes open! lol!"



Sufficiently? Yes, I believe it wasit was.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> Yo, steve was punching submarines and racing motorcycles in the first movie
> 
> The Hulk and the Abomination were created from derived Super Soldier serum
> 
> Why would Dramatic Tension on that tier of suspension of disbelief bother you



the second line is irrelevant

steve is a really strong, really fast, human. he hasn't got steel skin. that's why he uses a shield instead of just taking bullets. for him to survive like five, six full-force hits off that metal arm which i saw rip up cars like paper? that's absurd to me

sorry 



Banhammer said:


> Sufficiently? Yes, I believe it wasit was.



it definitely wasn't. he just said "you gotta keep both eyes open!" and did his thing. it wasn't explained to even a quarter of the level of detail which you just spun out of thin air

why do you stan marvel so much


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2014)

Luc, I am going to London next year. Want to meet up? 

Don't pull an Enno on me.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

i would never pull an enno on you, i'm an honest person: i don't want to meet up


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> the second line is irrelevant
> 
> steve is a really strong, really fast, human. he hasn't got steel skin. that's why he uses a shield instead of just taking bullets. for him to survive like five, six full-force hits off that metal arm which i saw rip up cars like paper? that's absurd to me
> 
> sorry


Sorry, but I never felt like any effort was put to hide Steve's super human powers.
Like the inability to get drunk in the first movie, or him passing sam wilson six times and not getting winded

He hasn't got steel skin, but I feel he had enough for me not to notice at all what you're wagging your finger about here.



> it definitely wasn't. he just said "you gotta keep both eyes open!" and did his thing. it wasn't explained to even a quarter of the level of detail which you just spun out of thin air
> 
> why do you stan marvel so much



Remember when Nick was in the comand officer, and wanted to acess level 10 clearence, but he couldn't, because Pierce had his retinal acess removed
And then Nick removed his eye patch and showed he had a diffrent eye, one that he kept coverded because it was useless and full of scar tissue?
And then that eye worked, showing Nick had made a separate  acess for each of his eyes?

That was enough explanation

"But only stupid masterminds wouldn't look for something like that"

But only stupid directors of SHIELD would go to the trouble of creating a backdoor, and install it somewhere a backdoor would be useful against, would be easy to find.

"But what about feint programs, subterfuges or bait data?"

Too much baggage for the same end result

"But why didn't they tripple quadruple lock it?"

Dude they thought he was dead


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i would never pull an enno on you, i'm an honest person: i don't want to meet up



ha **


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

> steve is a really strong, really fast, human. he hasn't got steel skin. that's why he uses a shield instead of just taking bullets. for him to survive like five, six full-force hits off that metal arm which i saw rip up cars like paper? that's absurd to me



(to expand)

in that final scene, we had, first, steve being severely hampered by bucky shooting him in the thigh, and then in the back somewhere

this was necessary because the sight of steve finally putting the launch thingy in the launch pad thingy had to be as DRAMATIC as possible, as did the climax

so steve toughs it out when he's hit by bullets, but he's vulnerable

then he manages to move that enormous steel girder off bucky. whoa! really toughing it out now, aren't we? it's like he never got shot at all! this is the power of friendship!

then bucky does his crazy man flip out thing and hits steve ridiculously hard with his metal arm. five or six times! he has to do this because we need the struggle between his brainwashing and his friendship to be as DRAMATIC as possible. but he doesn't even manage to knock steve out! because it wouldn't be DRAMATIC if steve wasn't conscious enough to say "i'm with you to the end of the line, buddy"

this is laziness and incompetence. steve is weak when the writers need him to be, then steve is strong when the writers need him to be, then steve is enormously durable when the writers need him to be

please, for god's sake, stop making excuses for it. this happened over like ten minutes. these inconsistencies were glaring because of the compressed timescale. it was like that "worst movie death ever!" youtube video where the dude gets shot like 20 times and flails for 5 minutes before dying in slow-motion


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2014)

Jesus the amount of posts just for one person  to  understand one lil detail of a movie


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2014)

Eh

It didn't bother me


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> Sorry, but I never felt like any effort was put to hide Steve's super human powers.
> Like the inability to get drunk in the first movie, or him passing sam wilson six times and not getting winded




you know endurance has nothing to do with physical durability. and neither does alcohol tolerance

please stop


> Remember when Nick was in the comand officer, and wanted to acess level 10 clearence, but he couldn't, because Pierce had his retinal acess removed
> And then Nick removed his eye patch and showed he had a diffrent eye, one that he kept coverded because it was useless and full of scar tissue?
> And then that eye worked, showing Nick had made a separate  acess for each of his eyes?
> 
> ...



more like, if they wanted the explanation to be "fury built a backdoor for himself with the bad eye", then why didn't they just include the word "backdoor" in there instead of fury being like "hey! i have two eyes, remember? one just has a patch on it all the time!"


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

that said

the fury thing is less dumb than i initially thought


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> Eh
> 
> It didn't bother me



you must have a pretty complex state of mind while watching movies if you're able to infer that fury built a hidden backdoor with the other eye into the system from "keep both eyes open!"

but it doesn't bother you that steve can get shot 2-3 times and barely be able to click a little disk into a tray, but then lift a massive steel girder up immediately afterwards


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2014)

Then I should meet up with Vaulto and Enno. And probably go to US to meet up with Stunna and Gesy.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> so steve toughs it out when he's hit by bullets, but he's vulnerable
> 
> then he manages to move that enormous steel girder off bucky. whoa! really toughing it out now, aren't we? it's like he never got shot at all! this is the power of friendship!



Mom lifts a car from her kids * superhero
I remember thinking something like this in the back of my head, but I didn't make a note of it


> then bucky does his crazy man flip out thing and hits steve ridiculously hard with his metal arm. five or six times! he has to do this because we need the struggle between his brainwashing and his friendship to be as DRAMATIC as possible. but he doesn't even manage to knock steve out! because it wouldn't be DRAMATIC if steve wasn't conscious enough to say "i'm with you to the end of the line, buddy"



1) Didn't the arm get damaged from time to time?
2) Doesn't the arm need to resort to it's pneumatic features for some of it's more impressive strength feats?
3) Didn't steve get shot in the Not!Skull rather than the skull? Dude survives plane crashes and being frozen for 90 years

I'm not saying you don't have a point somewhere, I'm just saying, it's not so  out of context that merits to think so much about it



> this is laziness and incompetence. steve is weak when the writers need him to be, then steve is strong when the writers need him to be, then steve is enormously durable when the writers need him to be



This isn't that important.
As long as a certain range is respected (And steve isn't going about surviving nukes, or getting OHKO by the Black Widow) the writers can have him face obstacles with some diffrences depending on dramatic tension, if it's for the benefit of the plot



> please, for god's sake, stop making excuses for it. this happened over like ten minutes. these inconsistencies were glaring because of the compressed timescale. it was like that "worst movie death ever!" youtube video where the dude gets shot like 20 times and flails for 5 minutes before dying in slow-motion



I'm sorry that you feel that way


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> Mom lifts a car from her kids * superhero
> I remember thinking something like this in the back of my head, but I didn't make a note of it



mom with multiple gunshot wounds




> 1) Didn't the arm get damaged from time to time?
> 2) Doesn't the arm need to resort to it's pneumatic features for some of it's more impressive strength feats?
> 3) Didn't steve get shot in the Not!Skull rather than the skull? Dude survives plane crashes and being frozen for 90 years
> 
> I'm not saying you don't have a point somewhere, I'm just saying, it's not so  out of context that merits to think so much about it



1. by nat's weird bomb gizmos
2. you think there weren't any pneumatics when he was drawing his arm back and punching steve with full force every time?
3. normal human beings can survive plane crashes, being frozen has very little to do with being able to take steel weights being rammed into your skull, and the skull is not so much stronger than the rest of the body that he should have been as fine as he was

"think so much about it"? i registered it as stupid and went on with my day, m8. i'm only expanding for your benefit




> This isn't that important.
> As long as a certain range is respected (And steve isn't going about surviving nukes, or getting OHKO by the Black Widow) the writers can have him face obstacles with some diffrences depending on dramatic tension, if it's for the benefit of the plot



this isn't that important, in your extremely kind opinion


----------



## teddy (Jul 20, 2014)

.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> but it doesn't bother you that steve can get shot 2-3 times and barely be able to click a little disk into a tray, but then lift a massive steel girder up immediately afterwards



No, because to me, steve has super powers. jumps out of planes with parachutes and shit

Not Kriptonian tier super powers, but enough for me to accept that he'll pull something reasonably impossible off once or twice during a fight.

I acknowledge that there's a whiplash that is too subservient to dramatic tension between the WS incapacitating him, and then him getting his mojo back in order to save his friend, and that, maybe, him barely being able to drag himself and push a minor but significant inconvenience off, would have been more consisten with the story at hand, but I must ask myself:
Is this point problematic?

No. It's not. I feel like itt works well within the boundaries of the movie


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> No, because to me, steve has super powers. jumps out of planes with parachutes and shit
> 
> Not Kriptonian tier super powers, but enough for me to accept that he'll pull something reasonably impossible off once or twice during a fight.
> 
> ...



then we differ on our perception of steve's powers, i suppose


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2014)

Detective said:


> You know, when Stunna finally decides to have fornication(maybe this is the wrong word, as it implies sex before marriage) and other sexual hijinx with a woman, I hope he asks her what her feelings about anal intercourse are, ahead of time, because we all know that the fucking chiseled chin attached to that strong jawline is gonna go into dark territory at the same time he tries to merely perform cunninglingus.


Anal doesn't interest me.

And take this Cap 2 debate to the Marvel section. 

*The Purge: Anarchy*

Eh, not as bad as I'd expected. Apparently the premise was used better this time than last, but the movie took itself too seriously for as silly as it was; and it didn't say much of anything new. Would have gone over much better as a campy 80's action-thriller ala "The Warriors".


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2014)

So guys I heard Cameron Diaz is fully naked in Sex Tape


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2014)

Too bad it's not "The Mask" Diaz. Amirite?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Too bad it's not "The Mask" Diaz. Amirite?



Yeah Prime Diaz would get the D.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> mom with multiple gunshot wounds


Times superhero



> 1. by nat's weird bomb gizmos


There you go, damage compounds.
Though this veers into the whole "Did the movie explain it" territory


> 2. you think there weren't any pneumatics when he was drawing his arm back and punching steve with full force every time?


Well yes, but pneumatics aren't a binary source of work, like an electric generator, where it either works and it can punch through buildings, or it doesn't, and dangles uselessly.
If the power is low, on account of leaks and other damage, it can still move around, but it won't pack the same punch. Still, it's a sold metal piece of work, so it's no pillow


> 3. normal human beings can survive plane crashes,


Under very favorable circumstances


> being frozen has very little to do with being able to take steel weights being rammed into your skull,


If your organics have enough resistance to hold integrity during a freeze, that is going to translate into some degree of invulnerability.
The reason why mamal bodies can't survive being frozen, is because of fthe damage the water inside their cells makes to the bio-integrity when it converts into ice.
If you can resist that, you're somewhat more durable than your average bear

My point isn't to give a biology lesson though, it's state that there are many examples of super human durability that steve displays



> and the skull is not so much stronger than the rest of the body that he should have been as fine as he was



I thought he passed out and had to be rescued from the river


> "think so much about it"? i registered it as stupid and went on with my day, m8. i'm only expanding for your benefit



Well thank you, and I'm noting in return that noting it to the point where it detracts the enjoyment of a really good movie, qualifies as "thinking too much about it"


> this isn't that important, in your extremely kind opinion



Kindness and Banhammer, synonims if there ever were any


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> then we differ on our perception of steve's powers, i suppose



Do you think it's important that he's should be a "peak human" rather than a minor super human?

I see the merit in the former, but I grew to apreciate the latter, once it was frammed as "The serum can only truly work, if applied to the heart of a good man. If not, you may become something like the Skull, or thee Abomination"


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

> There you go, damage compounds.



...they repaired him. there was a SCENE where they repaired him 



> Still, it's a sold metal piece of work, so it's no pillow



exactly



> Under very favorable circumstances



and we, for some reason, are saying that we know exactly how the precise physics of steve's plane crash went, and we're saying he took a shitload of damage? which we would be saying, i suppose, because that supports your point



> If your organics have enough resistance to hold integrity during a freeze, that is going to translate into some degree of invulnerability.
> The reason why mamal bodies can't survive being frozen, is because of fthe damage the water inside their cells makes to the bio-integrity when it converts into ice.
> If you can resist that, you're somewhat invulnerable
> 
> My point isn't to give a biology lesson though, it's state that there are many examples of super human durability that steve displays



okay

this isn't the kind of invulnerability that translates to not getting your head broke when a hunk of metal is rammed into it extremely hard, several times



> I thought he passed out and had to be rescued from the river



he actually spoke a complete sentence and managed to kenobi bucky into rescuing him. and in between the punches and the rescue, he also kinda fell from a huge height into water



> Well thank you, and I'm noting in return that noting it to the point where it detracts the enjoyment of a really good movie, qualifies as "thinking too much about it"



it...wasn't a "really good movie". it was a relatively solid action movie and a decent blockbuster, but it sure as shit didn't deserve any plaudits beyond that


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2014)

Okay WS arm operates like a hydraulic press. It has segregated plates to allow free movement but when he needs power it contracts like a spring so when it release it generate a lot of force.

So there is no way in telling he has that level of super strength otherwise.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> Do you think it's important that he's should be a "peak human" rather than a minor super human?
> 
> I see the merit in the former, but I grew to apreciate the latter, once it was frammed as "The serum can only truly work, if applied to the heart of a good man. If not, you may become something like the Skull, or thee Abomination"



it's not about terminology, it's about what i think he can and can't take. he shouldn't be able to take the punishment that bucky dished out to him there

i would be fine with him managing to move that girder with extreme effort if he was uninjured, but not with three bullets in him

there was also a little bit of ridiculousness in the early bit of the assault on the helicarrier, where he jumped down a _ludicrous_ height and managed to land on his feet, totally comfortable. i was pretty sure his legs should have broken from that


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2014)

The Raid 2 10/10 the fight scenes are awesome


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> So guys I heard Cameron Diaz is fully naked in Sex Tape



You are Diaz fan?

She looks pretty bland. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

oh yeah, and that rocket launcher thing. so his shield didn't absorb the impact, whatever.

but since it didn't, that meant he went flying fifty feet, and was rammed into a bus. so when i saw that i immediately thought, shit, there are all sorts of metal fixtures in a bus, and he went into them incredibly hard. dude's prolly broken a few ribs, gotten bashed up pretty good

but never mind, because literally nothing happened to him. so if we're taking that as his baseline durability, then sure, he could take bucky's punishment all day


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2014)

The Mask is the only film Diaz was attractive in.

I hope her hair and make up team got an award for that GOAT makeover.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2014)

Yasha said:


> You are Diaz fan?
> 
> She looks pretty bland. Not my cup of tea.



The  gave me away?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> The Mask is the only film Diaz was attractive in.
> 
> I hope her hair and make up team got an award for that GOAT makeover.



She looked that good in "there's something about Mary "as well


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2014)

I find it funny that Diaz used to buy weed from Snoop Dogg Lion in high school.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> ...they repaired him. there was a SCENE where they repaired him
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> And the eficiency of such short term repairs are anyone's guess
> ...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I find it funny that Diaz used to buy weed from Snoop Dogg Lion in high school.



He's back to Snoop Dogg now.


----------



## teddy (Jul 20, 2014)

He is? good


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

> And the eficiency of such short term repairs are anyone's guess



oh please

you're really reaching now



> Not that's particularly important to this conversation, but AFAIR steve was standing in the radio talking to peggy when he crashes, convinced he's going to die



steve rogers, professional pilot/physicist/whatever

you were right to say it wasn't important



> It's the kind that translate into taking four or five tries, instead one or two



have you been continuing this discussion with me under the misapprehension that he only hit steve one or two times?

because i just went back and watched it and counted: he hit him six times. six times.


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> The Mask is the only film Diaz was attractive in.
> 
> I hope her hair and make up team got an award for that GOAT makeover.



Diaz was never attractive. In fact, I found her creepy in Vanilla Sky.


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2014)

Worst comment ever


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2014)

I know what you mean Paul 
[YOUTUBE]Rq8u0tnyDGI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2014)

Masterrace knows what is what.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> He's back to Snoop Dogg now.



So Snoop Lion was just a gimmick to sell shitty reggae music?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> So Snoop Lion was just a gimmick to sell shitty reggae music?




Reincarnation of Bob Marley but was born before Marley's death.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2014)

Neighbors

What I expected is what I got, it didn't go above or below what it advertised. 99.5% of the jokes fell pretty flat tho, only the robert de niro part got me.

C-


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2014)

*Under the Skin*:

I don't know how to feel about this shit


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> also how the fuck is the winter soldier supposed to remain a secret assassin, a mysterious black ops ghost, if he's firing rockets and blowing up cars on a freeway in the middle of a city in broad daylight?



WS going on an assassination mission with a rocket launcher was the most glorious thing about the movie. 



~Gesy~ said:


> These past couple of pages proved luc is the absolute worst person to see movies with.



Not even close. 



Lucaniel said:


> seriously though, i would like to see a comic book movie which isn't riddled with weird inconsistencies and implausibilities, just once
> 
> just one time, man



Loved WS especially because it was like that. The first of the Marvel movies that really felt like a comic book come to life.



Jena said:


> inb4 this is the thread's new anime obsession



I don't know what to say about that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

Slice said:


> Loved WS especially because it was like that. The first of the Marvel movies that really felt like a comic book come to life.



...but...the actual ed brubaker winter soldier comic book arc had way less inconsistencies and implausibilities than this movie did


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm only comparing the general tone of the movie to the other ones.
Of course there are way more consistent comic books out there (but its usually a lot worse).


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2014)

Up on Poppy Hill 

Good but it barely touched on any themes it was presented with. Okay watch but not much to it really. Nicely animated though.

C


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

*Blue Ruin*

i liked the beginning of this. the storytelling was smooth, mostly wordless, and still able to convey a lot about the life of the main character, with his scrounging, and his strangely compelling hand-to-mouth existence. i would've willingly watched a whole different film about him figuring out those survival skills. it was shot beautifully, too. colourful and vivid

when the thriller narrative really started up, that was quite effective. it provided a twist on the genre in that the main character was a plausible mix of halfway cunning and amateurishly stupid. the kind of guy who'd lure his attackers in with a reasonable deception like the lights in the bedroom, then do something stupid like try and get the one he rammed into his car, and get stuck with an arrow for his trouble

one thing i found interesting was how the protagonist's grooming changed my view of him. as the long-haired, bearded, wild-eyed avenger, he was kind of an endearing figure. the hobo with the knife, coming out of a years-long stupor caused by the murder of his parents to avenge their killer. but when the beard came off and the hair was cut short, he turned out to be a slightly nervous-looking middle-aged man who wouldn't look out of place working in a bank, and to see him do all that bloody work, and to see him responsible for all the deaths that piled up, in his own bumbling way, became rather disturbing. the man was a cipher, in the end. 

the director was perfectly aware of it. the man's sister tells him, "i’d forgive you if you were crazy—but you’re not, you’re weak". the bearded wild man we see for the first twenty minutes seems crazy. for the rest of the movie, dwight simply seems weak. and he is, in the end. if we'd stuck with the crazy wild man, it would have probably been a less interesting movie

it was taut, brutal, tense, and impressively naturalistic throughout, but i liked it most in the quiet moments rather than in the action


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 20, 2014)

Kanye in Mexico like


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> oh please
> 
> you're really reaching now


No, it's just the nature of repairs to never be perfect, sometimes not even adequate


you break a stick, you glue it back on, it's still not as good as new


The efficiency of Bucky's overnight arm repair is unknown, but should you choose to, the movies gives you grounds to accept the circumstances under which the events you describe happened




> have you been continuing this discussion with me under the misapprehension that he only hit steve one or two times?
> 
> because i just went back and watched it and counted: he hit him six times. six times.



I'm expanding on the many grounds we have to believe that there is a degree of superhuman durability to a super soldier, that while still limited, allows for enough leeway to hold your suspension of disbelief


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2014)

This debate between Banhammer and Luca makes me want to have an in-depth critical discussion about the symbolism in "Transformers 4". 

The gun Optimus wields? It's symbolic for his penis, and how he doesn't have one.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey, MH, what'd you think of Grillo in "Purge"? I thought he was actually BA. Carried a lot of the movie.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 20, 2014)

*Grand Budapest Hotel* ~ 6.5/10

I liked the general aesthetic of the film along with it's use of music, aside from that i was a really average film, i didn't find it particularity funny, and the characters while not bad, were not interesting enough to carry the film.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 20, 2014)

i rated grand budapest hotel 7/10 iirc. has to be this year's best along with enemy and under the skin. it was gorgeous and the cinematography was stunning, it also had a handful of subtle jokes which made me chuckle every now and then. acting was solid, ralph fiennes always delivers.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2014)

Grand Budapest Hotel is like modern version of Clue.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 20, 2014)

i wouldn't say that. the only similarities they have in between are the large number of characters and the huge house


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> No, it's just the nature of repairs to never be perfect, sometimes not even adequate
> 
> 
> you break a stick, you glue it back on, it's still not as good as new
> ...



i think this is the worst kind of reaching, in all honesty. bucky was using his arm to rip shit up and send soldiers flying twenty, thirty feet even after the mysterious and possibly inefficient repairs




> I'm expanding on the many grounds we have to believe that there is a degree of superhuman durability to a super soldier, that while still limited, allows for enough leeway to hold your suspension of disbelief



well, if your expansion was that steve surviving one or two blows is believable, then three times that many blows must surely break the curve


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 20, 2014)

The Grand Budapest Hotel has my favourite look out of any wes anderson movie to date. Those hotel shots look absolutely stunning.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 20, 2014)

Fuck trying to get my Dad into foreign films . I've been trying for the last three weeks since he's prety much burned through every American thing on Hulu+ and Netflix.

At this rate, I'll be forced to watch 7-9 eps of House a day with him .


----------



## Raisin (Jul 20, 2014)

Your dad pays money for Hulu?


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 20, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> The Grand Budapest Hotel has my favourite look out of any wes anderson movie to date. Those hotel shots look absolutely stunning.



Yeah, i also consider it the best looking Wes Anderson , the whole film looked great.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2014)

Just watched the honest trailer for Les Miserables.  They really nailed it.  I honestly think that is one of the shittiest movies I have ever seen.  Just a complete debacle.  And Crowe turns in the worst musical performance I have ever seen.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 20, 2014)

Raisin said:


> Your dad pays money for Hulu?



Yeah. Can't afford a TV subscription, and I don't feel like loaning him my laptop to him for the rest of the summer .


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2014)

Rukia, I watched the BluRay version of Demolition Man the other day. Wesley Snipes is such an underrated villain as Simon Phoenix. And I still laughed at Taco Bell becoming the best restaurant in the future.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2014)

But Taco Bell is already the best restaurant.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> But Taco Bell is already the best restaurant.



And this is why we call you a bad reviewer.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2014)

Call me what you want--doesn't make me wrong. 

Keep your pleb restaurants.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2014)

Doritos Tacos for days mane


----------



## Raisin (Jul 20, 2014)

Taco Bell is okay except for their ground beef, but why would you eat ground beef from there?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2014)

Didn't they stop calling it beef? Don't they call it protein now?


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2014)

Played Bioshock Infinite: Burial at sea

What a bullshit ending. Absolutely disappointing.




Detective said:


> Rukia, I watched the BluRay version of Demolition Man the other day. Wesley Snipes is such an underrated villain as Simon Phoenix. And I still laughed at Taco Bell becoming the best restaurant in the future.



FUN FACT:

In the german version every sign is replaced with a Pizza Hut one.
Because nobody here knows what Taco Bell is.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 20, 2014)

Taco Bell is meh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2014)

Chick-fil-a would be great if they weren't so stingy with the fries.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2014)

It's great regardless, homes.

And thanks. Now you've got me craving it on a Sunday.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2014)

What's so bad about craving it on a Sunday?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 20, 2014)

Probably some Christian thing.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2014)

Stunna needs to bump up his troll game.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2014)

Chic-fil-a isn't open on Sundays...


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2014)

>eating at chic fi a

you homophobe


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2014)

Looks like your troll game could use some work too. :byakuya


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh, right I forgot about that.

That's kinda strange.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2014)

have better taste with food, Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2014)

It's food--I'm not about to sit here and debate food preferences with you, man lol


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2014)

To be quite honest, I rarely eat from franchise restaurants anymore. There is way too much variety around here with the diverse cultural mom & pop restaurants, with their genuine food, to try anything from a default menu.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> It's food--I'm not about to sit here and debate food preferences with you, man lol



p much

that's too fatuous even for this thread


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2014)

Well I don't have those, D


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well I don't have those, D



What? Really? 

We have more original restaurants here in Toronto than franchises, surprisingly. I once told Stunna a couple years ago, if he ever makes it up to Toronto, after escaping North Carolina, I would take him to my favourite Chinese Hakka restaurant. It's fucking ridiculous, both the amazing taste and the portions they give you. 

Where do you live again, Gesy? I know you're an East Coast Bro, at least.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 20, 2014)

Detective said:


> What? Really?
> 
> We have more original restaurants here in Toronto than franchises, surprisingly. I once told Stunna a couple years ago, if he ever makes it up to Toronto, after escaping North Carolina, I would take him to my favourite Chinese Hakka restaurant. It's fucking ridiculous, both the amazing taste and the portions they give you.
> 
> Where do you live again, Gesy? I know you're an East Coast Bro, at least.



I think the only original resteraunt here is some Chinese food place. Nothing amazing, but they serve quite a lot of food for 5 bucks.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2014)

A&W


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2014)

Pennsylvania, for now.

Only thing that comes close to what you're talking about here are "Chinese" or "Indian" restaurants.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2014)

I always enjoy Detective plugging Toronto into every convo he can. Adding a little razzle dazzle along the way.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 20, 2014)

I hardly ever eat on franchises restaurants, i don't really like them, and for cheap food, there is an overabundance of small restaurants, with healthier and tastier food.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I always enjoy Detective plugging Toronto into every convo he can. Adding a little razzle dazzle along the way.



Most patriotic man i've ever met, he's probably the type of guy to have the canadian flag clipped on one of his walls.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2014)

Huey with that shit tier taste in generic restaurants.

If you had said Burrito Boys, The Stockyards, Rude Boy, Holy Chuck or Burger Priest, you would have been credible, but alas, no.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Most patriotic man i've ever met, he's probably the type of guy to have the canadian flag clipped on one of his walls.



He only reps Toronto he doesn't care about the rest of Canada.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Most patriotic man i've ever met, he's probably the type of guy to have the canadian flag clipped on one of his walls.



Haha, no. If anything, my loyalty to the city is greater than the country, especially after being to other major cities across the world. The only two I am missing out on are a visit to China and to England.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2014)

How did you accomplish that? Does you job require you to travel alot?


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> How did you accomplish that? Does you job require you to travel alot?



Yeah, partly for the job(at least when I travel around the US), and partly due to having family spread out around the world. My family are like new age nomads. You would be surprised at how many mixed cousins I have.


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2014)

D, knows what up
We have a GOAT local pizza place 8 miles away


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> D, knows what up
> We have a GOAT local pizza place 8 miles away



Yeah, for some people, they would think going 8 miles for a pizza is crazy, but there are many places where the travel effort is worth it 100%.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> D, knows what up
> We have a GOAT local pizza place 8 miles away



I always took you for someone raised in one of the southern states.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm actually more of a Canuck than Detective. I actually wear and own a lot of pladshirts, an avid hockey fan ( would start a fight over a game) and own a snow mobile in the countryside.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2014)

Detective confirm for being born with a silver spoon encrusted in rare jewels in his mouth.


Family all over the world? 
Eats out?
Wear custom made suits from the 1950s?


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2014)

Detective said:


> Yeah, for some people, they would think going 8 miles for a pizza is crazy, but there are many places where the travel effort is worth it 100%.



Whoops I meant 8 minutes


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2014)

So our resident rich boys are Rukia, Para, and Detective.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Whoops I meant 8 minutes


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> So our resident rich boys are Rukia, Para, and Detective.



Hey, just because I make money now, doesn't mean it was always this way. My family was hard working middle class, and I clawed my way up. 

Rukia once told me his family used to attend yacht parties when he was little.

He's the real old money around here.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2014)

Stunna you didn't have to hold down a part time job in highschool so you're rich as fuck as well.


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I always took you for someone raised in one of the southern states.



Confederate Captial


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2014)

I ain't rich.

But I'm not about to sit here and debate class either.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2014)

Detective probably comes from one of those filthy rich Indian families in Toronto. Middle class my ass.


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2014)

You should eat because you want to. It should never get to the point of you're eating because you need to.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> So our resident rich boys are Rukia, Para, and Detective.



VBD is richer than all of them obviously, except probably Para.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> So our resident rich boys are Rukia, Para, and Detective.



para isn't rich


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2014)

Para AKA Juan AKA Pablo Escobar got stacks on stacks on stacks


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2014)

Anyone who is able to sustain in California is better off than most of you


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2014)

Para is like 30 , unemployed and studying English Lit you got to be rich to live like that.


----------



## hedi slimane (Jul 20, 2014)

nightmare nanny

was flipping though the channels at a friends house and came across this. landed on lifetime. hilariously bad acting with a 1 dimensional plot. a good movie for anyone looking for one to laugh at with a group of friends.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm not rich Stunna

also not having standards on food, of all the things to not have standards on smh


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2014)

If having standards for food means having a palate too good for Chic-fil-a, then I guess I'm just a food pleb.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2014)

the quality of the food has nothing to do with my comment on Chick fil A 

plus I wasn't being serious.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 20, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Para is like 30 , unemployed and *studying English Lit* you got to be rich to live like that.



Poor Para .


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2014)

Parallax said:


> the quality of the food has nothing to do with my comment on Chick fil A
> 
> plus I wasn't being serious.


I'd assumed not, hence my assertion that your troll game is slippin'.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I'm not rich Stunna
> 
> also not having standards on food, of all the things to not have standards on smh



i should think something you need to stay alive is a good thing to not be picky about


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 20, 2014)

What kind of water do you like, Luc?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i should think something you need to stay alive is a good thing to not be picky about



I would expect this from a Brit


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2014)

Drinking water from plastic is bad for you.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2014)

Purge 2:  C


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I would expect this from a Brit



you should always expect good sense from a brit. we were so eager to teach it to all the heathens that we enslaved you for centuries


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2014)

I'd give it the same rating, Rukia.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> What kind of water do you like, Luc?



...? 

tap water, i guess? what


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> you should always expect good sense from a brit. we were so eager to teach it to all the heathens that we enslaved you for centuries



I can't believe a British person of Indian origin would say this.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2014)

It was alright.  I liked the lead actor at least.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> ...?
> 
> tap water, i guess? what



What? You seriously drink tap water?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2014)

why would anyone drink tap water


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2014)

Luca confirmed for dead at age 32.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> ...?
> 
> tap water, i guess? what



Shit, you're a fucking mongrel .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 20, 2014)

Our english taps are cleaner and don't have as many chemicals as north america 

We just have issues with hard/soft water

and summer droughts (bottled water yeah)


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2014)

Why wouldn't you drink tap water?
Thats as cheap as it gets and also probably has more health regulations than the stuff you can buy.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 20, 2014)

Tap water is disgusting. Had it for 3 months and couldn't stand to drink it.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Our english taps are cleaner and don't have as many chemicals as north america
> 
> We just have issues with hard/soft water
> 
> and summer droughts (bottled water yeah)



The Canadian filtration system is considered way superior to the US counterpart, and still, no one would drink from a tap if they could help it.

I remember growing up, and watching white people on TV needing a drink of water before they sleep, so they get a glass of it from the washroom sink.

And even as a child, I knew that was fucked up.

Tap water is only for cleaning dishes, washing off your tooth brush after usage, and taking a bath/shower in.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2014)

my brother says Euro tap water doesn't taste much different from NA tap


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't even brush my teeth with tap water.  

Bottled water is the answer guys.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 20, 2014)

Para your bro is likely a fuck up 

It (taste) will differ from location to location depending on the source and people's preference


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2014)

The glorious central european tap water is fine. No need to buy it bottled.


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2014)

Tap water is perfectly safe if you're in any first world country. Tap is even more regulated for safety than bottled water.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 20, 2014)

Slice said:


> The glorious central european tap water is fine. No need to buy it bottled.



I'd be laughing In Switzerland or the French Hills tbh.

They will have top notch water sources.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2014)

In this thread, smart and cautious North Americans feeling sadness for their cavalier European counterparts and their shortened lifespans.


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

Detective said:


> What? You seriously drink tap water?





Parallax said:


> why would anyone drink tap water





Detective said:


> Luca confirmed for dead at age 32.





Magnum Miracles said:


> Shit, you're a fucking mongrel .





Magnum Miracles said:


> Tap water is disgusting. Had it for 3 months and couldn't stand to drink it.





Detective said:


> The Canadian filtration system is considered way superior to the US counterpart, and still, no one would drink from a tap if they could help it.
> 
> I remember growing up, and watching white people on TV needing a drink of water before they sleep, so they get a glass of it from the washroom sink.
> 
> ...





Parallax said:


> my brother says Euro tap water doesn't taste much different from NA tap





Rukia said:


> I don't even brush my teeth with tap water.
> 
> Bottled water is the answer guys.





Detective said:


> In this thread, smart and cautious North Americans feeling sadness for their cavalier European counterparts and their shortened lifespans.



calm down, idiots

tap water is perfectly safe in england, no matter how it is in the benighted fuck-holes you live in

people drink tap water here all the time, and it doesn't taste bad, either...because it's just water

what a stupendous overreaction

idiots


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

wait, holy shit

is that why americans are so hot on bottled water? your culture teaches you that it's vaguely lower-class in some way to just drink it from the kitchen tap? 

reeses in pieces, corporate donkeys



Slice said:


> Why wouldn't you drink tap water?
> Thats as cheap as it gets and also probably has more health regulations than the stuff you can buy.



slice knows


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

by the way, iceland, italy, sweden, and switzerland all have higher life expectancies than canada, and those countries + spain, france, norway, holland, germany, the UK, portugal, and a few other european countries i didn't list, have higher life expectancies than america

[blows raspberry]


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]MgVvswGSZPo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> wait, holy shit
> 
> is that why americans are so hot on bottled water? your culture teaches you that it's vaguely lower-class in some way to just drink it from the kitchen tap?
> 
> reeses in pieces, corporate donkeys



Bottled water sell convenience, which could easily be solved by buying a quality bottle to refill.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Bottled water sell convenience, which could easily be solved by buying a quality bottle to refill.



yeah if i want a bottle of water to carry around i just fill one of the empty soft drink/juice bottles (which i keep around for this) from the tap

*shrug*


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 20, 2014)

I know but luca will never acknowledge me again

#foreveralone

you guys keep bottled water in the car/hot places btw?


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> by the way, iceland, italy, sweden, and switzerland all have higher life expectancies than canada, and those countries + spain, france, norway, holland, germany, the UK, portugal, and a few other european countries i didn't list, have higher life expectancies than america
> 
> [blows raspberry]



4 countries have higher life expectancies than Canada, and suddenly it's mainly related to water? What juvenile debating skills. 

Also, the life expectancy in America can be determined from whether or not you crossed the street and whether or not you looked at someone the wrong way.


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2014)

No, that's almost as bad as leaving gum in the car Speedy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2014)

Tap water in Canada is regulated out the wazoo. It has a lot more minerals than Bottled that being said I still put my water in a filter mug before drinking.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2014)

Euros have longer life expectancy than us mere Canadians ? Then why they are immigrating here in large numbers then


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Tap water in Canada is regulated out the wazoo. It has a lot more minerals than Bottled that being said I still put my water in a filter mug before drinking.



I think even with the massive filtration system at work, and the regulations for safety as a precaution, in order to keep it clean, it's mostly common sense that we don't drink the same water that was recycled from our waste.

Then again, in Canada, we can technically afford to keep drinking filtrated and purified water instead of tap water, because we have 3rd largest fresh water reserve in the world, and only 35 million in population. We can get away with this shit for centuries.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2014)

I personally dislike the bottle water that was common around because I didn't like the taste of Rock.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Euros have longer life expectancy than us mere Canadians ? Then why they are immigrating here in large numbers then



I think it's an early sign of their inevitable problem with population on what is essentially an island nation. They were at 64.2 million people last year, and had an increase of 400, 000 from the previous year.

They were initially not expected to hit the doomsday line of 75 million until 2052, but that seems to have been excelerated quite a bit now, though.

They will hit 70 million by 2028 at this pace. And 73 million by 2037.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2014)

Detective said:


> I think it's an early sign of their inevitable problem with population on what is essentially an island nation. They were at 64.2 million people last year, and had an increase of 400, 000 from the previous year.
> 
> They were initially not expected to hit the doomsday line of 75 million until 2052, but that seems to have been excelerated quite a bit now, though.



I don't think I want the Brit snarky attitude in my country tho. I lived in Quebec and the Frenchies there were utter trash.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2014)

What alarms me is how much some of these African nations are projected to grow.  They can't feed their current population.  How bad are things going to be 20-30 years from now?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

Detective said:


> 4 countries have higher life expectancies than Canada, and suddenly it's mainly related to water? What juvenile debating skills.
> 
> Also, the life expectancy in America can be determined from whether or not you crossed the street and whether or not you looked at someone the wrong way.



i never said it was related to water

i was responding, of course, to this



> In this thread, smart and cautious North Americans feeling sadness for their cavalier European counterparts and their shortened lifespans.



what a senile memory


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2014)

Rukia said:


> What alarms me is how much some of these African nations are projected to grow.  They can't feed their current population.



Dude, imagine my face when I learned that there are 178 million people in Nigeria alone, good enough for 7th in world population.

Holy shit


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2014)

That's why there isn't no rush in solving the world hunger Problem or HIV Rukia.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2014)

There is no doubt more plastic in that woman than a billion bottles of bottled water.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2014)

I take solace knowing my wife is actually more Hispanic than Asian or Hispanic with Asian attributes.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2014)

What, when did Huey's wife suddenly go from straight up Asian to a Asian/Hispanic Hybrid?



Then again, considering Huey thought that one Asian Nightwing cosplay chick was actually Spanish, he may be confused.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

yo, masterrace


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

a minute in, it doesn't sound that good, but w/e


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 20, 2014)

*Punch-Drunk Love * ~ 7.5/10

Shocking-ling Adam Sandler actually does a quite good job interpreting a psychologically troubled, which manges to be quite awkward at times, and his anger issues despite what i would expect of him, avoid feeling cartoony, and his character was as overall well written, though his development felt a tad rushed.
Also i kept expecting the movie to flesh out Lena character, or give her a back-story, but i never did,  i don't think they even explained why her interest on Adam Sandler character, not that it makes her a  bad character, but i wish the movie had spent a bit more time on her.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2014)

*Three Kings*
May be the best example of a movie balancing a dozen different tones at once and pulling it off, near perfect movie.

*Transformers 4*
Best big summer movie and probably will be at the end of it for me.


----------



## Fang (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> by the way, iceland, italy, sweden, and switzerland all have higher life expectancies than canada, and those countries + spain, france, norway, holland, germany, the UK, portugal, and a few other european countries i didn't list, have higher life expectancies than america
> 
> [blows raspberry]



Shut up Sharistan


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

Fang said:


> Shut up Sharistan



i thought an iranian would all for sharia law?


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> yo, masterrace



Can't never have too much Weeknd


----------



## Fang (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i thought an iranian would all for sharia law?



Not as much as Britastania


----------



## Gabe (Jul 21, 2014)

Begin Again 9/10
The Butler 8/10


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2014)

*Joe*: B-
The blacks and whites ratio in this movie is too damn high!


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 21, 2014)

Detective said:


> What? You seriously drink tap water?



drinking tap water is perfectly fine in countries with good purification systems

which excludes my countries

I rarely bought any bottled water when i was in Japan for instance, And in Singapore tap water is also heavily encouraged for drinking consumption


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jul 21, 2014)

Dawn of the planet of the apes: 7/10 .


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2014)

The Grand Budapest Hotel ~ A-

Lots of points just for the look of it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 21, 2014)

Which is better, Dawn or Rise from planet the apes?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2014)

Definitely "Dawn".


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2014)

Serkis deserves an Oscar


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2014)

Fang said:


> Shut up Sharistan



What is this shitty Daily Mail rubbish article


----------



## Jena (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok, on the whole tap water thing: the quality of tap water _does_ depend on where you live.

Speaking from experience, places in the middle of nowhere tend to have really sketchy tapwater. Some places in Wisconsin, the tap water has a pesticide-like aftertaste, particularly in the wooded areas because the filtration system just removes dirt and particles but doesn't really do much to get rid of other liquids in the water. And some cities (*cough* Philadelphia *cough*) the tap water is disgusting because of old, broken-down filters and pipes that are never really cleaned or updated. Clean water regulations are something that people just _assume_ gets done but don't really care about looking into or verifying (like when was the last time you heard any politician ever mention it?). That being said though, the most negative aspect of tap water generally is just "it tastes bad." Overall, it's pretty safe to drink.

But that being said, bottled water isn't that much better. Spoiler alert: it's usually just bottled tap water. And it's regulated by the FDA, which in some cases has laxer restrictions than are on tap water. 

IMHO, it's best to just buy a filtered pitcher, pour the tapwater in, and let it filter itself out. It's cheaper than buying bottled water and that way you can be reasonably sure the water is fine.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 21, 2014)

Dawn is a lot better than Rise. Not that Rise was a bad movie by any means but Dawn simply improves on everything from the first film.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2014)

Jena said:


> Ok, on the whole tap water thing: the quality of tap water _does_ depend on where you live.
> 
> Speaking from experience, places in the middle of nowhere tend to have really sketchy tapwater. Some places in Wisconsin, the tap water has a pesticide-like aftertaste, particularly in the wooded areas because the filtration system just removes dirt and particles but doesn't really do much to get rid of other liquids in the water. And some cities (*cough* Philadelphia *cough*) the tap water is disgusting because of old, broken-down filters and pipes that are never really cleaned or updated. Clean water regulations are something that people just _assume_ gets done but don't really care about looking into or verifying (like when was the last time you heard any politician ever mention it?). That being said though, the most negative aspect of tap water generally is just "it tastes bad." Overall, it's pretty safe to drink.
> 
> ...



damn, dude, having to go to that much trouble just to drink water - in the goddamn first world - is fucked up. all i have to do is open a tap


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 21, 2014)

Rise is pretty good but dawn expanded upon Caesar's character arc in Rise and improved it, while also allowing for better characters to take part in it than the ones in rise.

Dawn is better easily.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 21, 2014)

The Chaser -* A-*


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 21, 2014)

yo is Space Dandy's second season any good?


----------



## teddy (Jul 21, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> damn, dude, having to go to that much trouble just to drink water - in the goddamn first world - is fucked up. all i have to do is open a tap



Living in philly right now i can attest to that too. part of why i've been working on moving elsewhere


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> The Grand Budapest Hotel ~ A-
> 
> Lots of points just for the look of it.



what did you think of the ending stunna? i think it might be the best wes picture ending since The Royal Tenenbaums. And it did help elevate its narrative.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 21, 2014)

Looks good.

[YOUTUBE]Fg85ggZSHMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> what did you think of the ending stunna? i think it might be the best wes picture ending since The Royal Tenenbaums. And it did help elevate its narrative.


Yeah, it was great. I really liked the use of the frame structure, and it made for a poignant ending.


----------



## Jena (Jul 21, 2014)

Best part of Grand Budapest is when Willem Dafoe gets knocked off the mountain. 

I think I laughed for like 5 minutes the first time I saw it.


----------



## Fang (Jul 21, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> What is this shitty Daily Mail rubbish article



No                           .


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2014)

10 minutes into aldnoah zero ep 1 and i'm already rolling my eyes at the clumsy exposition being delivered by lieutenant cynical drunk stereotype

animes need to find a better way of getting info across. this is so lazy and contrived


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 21, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> 10 minutes into aldnoah zero ep 1 and i'm already rolling my eyes at the clumsy *exposition being delivered by lieutenant cynical drunk stereotype
> *
> animes need to find a better way of getting info across. this is so lazy and contrived



yfw when he is the best char and all the antags are bloodlusted maniacs.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> yfw when he is the best char and all the antags are bloodlusted maniacs.



i'm wincing


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 21, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i'm wincing



inaho is stoic to the point of autism. I didn't dislike the two eps and am prolly gonna keep watching it just to see what the other kid does. Slaine I think?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2014)

inko is my early forecast for best girl

that princess is giving me creepy lacus clyne vibes


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 21, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> inko is my early forecast for best girl
> 
> that princess is giving me creepy lacus clyne vibes



gandamu seed, not even once luc.

Inaho's sis is my aldnoah waifz but Inko was ok in ep 2.


----------



## Fang (Jul 21, 2014)

A/Z picks up in episode 3 when you have a JoJo style fight trying to figure out how to beat the Martian Khatarphact's power. And I mean seriously picks up.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 21, 2014)

thx for the info Fang, gonna watch it when I get home in a few days.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2014)

so this cruhteo guy is sick with worry about the princess going to earth, and then when he talks to one of his comrades, the guy's like "well it would be a shame if she died, but at least we'd get to kill us some earthlings, hmmm? hmmm?" and he reacts with shock and anger

then she immediately gets "killed" when she's down there (i doubt she's dead) - her freaking motorcade doesn't even get to the end of the route, it's hit by missiles on the way there

the anime immediately cuts to mr bloodthirst being  like "let us exterminate these treacherous humans", and then there's a montage of these 'orbital knights' IMMEDIATELY mobilising?

what, cruhteo doesn't even stop to think, "that was one really convenient casus belli. why would the earthlings do that when they know how badly we can fuck them up? is this a set-up? should we really be doing this? did mr bloodthirst have something to do with the princess's death?" there's no discussion about the situation, they just immediately go to war?

this is so perfunctory, ill-handled and stupid...the writers gave the situation no time to develop, they just jump right into it in the most unnatural way

smh


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2014)

this is gonna be useful


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2014)

Damn dude 

[YOUTUBE]Z63Nb7tOiyM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2014)

slaine looks more weird and non-human than most of the "martians" deriding him for being a human lol


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2014)

holy shit you guys! that incredibly convenient and weirdly fast assassination attempt was actually pulled off by martian spies because vers wanted to incite a war! who'da thunk it?!


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2014)

>lieutenant drunk guy has been trying to stall the martian mech with suicidal fighting so kaizuka can escape with the "civilian"
>kaizuka stands there, just watching, the whole time
>only runs after lieutenant drunk guy is dead

i hate that shit


----------



## Fang (Jul 21, 2014)

>Not Lockon
>dead


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2014)

>villain makes protag's school friend get sucked into his negation field to show off how evil he is
>the moment everyone realises he's dead has all of the dramatic impact of a wet fart and they don't even cry or anything, except for class rep girl who has tears in her eyes

this is shaping up to be really bad


----------



## Fang (Jul 21, 2014)

>villain

The guy is a side character who dies in episode 3 which concludes Urobuchi's last written episode in A/Z and the regular staff takes over for the duration of the show

He killed MC's friend just to show off he's a dick

We already saw in the 1st episode Vers' society believes that Terrans are genetically inferior and want to kill them, or turn them into slaves like we see with Slaine's relationship with the dude and Martian Not-Rin's dad

>in before edgy argument


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2014)

this play by play


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2014)

**


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2014)

Fang said:


> >villain
> 
> The guy is a side character who dies in episode 3 which concludes Urobuchi's last written episode in A/Z and the regular staff takes over for the duration of the show
> 
> ...



well, thanks for elaborating, i guess?

i hope the regular staff are better than urobuchi, anyways


----------



## Fang (Jul 21, 2014)

> well, thanks for elaborating, i guess?



You should've been able to figure that much out on your own.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 21, 2014)

luc what anime is that


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2014)

Fang said:


> You should've been able to figure that much out on your own.



how would i have been able to figure out that the character dies in episode 3 having only watched episode, or been able to figure out when urobuchi left the show? 

the only part of your post that wasn't extraneous info was the part about him killing the guy to show that he's a dick...which i already figured:



> to show off how evil he is



my actual complaint was



> the moment everyone realises he's dead has all of the dramatic impact of a wet fart and they don't even cry or anything, except for class rep girl who has tears in her eye



the weirdly muted reaction. a death without dramatic impact

the reason i replied to your post the way i did was because it was largely irrelevant and giving me information that i mostly didn't need to be given


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> luc what anime is that



aldnoah zero




anyway, finished ep 3. this was a solid ep. they reasoned out the suit's vulnerabilities well and dispatched it with aplomb. will continue watching in the hope that it stays at this level of quality rather than at ep 1-2 levels


----------



## Fang (Jul 21, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> how would i have been able to figure out that the character dies in episode 3 having only watched episode



Perhaps given his completely generic appearance, design (bowl cut hair style is a dead give away) and relatively blatant foreshadowing he was just a stepping stone for the protagonist?

I mean, most people were able to figure this out even from the first episode here but I'm not mad, just amused you didn't see this so early on.



> or been able to figure out when urobuchi left the show?



Not what I was talking about.



> the only part of your post that wasn't extraneous info was the part about him killing the guy to show that he's a dick...which i already figured:



Doesn't seem like it. 



> my actual complaint was
> 
> the weirdly muted reaction. a death without dramatic impact



>a death without dramatic impact

The guy was just a school buddy. You are nitpicking on stupid shit. He reacted, showing shock. Did you want him to cry and bawl his eyes out when the other kid got killed?

Egg-kun sat there and calmly watched as assassins/terrorists set off multiple missile attacks on the Martian convoy and didn't give a shit. His "muted reaction" seem pretty in character to his friend dying with all the chaos in episode 1.



> the reason i replied to your post the way i did was because it was largely irrelevant and giving me information that i mostly didn't need to be given



Hardly, Lucy.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 21, 2014)

mecha isn't really my cup of tea, and i've lost interest in anime quite a while ago, but the animation looks good though, so i guess giving it a shot wouldn't hurt


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2014)

Fang said:


> Perhaps given his completely generic appearance, design (bowl cut hair style is a dead give away) and relatively blatant foreshadowing he was just a stepping stone for the protagonist?
> 
> I mean, most people were able to figure this out even from the first episode here but I'm not mad, just amused you didn't see this so early on.


ah, the dead giveaway of the bowl cut!

how did i not see it?

my weaboo senses obviously need refinement




> Doesn't seem like it.



lol k




> >a death without dramatic impact
> 
> The guy was just a school buddy. You are nitpicking on stupid shit. He reacted, showing shock. Did you want him to cry and bawl his eyes out when the other kid got killed?
> 
> Egg-kun sat there and calmly watched as assassins/terrorists set off multiple missile attacks on the Martian convoy and didn't give a shit. His "muted reaction" seem pretty in character to his friend dying with all the chaos in episode 1.


take a look at what i said again



> the moment everyone realises he's dead has all of the dramatic impact of a wet fart and they don't even cry or anything, except for class rep girl who has tears in her eye





> everyone





> they



as you can tell...or should be able to tell 

i wasn't talking solely about inaho


----------



## Slice (Jul 21, 2014)

The Grand Budapest Hotel   5/5

The movie itself is quite good but the visuals take it to excellent.
I'm so not used to movies being in 4:3 anymore (especially on my not so big screen)...


----------



## Fang (Jul 21, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> my weaboo senses obviously need refinement



>muh chinese cartoon power levels
>implying


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2014)

It's really distracting


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2014)

so what do people think of under the skin?

i'm gonna see it soon


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 21, 2014)

it definitely isn't a movie for everyone out there so brace yourself


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2014)

A lot of subtleties and symbolism


----------



## Raisin (Jul 21, 2014)

And metaphors, and ambiguity.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 21, 2014)

right, and right


----------



## Yasha (Jul 21, 2014)

I watched 5 minutes and couldn't continue.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 21, 2014)

newb **


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2014)

You stopped when they was just driving?


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 21, 2014)

he only said he watched 5minutes, could be 5minutes of _those_ scenes

i really hope that's the case, i don't know why anyone would stop while they were just driving except out of boredom


----------



## Yasha (Jul 21, 2014)

I watched the UFO scene, the stripping scene and the driving scene. Probably longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2014)

Kids are stupid.  I saw that Kids React to Ducktales.  The lack of respect was infuriating.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2014)

I've heard a lot of mixed things

I remember Tal called it pretentious.


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Kids are stupid.  I saw that Kids React to Ducktales.  The lack of respect was infuriating.



They disrespected Ducktales as well!? I just saw their shitty opinion on the TMNT cartoon of our childhood.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 21, 2014)

Kids have no values

Lost generation 

My youth group have shit food tastes too


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2014)

>Rustled by little kids


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2014)

Kids and Teens React strikes again.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 21, 2014)

oh shit

[YOUTUBE]CumqNwQsChM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raisin (Jul 21, 2014)

Tiffany Amber Thiessin.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2014)

You got to have some deep seeded dementia to get rustled over Duck tales. Darkwing Duck yes, Duck Dodgers most definately, but not Duck Tales.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 21, 2014)

Well technically they did want to watch the show (11-2)

That's something


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2014)

But really this is like getting mad at kids for having bad grammar. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 21, 2014)

Raisin said:


> Tiffany Amber Thiessin.



[YOUTUBE]WjqPWrx9AZ8[/YOUTUBE]

Aged very well too


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> [YOUTUBE]WjqPWrx9AZ8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Aged very well too



Speedy, as I once said long ago, you having the Banderas gif included in your sig takes all your image/gif/video containing posts to a different level altogether. It's so hard to realize it's not actually part of your post.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 21, 2014)

Detective said:


> Speedy, as I once said long ago, you having the Banderas gif included in your sig takes all your image/gif/video containing posts to a different level altogether. It's so hard to realize it's not actually part of your post.



Does it make you confused


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2014)

Lol the gif gave the post the extra bit of thirst it needed.


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol the gif gave the post the extra bit of thirst it needed.



Exactly, Gesy.

_Exactly _


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2014)

Beauty and the Beast

Brought back memories, this was one of my favorites.

A-


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2014)

Masterpiece.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2014)

that was a quick change man.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2014)

I've had this avatar all day.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2014)

Tiffany Amber Thiessin was fine as hell in that terrible Pauly Shore Son in Law movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I've had this avatar all day.



Well that's quite the coincidence


I thought the villain was weak at first, but then I realized he served as an antithesis to the Beast.So  he did serve a purpose atleast.


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Tiffany Amber Thiessin was fine as hell in that terrible Pauly Shore Son in Law movie.



She was also great wearing that black lingerie in the Leon Phelps' Ladies Man movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2014)

Detective said:


> She was also great wearing that black lingerie in the Leon Phelps' Ladies Man movie.


True dat.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2014)

Gaston is not just a foil to Beast, but to the typical Disney/fantasy hero.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Gaston is not just a foil to Beast, but to the typical Disney/fantasy hero.



But i'm saying the foil is more apparent here than in other movies. With the beast being a hideous creature with a warm heart with Gaston handsome with a cold one. It goes with the overall theme of vanity and makes Gaston's presence more significant than others.

That's my opinion anyways


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm not saying you're wrong.

But then, that much was supposed to be evident to the target demographic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'm not saying you're wrong.
> 
> But then, that much was supposed to be evident to the target demographic.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 22, 2014)

A really good episode of Luther. Graham was much better than the previous ep's villain, and I'm really starting to adore Alice .


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Gaston is not just a foil to Beast, but to the typical Disney/fantasy hero.



He also has one of the best char songs :3


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 22, 2014)

Face/Off

First time seen it since well over a decade. Boy, did Travolta and Cage both outdo themselves in this one


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 22, 2014)

*Transformers 4, Age of Extinction* - 5/10

.


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Physically:
> -Dark hair
> -full lips
> -exotic eyes
> ...



You're so gay Gesy!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

Gesy confirmed for Team Lightskin


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> But yeah Gosling is pretty cute



oh yeah _ i'm_ the gay one.

why would I want someone who brings the worst out of me Or would dip and leave if things get tough?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2014)

Gesy has high hopes for women is that why you're still single?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2014)

The thread was "Describe Your Ideal Woman"

keyword is ideal bro


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

ATLA Season 1: B+

ATLA Season 2: A


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

Twin Peaks has notably become harder to watch since Laura Palmer's death was resolved.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

It is. Doesn't help that I'm very technologically inept for a youth in this age.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 22, 2014)

*Robocop (2014)*

If I ever saw the original I don't remember it so there is nothing to compare for me but I didn't really like this movie. It is mostly because I just couldn't get invested in any of it. No emotional attachment to any characters or what was going on and the action was pretty limited and not very good even when it was used. So if this is anything close to the original that is probably why I either haven't watched it or don't remember doing so. 

2/5


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 22, 2014)

Finally got my first car, and applying for jobs online.

Life is fuckin' good .


----------



## Jena (Jul 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Twin Peaks has notably become harder to watch since Laura Palmer's death was resolved.



Season 2 gets really shitty, and it makes me sad.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

I've contemplated dropping it a few times, what with all these lame subplots (Nadine the high schooler, Dick and Andy and the orphan, Ben and the Civil War, etc.), but then I hear that it supposedly gets better at the end; and I've only a handful of episodes left.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2014)

*Tammy*
*Sextape*

I have been beaten, a thorn covered 3D glasses placed upon me, and nailed to seat while the spear of Tammy struck me and the sight Diaz naked body upon me! I have died your pretentious tedious idiotic sins KT never forget me!


Before I go fuck you Stunna!


----------



## Jena (Jul 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I've contemplated dropping it a few times, what with all these lame subplots (Nadine the high schooler, Dick and Andy and the orphan, Ben and the Civil War, etc.), but then I hear that it supposedly gets better at the end; and I've only a handful of episodes left.



Just tough it out. The last episode is actually pretty good. 

It took all of my willpower to get through that stretch of turrible the first time I watched the show. On re-watches I don't even bother.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 22, 2014)

I decided its been too long since I have watched a good anime. What do you guys got? I want something with more than 1 season preferably.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

BECK: Mongolian Chop Squad.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 22, 2014)

this image will never stop making me laugh

i don't understand any of it. why are they rapping? why are they rapping that? why hitler? what?


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 22, 2014)

Next suggestion please.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

thank you, Luca


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2014)

Fate Zero is technically 2 seasons Cyphon


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> this image will never stop making me laugh
> 
> i don't understand any of it. why are they rapping? why are they rapping that? why hitler? what?


That is a funny image.



Cyphon said:


> Next suggestion please.


eff you too, nikka


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 22, 2014)

Pretty sure I watched all of Fate Zero.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2014)

wasn't sure

I would recommend Revolutionary Girl Utena but you may not like that, or rather you wont


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm currently watching Yu Yu Hakusho and will probably move to Hunter x Hunter after.


----------



## Jena (Jul 22, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I decided its been too long since I have watched a good anime. What do you guys got? I want something with more than 1 season preferably.



Baccano (only 1 season though)
Welcome to the NHK
Great Teacher Onizuka


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2014)

I liked GTO, even though i've only seen the first two episodes.


----------



## Slice (Jul 22, 2014)

Not two seasons but what about Lain?


----------



## Fang (Jul 22, 2014)

Lain was a 2-cour show in one sitting


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 22, 2014)

cyphon, here are some anime recs

sword art online
highschool dxd
infinite stratos
toaru majutsu no index
freezing

i'm sure you'll enjoy them


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2014)

Cyphon's out of ignore?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

good list, Luca


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2014)

He purposely made bad recommendations, didn't he?


----------



## Fang (Jul 22, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> cyphon, here are some anime recs
> 
> sword art online
> highschool dxd
> ...


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 22, 2014)

Parallax said:


> wasn't sure
> 
> I would recommend Revolutionary Girl Utena but you may not like that, or rather you wont



Don't listen to him Cyphon, I'm sure you would absolutely love Revolutionary Girl Utena.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2014)

And yet...


it wasn't, Tumblr wouldn't get the gif to look exactly as I've envisioned anyway.


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2014)

^Read more bro


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2014)

that ninja edit


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 22, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Cyphon's out of ignore?


no, but i can still see quoted posts. i.e. the quote in jena's


~Gesy~ said:


> He purposely made bad recommendations, didn't he?


i made _appropriate_ recommendations


----------



## Slice (Jul 22, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i made _appropriate_ recommendations



Thats just mean.


----------



## Slice (Jul 22, 2014)

Another (serious) recommendation would be Darker Than Black which is technically two seasons with a few OVAs in between.

But i only ever saw the first season (which has a fitting ending) so i don't know about the quality of the stuff that followed.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 22, 2014)

seriously, though, cyphon has been around for years now and everyone's familiar with his taste. but when he asks for recommendations, you lot still recommend things that are actually good?

like, what was para's thought process when he suggested utena? "yeah, i'm sure this surrealistic, psychologically complex anime which is the critics' favourite is gonna be cyphon's jam". well i guess he second-guessed himself which is fair

but slice, who recommended serial experiments lain?  the anime which is basically a byword for strange, artistically inventive, radical works? what on earth was _he_ thinking?

it's freaking cyphon


----------



## Slice (Jul 22, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> or slice, who recommended serial experiments lain?  what on earth was _he_ thinking?



I'm not willing to give up on him and his... well... _unique_ taste.


----------



## Fang (Jul 22, 2014)

Boku no Pico


----------



## Slice (Jul 22, 2014)

I was waiting for somebody to post boku no pico tbh.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 22, 2014)

IT WAS THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 22, 2014)

I actually plan to watch SEL as soon as I finish Ping Pong.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 22, 2014)

Parallax said:


> wasn't sure
> 
> I would recommend Revolutionary Girl Utena but you may not like that, or rather you wont



Looks interesting. Not at the top of my list but will give it a try. 



Jena said:


> Baccano (only 1 season though)
> Welcome to the NHK
> Great Teacher Onizuka



I was watching Baccano but can't remember if I finished. I jump around to things a lot.

Welcome to NHK will have to be a no but I will check out GTO. 



Lucaniel said:


> cyphon, here are some anime recs
> 
> sword art online
> highschool dxd
> ...



I'll check out the first 3 but not the last 2. Although HSDXD seems like it will have a lot of fanservice. 



Slice said:


> Another (serious) recommendation would be Darker Than Black which is technically two seasons with a few OVAs in between.
> 
> But i only ever saw the first season (which has a fitting ending) so i don't know about the quality of the stuff that followed.



I have seen DtB twice already. Never did watch the other stuff though.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 22, 2014)

So Lucaniel recommendations were the more successful.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 22, 2014)

GTO's anime is shit after the Kanzaki arc.

Just read the manga instead.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 22, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> So Lucaniel recommendations were the more successful.



i know what i'm about


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 22, 2014)

also tbh i think the gto manga was running on fumes for the final arc, where the school was taken over by that new principal who had a cadre of traumatised evil urchins that she used to create a totalitarian regime

it was kind of retarded. gto is in my top 10, but it was


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 22, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> So Lucaniel recommendations were the more successful.




Para - 2/2 or 100%
Slice - 1/1 or 100%
Jena - 2/3 or 67%
Luc - 3/5 or 60%
Stunna - 0/1 or 0%


And really Para and Slice either way because they recommended things I have already watched and liked.


----------



## Fang (Jul 22, 2014)

Himegoto is right up your alley


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 22, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> also tbh i think the gto manga was running on fumes for the final arc, where the school was taken over by that new principal who had a cadre of traumatised evil urchins that she used to create a totalitarian regime
> 
> it was kind of retarded. gto is in my top 10, but it was



I thought it fit with all the silliness of the series had offered up until then, but to each their own.

One thing I found unsettling about the series is that 90 percent of the adult males in the series were pedos .


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 22, 2014)

Wait, you are gonna watch Revolutionary Girl Utena?

I'm eagerly expect your review.

Also if we judge by the amount of series you are gonna of each person who recommended  you something, he is the more successful.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

BECK is too good for you anyway, bruh. /kanyeshrug

I also plan on watching Utena. Might be the next show I watch after Twin Peaks; if not, it's sorta high on priority list.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 22, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> Wait, you are gonna watch Revolutionary Girl Utena?
> 
> I'm eagerly expect your review.



Prepare for Para tears


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2014)

Thread talking about anime again


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 22, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I decided its been too long since I have watched a good anime. What do you guys got? I want something with more than 1 season preferably.





Just browse through the list and see if anything catches your fancy.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 22, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Prepare for Para tears



I give you 5 episodes.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2014)

Dragon Age 3 got pushed back.

Are people at least losing their jobs for these delays in the gaming industry?  I honestly can't think of another career where it is okay to miss deadlines.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2014)

yo we should get an over/under on Cyphon's Utena viewing going

fo reals


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 22, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Dragon Age 3 got pushed back.
> 
> Are people at least losing their jobs for these delays in the gaming industry?  I honestly can't think of another career where it is okay to miss deadlines.



It raises my eyebrows too how neglectful some of these companies are in meeting their release date targets.

Though i'd argue for some games, especially for this year's releases, the delays might have been planned from the onset and their initial release dates were only meant to lure people to get the current-gen consoles sooner than the games' planned release dates, to secure their respective market shares.

EA probably deems the current-gen's install base isn't big enough.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 22, 2014)

My one recommendation for cyphon would be Legend of Galactic Heroes or Phantom 

but go for utena if you like :/


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 22, 2014)

this is an anime website

the fact that you are here, to begin with, makes you a nerd

there's no point trying to act like you're above anime 

you might as well post on stormfront and claim to not be racist

(inb4 masterrace does this)


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2014)

I joined 8 years ago. I was young, and misguided.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

Bought season one of Korra for only $10. Might as well subject myself to another rewatch.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 22, 2014)

Now you're just desperate and in denial.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

Desperate? In denial? About what...?


----------



## Raisin (Jul 22, 2014)

You ninja'd my post towards Masterrace.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh.

Never mind, then.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm not even paying $10 for season 2.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2014)

Anime is still lame?

I don't see people giving it as much shit as they used to.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

I will, eventually.

Obviously the first two seasons of Korra are some weak stuff, but they're guilty pleasures enough for me to spend $10 on, on account of my wanting to own all of ATLA--and my collection would feel somewhat incomplete to me without its sequel.


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2014)

Raisin said:


> Now you're just desperate and in denial.



The last time I tried to watch something, I couldn't even finish an episode. 
And I only read what I started, and won't be starting any new ones.
Anime is an activity of past times like making mix tapes


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I will, eventually.
> 
> Obviously the first two seasons of Korra are some weak stuff, but they're guilty pleasures enough for me to spend $10 on, on account of my wanting to own all of ATLA--and my collection would feel somewhat incomplete to me without its sequel.




I'll always defend season 1. The flaws there are so miniscule (until the very very end). Season 2 is just a mess, though.


As far as anime, Wantanabe's two shows right now are excellent.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

Defend it as much as you like; us detractors will always be here to oppose you.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2014)

> Hey, MH, what'd you think of Grillo in "Purge"? I thought he was actually BA. Carried a lot of the movie.



He was the best thing about it. He deserves to be an action star.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> I'll always defend season 1. The flaws there are so miniscule (until the very very end). Season 2 is just a mess, though.
> 
> 
> As far as anime, Wantanabe's two shows right now are excellent.



That's because you don't have any form of Standards.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> *Physically*
> -Fair skin
> -Long wavy brunette/black hair
> -Short (5'0 ish)
> ...


My dude. How you gonna leave off "is in middle school".


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2014)

My ideal girl would usually be in middle school, but that doesn't make it ideal.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Defend it as much as you like; us detractors will always be here to oppose you.




Detractors? More like transplanted Zutarians.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

Zutarian? Nah, trick. 

Though, hey, I'm barely Kataang.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> He was the best thing about it. He deserves to be an action star.


I was thinking he should have been in the new Expendables movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm surprised he isn't.


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2014)

He's not known enough to be in Expendables


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

I didn't know a quarter of the dudes in the Expendables trailer.


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2014)

The MMA guys?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

I guess? I don't watch MMA.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2014)

Rousey gonna get killed!


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah, I could see her character getting offed in Expendables III, since they killed the last young guy they had in Expendables II, and EVERYONE knows there ain't no way these old timers are gonna hand off the franchise to some young guns when they could still milk a few more cheques at their advanced age.


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2014)

I almost certain Rousey won't get killed


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2014)

But this is the conclusion 



Also the still need:

fat Steven Sagal
Jackie Chan
Dwayne Johnson


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 22, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> I'll always defend season 1. The flaws there are so miniscule (until the very very end)



no, i remember the flaws being pretty noticeable all through


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2014)

Apparently according to the latest trailer, they have 4 young new recruits, who happen to get kidnapped by Mel Gibson.

If they all somehow manage to die, I could see Stallone's character going:

"This is why they ask for experience on resumes.  "


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> no, i remember the flaws being pretty noticeable all through


Hey, it starts out strong at least.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2014)

Doesn't Stallone want to kill them off?  Think about it.  Good send off for the franchise.  He would basically be saying that "our era is the best when it comes to action."


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Hey, it starts out strong at least.



i had a fairly low opinion of it throughout. maybe my standards were too high, but i never thought it was better than acceptable


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

All kinds of accurate.

Except for season 2. That one's pretty consistently messy.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i had a fairly low opinion of it throughout. maybe my standards were too high, but i never thought it was better than acceptable


Meh. Are you watching S3?


----------



## Windowgazer (Jul 22, 2014)

Season 1 was good until then end. Its biggest issues were the cheesy love triangle and how it was rushed. Otherwise, it was an honest attempt to expand the Avatar universe. Season 2 was, well, OK. Special mention, however, to Beginnings however. Not only it was well animated but it gave the necessary background story on the Avatars and its origin. 

Season 3, so far, has been the best and could compete with any of the seasons of the original show. Love the fact that we see what happens to some of the original characters which is something I wished I could have seen in the first two seasons.

__________________

I saw that there some talk about BECK few pages back. I really wouldn't recommend the series to anyone, not even music fan. It was awfully paced and really boring.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2014)

I was surprised to learn that so many of you are still watching it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2014)

Rukia secretly watches it and when the season is over he'll rate it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I was surprised to learn that so many of you are still watching it.


No matter how low it sinks, I won't drop it. S3 has been consistently good though, so there's that.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2014)

Man, I've still pissed off that they cancelled Beware The Batman. It was getting so good, too. Also I still am amazed that they have literally zero civilians or cars driving around at night in that show.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

It really was jarring how empty Gotham was.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Meh. Are you watching S3?



i didn't even watch more than the first episode of s2, to be honest

got bored of the whole ostensibly trustworthy waterbender (who's actually the villain) thing  the first time around

after you reach even slight genre savviness, korra's wide-eyed innocence and willingness to trust sinister people begins to grate


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

seems a silly reason to drop a show, but okay.

Though they do shake it up with S3--there's a main villain of each element now, their leader being an airbender.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2014)

Beware the Batman had awesome writing.  The animation is what caused the series to fail.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2014)

beware Batman proved that animated >>>>>>>CGI

Cheaper and More detailed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2014)

Aladdin

B+


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2014)

They should give Young Justice a Season 3


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2014)

Season 3 should be about what happened between season 1 and 2.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2014)

Naw fuck that Rukia season 3 should be Wally taking the mantle of Flash.


----------



## Jena (Jul 22, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> They should give Young Justice a Season 3



YJ deserves 7 seasons and a spin-off movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2014)

Jena said:


> YJ deserves 7 seasons and a spin-off movie.



"Attendees who stick around to the end will be privy to a special WAC announcement that will excite fans both "Young" and old."


WB announce that for their DC panel at Comiccon 

Spank me Jena


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2014)

Season 1 of Young Justice.  And early Earth's Mightiest Heroes.  We took those good times for granted.


----------



## Jena (Jul 22, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> "Attendees who stick around to the end will be privy to a special WAC announcement that will excite fans both "Young" and old."
> 
> 
> WB announce that for their DC panel at Comiccon
> ...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2014)

gif is trippy as fuck


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2014)

Kids need to react to that GIF.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2014)

YJ won an Emmy and was expanding a universe. 

If I had the money I'll buy out DC.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 23, 2014)

If I had the money, I would buy DC and sell off characters to Marvel, after completely halting production of new DC material. I would sell the Batman rights to PBS for around $2, provided they only use his image during Sesame Street episodes.

Let's face it - The Flash, Green Lantern, and Joker would feel more at home in the Marvel Universe. As would many other DC characters.

I don't know what I would do with Supes, but it would be terrible.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2014)

I guess that is why you don't have the money.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2014)

Grape tries so hard to rustle with a 0.00003% effectiveness


----------



## Detective (Jul 23, 2014)

If I had a crazy amount of money, I would set aside enough to live comfortably for my entire lifetime, and if I had any future family, make sure they can for their lifetimes as well.

But the one major indulgence I would have, is basically travelling the entire world, from place to place, for at least 5 years, not simply for tourism in large cities, but spending weeks/months in each place, absorbing the culture and history, before moving on.

All that knowledge would be priceless.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

Legend of Korra Season One: C

The cinematic visuals and art design, coupled with the gorgeous animation are breathtaking; and the score is very Avatar, while still appropriately updated for the 1920’s-esque setting with a couple of jazzy pieces. That being said, while the narrative starts out promising within the first couple of episodes—setting the foundation for what could have been a truly remarkable miniseries—trouble looms its head in the form of time-wasting romances, insufficient character growth (culminating in an egregious deus ex machina), and an absence of relevant world construction pivotal to the story’s primary focus.


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2014)

Never pass down a whole bunch of money. All that money is going to be gone in 2 generations. I would set aside a small fortune for my kids to get a good start, but everything after that is on them.

I wouldn't buy out anything because I wouldn't want to mess it up.

But a lot of it will be lobbying to ban black people from America and lower the age of consent to 13.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2014)

I would buy out Disney as well and turn everything Stunna love into utter shit.

Then I would buy out a small country and build my own personal army


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Then I would buy out a small country and build my own personal army



>Big fish in a small pool


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> >Big fish in a small pool



I get to do all the stuff your lobbying will take years to accomplish without resistance


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2014)

But you're doing it on a small scale


----------



## Raisin (Jul 23, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Never pass down a whole bunch of money. All that money is going to be gone in 2 generations. I would set aside a small fortune for my kids to get a good start, but everything after that is on them.
> 
> I wouldn't buy out anything because I wouldn't want to mess it up.
> 
> But a lot of it will be lobbying to ban black people from America and lower the age of consent to 13.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 23, 2014)

masterrace going hard as fuck in the paint


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 23, 2014)

rukia, have you given Zankyou no Terror a whirl?


----------



## Raisin (Jul 23, 2014)

Not really shocking when you consider 99.99% of anime/manga characters are meant to look like westerners.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 23, 2014)

Just had a long phone call with my dad. Mostly about my Korea University transfer. Then i floated the idea of making another visit to Japan during my study period there and since it's way closer to Korea than Indonesia the visit wouldn't have been as expensive. Dad approved like it was nothing.

I haven't set the date for it yet but probably someday in October, right after my mid-term exam.

fuck yes.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> seems a silly reason to drop a show, but okay.



no, it doesn't. after the mediocrity of season 1, seeing that season 2 was essentially repeating part of 1's narrative is a very good reason to drop it


----------



## Raisin (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunna loves Dr. Who, which has essentially been running the same episode for 40 years.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> no, it doesn't. after the mediocrity of season 1, seeing that season 2 was essentially repeating part of 1's narrative is a very good reason to drop it


Having the same type of villain doesn't equate to the same type of narrative. While S2's villain is another water tribe bad guy with a see-through-good guy facade (and a lame one at that), the plot of the two seasons is very much different. That much was evident from the premiere.



Raisin said:


> Stunna loves Dr. Who, which has essentially been running the same episode for 40 years.


You wouldn't know; you don't watch it. :byakuya


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Having the same type of villain doesn't equate to the same type of narrative. While S2's villain is another water tribe bad guy with a see-through-good guy facade (and a lame one at that), the plot of the two seasons is very much different. That much was evident from the premiere.



was s2 actually any good?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

...


No.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 23, 2014)

then i made the right choice


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah, you did. Just for the wrong reason. 

But the end result's the same either way. /kanyeshrug


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunna, Are the Aladdin sequels worth watching or should I skip over to something else?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

I've only seen about the first 20 minutes of the second one. I dropped it because by that point Iago, the parrot, had done about three musical numbers.

Never saw the third one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2014)

I vaguely remember the 3rd one, which was about Aladdin's dad being a deadbeat. Both didn't do so well critically, so i'll probably move to something else.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, you did. Just for the wrong reason.
> 
> But the end result's the same either way. /kanyeshrug



there's no need to be so obstinate, stunna

i saw the same flaws and problems i'd seen in s1 emerging in s2 and dropped it because i am infinitely wise

^___^


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm not being obstinate. You didn't successfully persuade me that your reason for dropping it (the same general type of villain) was a valid one for jumping ship on an entire series--you just happened to make the right move in doing so.

I don't particularly care either way.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunna

he didn't like it so he dropped it

let it go man, let it go.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Stunna
> 
> he didn't like it so he dropped it
> 
> let it go man, let it go.





Stunna said:


> Yeah, you did. Just for the wrong reason.
> 
> *But the end result's the same either way. /kanyeshrug*


Read the thread before making pointless contributions, please.

Luca brought it back up, not me.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunna

why you have to be mad


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

bait grade: D


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2014)

"Why you heff to be so mad"

"it's just...it's just game"

has been cracking me up for the past couple of days.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunna getting rustled by his orange supplier


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 23, 2014)

On the next-to-last season of House.

This nightmare is almost over .


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

Gesy, there's always Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2014)

Furthest I got in Kingdom Hearts was The Little Mermaid level in the first one

I loved the one that used cards to attack tho


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2014)

Beat both games but couldn't forge my goddamn master key in the second game


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2014)

Think tonight will be Mulan and i'll end it with Lion King.


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2014)

Gesy wants to be Stunna 2.0
Confirmed soft as fuck


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunna doesn't even want to be Stunna 2.0 

It was just the theme of the week breh


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm quite pleased with being Stunna, actually.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

I mean, besides not liking my username.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2014)

That feel when a 40 year old black man still goes to Disney movies in theatres.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

To be fair, I plan on having a kid or two with me when I go as a post-20's adult.

At least for the first viewing. Subsequent ones I'll probably fly solo.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *To be fair, I plan on having a kid or two with me when I go as a post-20's adult.*


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> On the next-to-last season of House.
> 
> This nightmare is almost over .



I'm surprised you made it. It gets worse.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

I... I don't get it.

Is there something odd about having kids in your 30's now or something?


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 23, 2014)

Utopia - S02E03 - *A*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2014)

Read that comment of yours and here's a hint it doesn't directly imply they're  your kids.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

I figured that them being my kids would go without saying seeing as how there's been zero implication that I'm a p*d*p****--unlike other posters like Masterscout and Martial.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 23, 2014)

Chappie's first couple of posters and banners look really well-done. I like the dramatic tone they hint at.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunna man you race traitor, by 30s you should already be a grandad.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna man you race traitor, by 30s you should already be a grandad.



I think you're confusing him for Paki.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

You jest, but my great-grandma was a grandma at 34.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2014)

That's fucked up Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

That's life, man.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

And my reaction to that shows how effed up it really is. 

Teen pregnancy is something that we've been sorta desensitized to.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> And my reaction to that shows how effed up it really is.
> 
> Teen pregnancy is something that we've been sorta desensitized to.



I had to pause on your first post, the math didn't add up initially.

Teen pregnancy is a problem in our cultures man


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2014)

That's why you're so celibate. Smart Man.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

uh, yeah

that's right


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2014)

So what if there was a law at age 65 the government euthanize your ass .


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2014)

Teen pregnancy is caused by bad parenting


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 23, 2014)

It goes beyond parenting. It's cultural and systemic.


I had more pregnant students + students with kids teaching Freshman than I did teaching Seniors.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2014)

Jove a teacher, hide your kids yo.


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> It goes beyond parenting. It's cultural and systemic.



I know but if it start with great parenting, it could overshadow the bad influences around them. The problem is no one ever really know what they're doing when it comes to being a parent.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 23, 2014)

I can definitely think of a few cases where parenting avoided a catastrophic result for some of these girls, that's true. Then I see the same parenting technique push a girl right into the maternity ward. 


Some pretty smart girls, girls I thought I could get into decent enough colleges coming out of a dead school in a dead city, and just getting them to college would change everything for them, get pregnant and then I see them working at a chicken place.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2014)

Am I the only one finding Jove detail analysis of his female students worrisome ?


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2014)

@Jove
That's the thing, there's no one "right" way because everyone is different. But since how a person are is so heavily environment, it's extremely difficult. 

Yeah, I hate seeing good girls get corrupted because they were put in a bad spot. It's really sad. It's the stuff that makes you terrified of having a daughter. And trying to keep them away from bad influences could have it's ramification too.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> You jest, but my great-grandma was a grandma at 34.



My grandma also became one in his thirties.

and she's become a great grandma of two now and she ain't even 70.

then again that's Asia for you.


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2014)

My mom had me when she was 35 
And my grandparents on both sides died in their 80's


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah, if I have a kid, I want a daughter... but I'd be so scared for her. I'd never have any peace of mind. And I know for a fact she'd hate me in her adolescent years.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 23, 2014)

If i ever had kids and if i had ever the power i would try to make sure my daughter arrived at least as a second child. Parenting can be easier with a big brother looking out for his little sis.


And especially in my family there are benefits to having older male offsprings.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, if I have a kid, I want a daughter... but I'd be so scared for her. I'd never have any peace of mind. And I know for a fact she'd hate me in her adolescent years.



i don't think that's a given

i have hopes of managing to get on great with my hypothetical kids in their teenage years


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

I'd have to have a very teen-empathetic wife to balance it out, 'cause I'd be quite a strict father--resulting in her rebelling against me and sleeping around... culminating in me walking in on her and her boyfriend having sex... and my being incarcerated for murdering said boyfriend.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah, I think that's a stereotype .

I think I would want a boy first, they seem much easier to raise.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'd have to have a very teen-empathetic wife to balance it out, 'cause I'd be quite a strict father--resulting in her rebelling against me and sleeping around... culminating in me walking in on her and her boyfriend having sex... and my being incarcerated for murdering said boyfriend.



I guess Future Tyler is tougher than he is now.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'd have to have a very teen-empathetic wife to balance it out, 'cause I'd be quite a strict father--resulting in her rebelling against me and sleeping around... culminating in me walking in on her and her boyfriend having sex... and my being incarcerated for murdering said boyfriend.



you could always raise your daughter to have self respect and you and your wife can teach her about safe and healthy sex


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]TnTYVT6lwBc[/YOUTUBE]

The additional bench reactions and the more intricate emotional expressions look great, though i'm still not sold on the gameplay improvements from the E3. I also hope for more accurate stats updates. Fifa 14's biggest shortcoming was in that department.

still dat Elba voiceover


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

Parallax said:


> you could always raise your daughter to have self respect and you and your wife can teach her about safe and healthy sex


Sex education is the Devil's handiwork.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2014)

It's sad but I see it the other way in the UK. Smart Young Girls who's parents are backwards, ship em off to pakistan to get married and they end up becoming Housewives when they've gotten straight A's in School. It's pretty pathetic but then you can't take the village out of the illiterate.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh and because Warudo isn't here, for all you thirsty fucks:


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Sex education is the Devil's handiwork.



So is Harry Potter, but you kept reading it didn't you?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Oh and because Warudo isn't here, for all you thirsty fucks:



She's....actually pretty cute

Good work, bro.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 23, 2014)

i think i'm going to be binge watching harry potter tonight. never got to watch it properly


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

Good point, Gesy. 

And I think you meant binge, Livebird.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 23, 2014)

sure did. i always type like i'm in a rush idk why


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'd have to have a very teen-empathetic wife to balance it out, 'cause I'd be quite a strict father--resulting in her rebelling against me and sleeping around... culminating in me walking in on her and her boyfriend having sex... and my being incarcerated for murdering said boyfriend.



I can't imagine ever allowing anyone sleeping with my daughter. She better stay pure forever... 



Parallax said:


> you could always raise your daughter to have self respect and you and your wife can teach her about safe and healthy sex


How about no sex at all.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2014)

I liked the books but hated the films


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I can't imagine ever allowing anyone sleeping with my daughter. She better stay pure forever...



I really want your daughter to have jungle fever, just for the sake of irony.


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2014)

Once you go black, I won't take you back.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 23, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I liked the books but hated the films



harry potter? never had the chance, or should i say the patience to read them


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 23, 2014)

masterpiece will be dat Goat dad


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 23, 2014)

5 more days before my TLOU remastered pre-order arrives.

10 more days before i can get them 

glad ND's making good on their word doe, the IQ and lighting of this version looks fantastic.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 23, 2014)

*Broadchurch* ~ 9/10

Great series, i liked the fact that the detectives were not like 21th century sherlock homes, and just somewhat decent at their jobs, also the ending was heart wrenching.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Once you go black, I won't take you back.


I once "dated" an Asian girl who was pretty much with me to piss her parents off. Not saying she didn't care for me, but I can tell from her rebellious nature it's what greased the wheels for me. she was kinda seen as "out of my league" at the time.



Liverbird said:


> harry potter? never had the chance, or should i say the patience to read them



Yeah one of them was almost textbook like in size, but I was quite the bookworm as a child so length never bothered me.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2014)

Masterpiece's daughter will hate him anyway, 8 year old friends sleepovers will be ruined once they find the video camera.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2014)

I really need to watch Broadchurch, I rarely watch British dramas for some reason.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 23, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> *Broadchurch* ~ 9/10
> 
> Great series, i liked the fact that the detectives were not like 21th century sherlock homes, and just somewhat decent at their jobs, also the ending was heart wrenching.



I really liked how well-developed the townsfolk were, it made the whole place feel like a living, dynamic thing. And the sheer pacing as the tale jumped between one suspect after another was really great.

The series tried to somehow blend the procedural genre with wide-ranging drama stemming from the community's reactions to the case and the result was almost effortlessly well-done. The case wouldn't have had as much weight if the series were centered strictly on the investigations.

David Bradley was a standout.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2014)

Broadchurch has been on my list for ages, one day I'll watch it

one day


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'd have to have a very teen-empathetic wife to balance it out, 'cause I'd be quite a strict father--resulting in her rebelling against me and sleeping around... culminating in me walking in on her and her boyfriend having sex... and my being incarcerated for murdering said boyfriend.





Parallax said:


> you could always raise your daughter to have self respect and you and your wife can teach her about safe and healthy sex




and you could

not be such a strict father


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> [YOUTUBE]TnTYVT6lwBc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The additional bench reactions and the more intricate emotional expressions look great, though i'm still not sold on the gameplay improvements from the E3. I also hope for more accurate stats updates. Fifa 14's biggest shortcoming was in that department.
> 
> still dat Elba voiceover


I want dual citizenship's in the career mode.  And I want to spank the United States.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 23, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> I really liked how well-developed the townsfolk were, it made the whole place feel like a living, dynamic thing. And the sheer pacing as the tale jumped between one suspect after another was really great.
> 
> The series tried to somehow blend the procedural genre with wide-ranging drama stemming from the community's reactions to the case and the result was almost effortlessly well-done. The case wouldn't have had as much weight if the series were centered strictly on the investigations.
> 
> David Bradley was a standout.


Yeah, David Bradley did an outstanding job, and his character was great.

As overall the series made an excellent job fleshing out the members of it's community, and making them sympathetic while also making you grow suspicious of everyone.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 23, 2014)

by the way, the harry potter movies past 3 all pretty much suck

bad decision from liverbird

you might say their quality really began slipping


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> and you could
> 
> not be such a strict father



I feel that this is too sensible and just makes too much sense


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> by the way, the harry potter movies past 3 all pretty much suck
> 
> bad decision from liverbird
> 
> you might say their quality really began slipping



It's funny, that's about when the story takes a darker tone.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 23, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> by the way, the harry potter movies past 3 all pretty much suck
> 
> *bad decision from liverbird*


i know


> you might say their quality really began slipping


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 23, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> and you could
> 
> not be such a strict father



Nah bro, Stunna's daughter will be a super special flower whose virginity must be protected at all costs.


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Masterpiece's daughter will hate him anyway, 8 year old friends sleepovers will be ruined once they find the video camera.



What does this even mean?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2014)

It means don't have children.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

I love it when people think they're clever for suggesting logical solutions for obviously deliberate illogical statements.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 23, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> i think i'm going to be binge watching harry potter tonight. never got to watch it properly



Movies that were not made properly are not meant to be watched properly.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2014)

Avengers Assemble!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Raisin (Jul 23, 2014)

Seriously though, imagine Avengers but with DC characters replacing people like Black Panther and Luke Cage.

And Batman replacing Jarvis.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2014)

That's a lot of product


----------



## Raisin (Jul 23, 2014)

I'd like to see official numbers and not just a screencap from the side of a website.


----------



## teddy (Jul 23, 2014)

*Army of Shadows*: A-
*Chungking Express*: B+
*Crumb*: A+ _(one of the best documentaries i've ever seen) _
*I Vitelloni*: A-

very satisfactory viewings to say the least, i'll try to give a detailed review on these later down the line. 


can anyone tell me what fanny and alexander is like? thinking about hitting that next


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I love it when people think they're clever for suggesting logical solutions for obviously deliberate illogical statements.



don't get snippy and passive-aggressive

while the second part of your statement was obviously flippant, i saw nothing especially flippant about the first part, and if so, then your "obviously deliberate illogical statement" was being made with an attitude of inevitability

i don't mind spending nine words to save your hypothetical daughter a thoroughly irritating adolescence


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2014)

Comic Con is tomorrow.  I know we will get some good Avengers stuff.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

your failure to perceive the post as intended isn't my problem


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2014)

Rukia you're still on the Marvel bandwagon.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2014)

Huey's still a hater


----------



## teddy (Jul 23, 2014)

I'd rather hear more news of a dredd sequel honestly


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2014)

avengers 2 otherwise known as RDJ & some guys that has a Hulk.


The only thing remotely interesting to me about that movie is Scarlet witch and Quicksilver. 

4 years later and still no goddamn BlackPanther.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> avengers 2 otherwise known as RDJ & some guys that has a Hulk.
> 
> 
> The only think remotely interesting to me about that movie is Scarlet witch and Quicksilver.
> ...



Did you just lump Steve fucking Rogers  into the "some guys" category?


----------



## Raisin (Jul 23, 2014)

Steve Rogers is trash.

Waste of talent if you ask me.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm really excited about Scarlet Witch.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2014)

Raisin said:


> Steve Rogers is trash.
> 
> Waste of talent if you ask me.



What do you mean by waste of talent?


----------



## Raisin (Jul 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ILwoKfeDJO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2014)

Anthony Hopkins was a waste of talent, Chris Evans tho?

Get out of here bro


----------



## Raisin (Jul 23, 2014)

Let's be honest here, Anthony Hopkins hasn't done anything spectacular since Silence of the Lambs. 

But yeah.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2014)

Gesy did Capt made over 1 billion in sales? Was Capt the reason Marvel started this whole grand project? Was Evans thrown a hurricane raining money to stay?

Yes Capt is some guy next to RDJ.

If RDJ wasn't in this movie I bet you it would took a large hit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Gesy did Capt made over 1 billion in sales?



The Iron Man film that made the billion is generally considered the worst of the three. It also took 3 films to get there, so I do wonder how capt will do coming from the success of Capt 2.



> Was Capt the reason Marvel started this whole grand project?


That wouldn't have been a wise business decision since Evan's  career was shitty before Marvel .



> Was Evans thrown a hurricane raining money to stay?



This was a wise business decision since-- as you said, he bring in the largest profit. He's also a bigger actor than Evans. But I don't see what the politics of business has to do with the film themselves.



> Yes Capt is some guy next to RDJ.



 Isn't RDJ leaving the franchise soon?

Anyways, I disagree



> If RDJ wasn't in this movie I bet you it would took a large hit.



Doubtful an Avengers film will always be a pretty big deal.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2014)

If RDJ was replace as IM the amount of salt that would hit the webs will be unprecedented.

dark knight made a lot of money too but TDKR didn't break a billion now do it? So youre assuming Evans is on RDJ level.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> If RDJ was replace as IM the amount of salt than would hit the webs will be unprecedented.
> 
> dark knight made a lot of money too but TDKR didn't break a billion now do it? So youre assuming Evans is on RDJ level.



The webs is the webs, no way people will miss the opportunity to complain about something. but from my experience, most people outside the message boards do not pay as much attention to actors as you would think (Unless it's pretty boy actors like Ryan Gosling and Liam Hemsworth). If RDJ leaves i'm sure it will be hot news, but if the role is given to an actor just as charismatic, it's something that can easily be swept over.

I'm not saying Evans is on RDJ level, but Steve can be on Tony's.


----------



## teddy (Jul 23, 2014)

Lol power outage


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2014)

Frozen is essential for every collection.  It's actually more surprising to meet people that haven't bought it yet.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2014)

Mulan 

One of the more enjoyable films to me

B+

Yu Yu Hakasho (season 1)

This dude won almost every fight on luck. The characters are all fun in their own way and I can't say there was a dull moment.

B


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2014)

Mulan is underrated.

And in the toonami days.  Yu Yu Hakasho was my favorite.  You guys can have DBZ.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2014)

In Toonami days Outlaw Star was my show followed by G Gundamn


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 23, 2014)

Gesy why you watching YYH anime

you read the manga


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Gesy why you watching YYH anime
> 
> you read the manga



Are the differences significant?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 23, 2014)

yeah the manga is much clearer about his abilities and latent potential to EOS when he does the other world tournie


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2014)

Speedy is setting you up, the manga is much more terrible than the Anime.


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]XwJhmqLU0so[/YOUTUBE]

That girl is tripping. You know she's gonna be hooking up with the white dude by the end of the film.


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

I hope Rukia feels somewhat offended by the blatant racism against white people in that video. They were being way too aggressive with their agenda.

I'm glad that one white dude called that black chick out on her Taylor Swift bullshit, though. That's some real double standards there.


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

As you very well know Huey, I am much like the Swiss, and must remain neutral in such matters. It helps me be a reliable source of deliberation and judgement. I am afterall, the most unbiased person on NF.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Unbias unless you have leverage


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

I always have leverage. Always.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

You're making too much enemies, you're going to get scarfaced.


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

As if I am not already pulling their strings without them even knowing.


----------



## Jena (Jul 24, 2014)

*Mirrormask* - 7/10

Beautiful and a little trippy.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 24, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Mulan is underrated.
> 
> And in the toonami days.  Yu Yu Hakasho was my favorite.  You guys can have DBZ.



Agreed.

At the time subbed DBZ was my choice, because the dubbed series was so far behind. I haven't watched YYH since then, but it's definitely top 3 dubs in my opinion.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 24, 2014)

*The General* ~ 7/10

Considering the film is almost ninety years old is kinda impressive it remains as a rather entertaining movie. Keaton pretty much carries the film, his character despite not really being that expressive manges to be rather charming, also the gags are simple but many of them remain funny.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 24, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> The webs is the webs, no way people will miss the opportunity to complain about something. but from my experience, most people outside the message boards do not pay as much attention to actors as you would think (Unless it's pretty boy actors like Ryan Gosling and Liam Hemsworth). If RDJ leaves i'm sure it will be hot news, but if the role is given to an actor just as charismatic, it's something that can easily be swept over.
> 
> I'm not saying Evans is on RDJ level, but Steve can be on Tony's.



in response to the quote

tdkr did break a billion


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Mulan is underrated.
> 
> And in the toonami days.  Yu Yu Hakasho was my favorite.  You guys can have DBZ.



Yeah, Goku was such a shiet protagonist.


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2014)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]XwJhmqLU0so[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> That girl is tripping. You know she's gonna be hooking up with the white dude by the end of the film.



And the contender for worst movie of all time goes to...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

That feel when Toguro was a B class Demon not even good enough to be a foot soldier in th demond world


----------



## Raisin (Jul 24, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> And the contender for worst movie of all time goes to...



That trailer only serves to divide black and white even further.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 24, 2014)

OMG my race is so key to my own identity, it's so important for racial equality, but god damn, I certainly won't hesitate to use racial conflict to make a fucking dollar.

Disgusting.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 24, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> yeah the manga is much clearer about his abilities and latent potential to EOS when he does the other world tournie



i think it also has a slightly different ending.

and the final arc is paced much better in the manga.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Are the differences significant?


I haven't touched the manga in years, but the anime is great anyway, so who cares.



Masterpiece said:


> Yeah, Goku was such a shiet protagonist.


Take that back. 

Though I agree YYH is better than DBZ--even if I'm slightly more nostalgic for the latter.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 24, 2014)

YYH feels way more sophisticated in plotting and pacing than dbz and has a more fleshed out cast.

personally though if dbz had ended after frieza/cell's arc i would have a harder time favoring yyh over it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

Raisin said:


> That trailer only serves to divide black and white even further.


you're wrong

but that's okay

heck, you seem to have missed the entire point


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Raisin said:


> OMG my race is so key to my own identity, it's so important for racial equality, but god damn, I certainly won't hesitate to use racial conflict to make a fucking dollar.
> 
> Disgusting.



Considering you race plays a role in any identity, when indentifying you in a line up, or for medical reasons. Then yeah I guess its pretty much a key factor


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

You are right on all accounts.

But I'm still really fond of him. I love unrealistically positive, hopeful, loving, empathetic characters like Goku. Especially when he's got characters like Vegeta and Piccolo to bounce off of.

Which reminds me of one of my favorite DB moments: when everyone's watching Gohan fight Cell and Piccolo goes off on Goku for having such unrealistic expectations and watching his son get butchered.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 24, 2014)

Never really liked YYH. I can't say for sure why it never grew on me but I would take DBZ any day. I like the characters a lot more. 

On another note I just read the HxH chapter and it is actually becoming pretty interesting.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 24, 2014)

I loved DBZ when I was younger.

But now when I think of it, I become disgusted.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2014)

All the characters in DB were shit.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Anyone reading HxH besides Para and I?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2014)

Eno hopefully is  

I think Vault is as well


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2014)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]XwJhmqLU0so[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> That girl is tripping. You know she's gonna be hooking up with the white dude by the end of the film.



well it certainly seems interesting, and topic is bold, I'd give it a try.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Eno hopefully is
> 
> I think Vault is as well



Enno would probably hate everything from Ryodan to Zodiacs.

Vault


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 24, 2014)

yasha, Oasis or Poetry?

I can only watch one of them tonight.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Poetry.

Or Peppermint Candy, if you can get your hand on it.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Japan-Korea collaboration.

[youtube]A5RwZDV9m_A[/youtube]

I saw Yoko Maki.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 24, 2014)

>reading hxh in the year 2014


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Anyone reading HxH besides Para and I?



Nope.

Put it on-hold during the CA arc .


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Anyone reading HxH besides Para and I?



I am       .


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Anyone reading HxH besides Para and I?





Parallax said:


> Eno hopefully is
> 
> I think Vault is as well





Samavarti said:


> I am       .



You guys like the current arc/direction?


----------



## Slice (Jul 24, 2014)

I always kinda wanted to start HxH. But i cant start another series that will never finish in my lifetime. 

I can say i never saw more than one episode of DBZ - but i own all 42 volumes. And still think its a fun series with the only real fault being it ran too long.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> "I got to protect my friends and save the world!"



Said pretty much every shonen hero ever.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> All the characters in DB were shit.


Holy hyperbole, Batman


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2014)

It's like stunna's meeting enno for the first time.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

True


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> You guys like the current arc/direction?



I do. This arc could be epic.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 24, 2014)

Slice said:


> I always kinda wanted to start HxH. But i cant start another series that will never finish in my lifetime.


Berserk fan ?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Holy hyperbole, Batman



No surprise you love crappy and simplistic Shonen characters written for 8 year olds.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm always up for HxH, i'm liking the current arc.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> No surprise you love crappy and simplistic Shonen characters written for 8 year olds.


bait grade: D-


----------



## Slice (Jul 24, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Berserk fan ?


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 24, 2014)

Slice said:


> I always kinda wanted to start HxH. But i cant start another series that will never finish in my lifetime.
> 
> .



Same. In my case i've already read some chapters before putting it on hold because of the lengthy hiatuses.

If i were ever to pick up a series now i'll have to make sure it's already complete/soon to be complete so i can skim through the chapters right away because i don't have much time for manga anymore. Therefore I need complete experiences to fill up my precious reading time.

I probably would before, but nowadays I wouldn't want to devour 300 chapters of a series with no clear ending when there are shorter and complete series that are just as good.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 24, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> You guys like the current arc/direction?



Yes, still building up, but i think it has lot of potential.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 24, 2014)

House and Cuddy are finally together, and it only took 100 fucking episodes to reach that point .


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2014)

this arc has been building up but it's looking good.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 24, 2014)

to be fair

db characters were definitely simplistic

can't say i ever had much respect for that manga


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

I wouldn't expect anyone to believe otherwise


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2014)

Have anyone seen Boyhood yet?


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jul 24, 2014)

Had to see Ten things I hate about you in my Literature class.

6/10        .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2014)

The swagger the dude in your sig is exhibiting tho.


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

Hahaha, such a cheetos loving badass.

I'm gonna try this move as well, next time I find a movie worthy of taking someone to.

2014 has been ass in terms of film quality, though.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Have anyone seen Boyhood yet?



I really want to and none of my non movie friends really wanna see it.  Maybe next week.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

It's not playing around me...


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> It's not playing around me...



You need to escape from North Carolina, dude.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2014)

move out of North Carolina, Stunna.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 24, 2014)

Parallax said:


> move out of North Carolina, Stunna.



^All of that.


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I really want to and none of my non movie friends really wanna see it.  Maybe next week.



Then go with your movie friends?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Then go with your movie friends?



all my movie friends are reclusive/busy or 

problematic for a few reasons.


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Then go with your movie friends?



I think Juan's non-movie friends are basicaly elitist hipsters of a higher ranking order than himself, and would much rather prefer to watch paint dry against the wind, as an exhibition of artistic freedom.


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

Parallax said:


> problematic for a few reasons.



Are they the type to talk in the theatre, or more specifically yell at certain actors not to walk into a suspiciously dangerous looking room?


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> It's not playing around me...



Fret not Stunna! I won't get to see Boyhood till many months later when my hipster theatre finally gets it.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2014)

I'd rather not discuss it


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

Wow, must be some deep shit if you can't mention it casually to your internet comrades. Hopefully everything is okay with your friends, though.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 24, 2014)

Poetry -* A*

_review incoming_


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2014)

Detective said:


> Wow, must be some deep shit if you can't mention it casually to your internet comrades. Hopefully everything is okay with your friends, though.



no it's not bad

just complicated


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

Parallax said:


> no it's not bad
> 
> just complicated



Still, though. Sounds somewhat sad. 


If you would have said they were hardcore like Z, and only watched films from pre-1950, I would have lol'd.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Detective said:


> I think Juan's non-movie friends are basicaly elitist hipsters of a higher ranking order than himself, and would much rather prefer to watch paint dry against the wind, as an exhibition of artistic freedom.



Did you ever see "the other guys"? You remember the art gallery scene with the coffee table? Para owns one of those tables.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

Did Z die of old age?


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 24, 2014)

Zankyou no terror's new episode is out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Z is on dial up, you can't expect him to me online so often.


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Did you ever see "the other guys"? You remember the art gallery scene with the coffee table? Para owns one of those tables.



Fuck no, that film looked horrible. The only thing good out of it was that one gif where Samuel L Jackson and the Rock die. It made me lol.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2014)

Not going to lie.  I really enjoyed The Other Guys.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Not going to lie.  I really enjoyed The Other Guys.



Me too  

I liked the sarcasm of Marky Mark character.


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Not going to lie.  I really enjoyed The Other Guys.



Really dude? I haven't seen it, but cast judgement on it based on other comedy duds that year.

But knowing my sense of humour as well as you do, would you recommend it to me?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

It's a good flick Detective only Farrell character has some bad moments.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm glad that Mark learned how to play the harp.  Wouldn't have been able to make fun of the kid down the street otherwise!  

I think it's pretty funny Detective.  Mainly because of Wahlberg playing the straight man.


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I'm glad that Mark learned how to play the harp.  Wouldn't have been able to make fun of the kid down the street otherwise!
> 
> I think it's pretty funny Detective.  Mainly because of Wahlberg playing the straight man.



Alright, thanks. Appreciate you taking the time to express on your opinion. I shall check it out.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Zankyou no terror's new episode is out.


I take it that show is as good as it looked? And how's Utopia's new season been?



Rukia said:


> Not going to lie.  I really enjoyed The Other Guys.


So did I.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 24, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Not going to lie.  I really enjoyed The Other Guys.



I really liked the Rock and Jackson's characters, but that's about it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't think he has Oscar potential, I like Mark Wahlberg and the dry humor he exhibits in his films.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I take it that show is as good as it looked? And how's Utopia's new season been?
> 
> 
> .



It's been great, Looks slick, with minimalistic but effective characterization that effectively establishes the characters. The set-pieces are well-done and the story will vastly expand in scope judging by the latest episode. 

There hasn't been much to utopia's current season in terms of plot twists but they've done some quite interesting things with the characters. There are the ones that got further developed, some others pull a 180 in motivation, and the villains also get more fleshed out.

Arby and Lee have been scene-stealers.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

Alright, I'll have to get on top of both; thanks.


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2014)

inb4 D is let down


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2014)

> Poetry - A
> 
> review incoming



Dat ending sequence. Incredibly well done.


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> inb4 D is let down



Too late. 

Rukia, you God damned troll. You betrayed my trust and recommended me a complete and utter bomb of a film.

I knew my instincts were correct as always, but I fell for your trap card.

I had to fast forward my way through that entire film.

Damn you!


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2014)

The Other Guys isn't bad, just comedy in general has been really a miss lately. Just like horror. Two genres in dire need of a saviour.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Check out Peppermint Candy, Enno.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Detective said:


> Too late.
> 
> Rukia, you God damned troll. You betrayed my trust and recommended me a complete and utter bomb of a film.
> 
> ...



I think Huey and Rukia honestly liked it.


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

I did too.

But I have an excuse--I was in 9th grade.


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

I knew Stunna's taste was already horrible, but I thought Rukia would do me a solid and give an actual recommendation of quality. Especially considering his anime recs have been great.

But he did me dirty like that.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

Screw you, Detective--Rukia suggests crappy stuff all the time.


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I think Huey and Rukia honestly liked it.



Huey is delusional as fuck, but I would be honestly sad for Rukia's taste if he enjoyed that clusterfuck.


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Screw you, Detective--Rukia suggests crappy stuff all the time.



Just because you walked right into those phony recs, doesn't mean they're not funny when you fall for it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't get it

Detective didn't even watch the film.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

uh, I can't think of a single phony rec I've fallen for--unlike you ... Rukia just legitimately has bad taste in things and gets away with it--like Tal and The Lone Ranger.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't get it
> 
> Detective didn't even watch the film.


also a valid point lol


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2014)

*The Grand Budapest Hotel*: C+

Visually impressive, too bad it's boring.


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

RUKIA


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2014)

no he really does

I trust him with anime though, strangely enough he doesn't seem to troll in that department.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> uh, I can't think of a single phony rec I've fallen for--unlike you ... Rukia just legitimately has bad taste in things and gets away with it--like Tal and The Lone Ranger.



cause Tal like some really cool and out there stuff

and then he'll do things like rewatch Michael Bay films and never see a Hitchcock one


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't get it
> 
> Detective didn't even watch the film.



What? Yes, I did. I had to force myself to forward it, hoping it got better, but it didn't.

RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUKKKKKKKKKKIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

Parallax said:


> and then he'll do things like rewatch Michael Bay films and never see a Hitchcock one


yeah, see, that's textbook for sus taste


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

I was even trolling Detective but serves Detective right because of all people he'll trust Rukia. I guess Detective loves sleeping with a shotgun in his mouth.

Then again it's sweet poetic Justice


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

Huey with another one of his classic "I was giving every indication that I favoured one side of the argument, but now that it's been proven wrong, I actually favoured the other side all along" moments.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Wasn't * 


Nice try Detective !


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't know.  I might be out of touch when it comes to comedy.  Just look at what came out this year.  Neighbors and 22 Jump Street.  Both are supposed to be pretty great.  But I didn't enjoy them at all.

I do think Other Guys was pretty funny.  You didn't like it?  Fine.  Try Pain and Gain next.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

I question Detective sense of humor all the time. It's tedious to get to his punch line in his posts. Like watching transformers 4 all over again.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Detective said:


> Huey is delusional as fuck, but I would be honestly sad for Rukia's taste if he enjoyed that clusterfuck.



Each of us has at least one or two guilty pleasures, this could be one of Rukia's.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Naw Rukia's guilty Pleasure is Bad boys 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2014)

Bad Boys 2 is very entertaining.


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2014)

There's no such thing as "guilty pleasures". The only reason people call it guilty pleasure is because said "guilty pleasure" is widely deemed bad and doesn't want to be shamed for it. It's bs, they genuinely think it's good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Yes it is Rukia that shot of then shooting up in the Haitian house is my favorite scene.


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Bad Boys 2 is very entertaining.



true dat


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I don't know.  I might be out of touch when it comes to comedy.  Just look at what came out this year.  Neighbors and 22 Jump Street.  Both are supposed to be pretty great.  But I didn't enjoy them at all.
> 
> I do think Other Guys was pretty funny.  You didn't like it?  Fine.  Try Pain and Gain next.



My friends can't stop going on and on about 22 Jump street; calling it the best film of the year. I seen neighbors and it really wasn't anything special.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> There's no such thing as "guilty pleasures". The only reason people call it guilty pleasure is because said "guilty pleasure" is widely deemed bad and doesn't want to be shamed for it.



Umm....isn't all guilt induced by violating the social norm and political correctness?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> There's no such thing as "guilty pleasures". The only reason people call it guilty pleasure is because said "guilty pleasure" is widely deemed bad and doesn't want to be shamed for it.



So I assume light skin black girls isn't a guilty of yours ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> There's no such thing as "guilty pleasures". The only reason people call it guilty pleasure is because said "guilty pleasure" is widely deemed bad and doesn't want to be shamed for it. It's bs, they genuinely think it's good.



Or they like it but admit it has flaws.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

The mulatto in that trailer was cute!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> There's no such thing as "guilty pleasures". The only reason people call it guilty pleasure is because said "guilty pleasure" is widely deemed bad and doesn't want to be shamed for it. It's bs, they genuinely think it's good.


Uh, no.

You can acknowledge something as poorly made while still enjoying it.

That's why it's called a guilty pleasure.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> The mulatto in that trailer was cute!



Apparently, you can't say Mulatto.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

A black girl would tear Yasha up.


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Apparently, you can't say Mulatto.



SMH




Real talk though, it sounds like a kind of Italian dessert, made from a chocolate coffee flavoured gelatin.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

"Flaws" in art can be subjective. They may be seen as a plus in some people's eyes. For example, misprinted stamps or Cubist portraits could be auctioned for millions of dollars. People who have guilty pleasure may not acknowledge there is a flaw, but they feel guilty because of peer pressure.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2014)

Lucy comes out tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> People who have guilty pleasure may not acknowledge there is a flaw, but they feel guilty because of peer pressure.


Maybe some people. Not me. Why should I feel ashamed for what I like?



Rukia said:


> Lucy comes out tomorrow I guess.


My mom'll be dragging me to this.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Notice whenever Stunna wants to see a movie but feels ashame we'll mock him he says his parents are forcing him to go?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Maybe some people. Not me. Why should I feel ashamed for what I like?



Then it's not a guilty pleasure if you don't feel guilty about it.


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Notice whenever Stunna wants to see a movie but feels ashame we'll mock him he says his parents are forcing him to go?



Stunna has no wheels right now, so of course his parents are helping him out with a ride. And if he says anything about their movie taste, his dad will choke him out.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2014)

Guilty pleasures definitely exist.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gEdQ5KpY8Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Detective he can catch a cab


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Or they like it but admit it has flaws.



Every movie have flaws 



Stunna said:


> Uh, no.
> 
> You can acknowledge something as poorly made while still enjoying it.
> 
> That's why it's called a guilty pleasure.



Everyone taste is unique. As you watch movies you may find that you enjoy a movie that others would deem bad. There's people who genuinely think Tyler Perry's movie are good and funny. But because you're movie snobs, you want to sugar coat it and call it guilty pleasure to justify your enjoyment of a certain movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2014)

Jaws didn't have any flaws.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Brody wife back then had a rocking body.


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Maybe some people. Not me. Why should I feel ashamed for what I like?


You call it poorly made because you would ashamed if you didn't.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Notice whenever Stunna wants to see a movie but feels ashame we'll mock him he says his parents are forcing him to go?


Prove this assertion.



Yasha said:


> Then it's not a guilty pleasure if you don't feel guilty about it.


Guilty pleasure has never literally meant you feel guilty about liking it.



Detective said:


> Stunna has no wheels right now, so of course his parents are helping him out with a ride. And if he says anything about their movie taste, his dad will choke him out.


I've actually oft argued with my dad after seeing a movie--usually one dealing with racial themes.



Masterpiece said:


> Everyone taste is unique. As you watch movies you may find that you enjoy a movie that others would deem bad. There's people who genuinely think Tyler Perry's movie are good and funny. But because you're movie snobs, you want to sugar coat it and call it guilty pleasure to justify your enjoyment of a certain movie.


It's not a justification--it's an elaboration. It's short for "this movie has tons of problems and isn't good, but I like it anyway".


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Own up to it


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> You call it poorly made because you would ashamed if you didn't.


Lying does tend to make me feel ashamed, yes.


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Detective he can catch a cab



Huey doesn't know what it's like to be a jobless poor black college student.





Stunna said:


> I've actually oft argued with my dad after seeing a movie--usually one dealing with racial themes.



Could this be the answer to Stunna's mysterious disappearances from NF? Days at a time? Was he knocked the fuck out after disagreeing with his father?

Tune in next time for the answer. Same NF Thread. Different NF thread page.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Stunna was still a suckling when this came out.


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Guilty pleasure has never literally meant you feel guilty about liking it.



Yes it has


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2014)

I liked Xena when I was a kid.  But I watched an episode like 5 years ago and thought it was really disappointing.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Yes it has


Oh well. I don't feel guilt.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Stunna was still a suckling when this came out.



She would've been a great Wonder Woman.

*sigh*

What could've been.


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Oh well. I don't feel guilt.



That's probably why your relationships never last.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Xena certainly didn't age well, but it's probably the best you could get in that era when softcore porn wasn't as pervasive as it is today.


Stunna, in case you are wondering what you missed out from the good o' days.

[youtube]f3tNZjp72KE[/youtube]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I liked Xena when I was a kid.  But I watched an episode like 5 years ago and thought it was really disappointing.



Yeah Xena and Hercules didn't age well, kinda looks like one of those Cosplaying nerd videos you'd find on youtube now.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> That's probably why your relationships never last.


You know what I meant; get bent, prick.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2014)

You know who else would have made a great Wonder Woman?  Lady Jaye from the last GI Joe movie.  Fucking studio.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

If Xena came out in 2014 instead of 1990s, I can see Jena being one of the cult followers.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2014)

Xena was Buffy before Buffy.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Who wants to take this for the team?

[youtube]diYMQYpdBd8[/youtube]


Groundhog Dick


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2014)

sarah michelle gellar is someone else who was really hot in her prime.



Yasha said:


> Who wants to take this for the team?
> 
> [youtube]diYMQYpdBd8[/youtube]
> 
> ...



I saw this trailer yesterday, this time loop gimmick has to stop now.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2014)

Lucy Lawless was fine back in da day idgaf


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2014)

When was Sarah's prime though?  I would argue that her prime was spent two years into Buffy.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

30 plus or minus 5 is a woman's prime zone.

Random question - How many of you can tell from a Chinese name whether it's male or female?

I just realized yesterday I didn't know how to tell male and female Vietnamese name apart. :S


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Who wants to take this for the team?
> 
> [youtube]diYMQYpdBd8[/youtube]
> 
> ...


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

Rukia said:


> You know who else would have made a great Wonder Woman?  Lady Jaye from the last GI Joe movie.  Fucking studio.



I'd argue that brunette Bridget Regan would be even better though.

She's one of those women who is equally sexually no matter the hair colour.

And she's a natural redhead.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Lucy Lawless was fine back in da day idgaf



She gave most nerds their first boner.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Lucy Lawless was fine back in da day idgaf


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

I agree, Yasha.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Detective said:


> Huey doesn't know what it's like to be a jobless poor black college student.



He has an allowance you know!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

Why are you so intrigued with the details of my personal life?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Why are you so intrigued with the details of my personal life?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Why are you so intrigued with the details of my personal life?



Probably because his wife rejects him too many times during pregnancy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Probably because his wife rejects him too many times during pregnancy.



How does it feel to be the only Malaysian with zero kids?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 24, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> How does it feel to be the only Malaysian with zero kids?



Dude that was harsh, even for slender man standards.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> How does it feel to be the only Malaysian with zero kids?



Am I supposed to feel upset about this? I am not sure about you, but I hate children. I do hope you like children though. If not, too bad for you because you will be stuck with them for the rest of your life or theirs.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 24, 2014)

Since everyone is ignoring me today.

[YOUTUBE]L11ZpcjL3jE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Am I supposed to feel upset about this? I am not sure about you, but I hate children. I do hope you like children though. If not, too bad for you because you will be stuck with them for the rest of your life or theirs.



There's always adoption lol.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

I would rather adopt dog.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Am I supposed to feel upset about this? I am not sure about you, but I hate children. I do hope you like children though. If not, too bad for you because you will be stuck with them for the rest of your life or theirs.



Yes, how dare I try to be a father and raise a family.  Bunch of good for nothing bundles of joy. 

How dare I not be a bitter old lonely man watching life pass me by not knowing the feel of being loved.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Yasha has been so lonely and bitter of women that his backed up semen is literally brine.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 24, 2014)

all kids born in this generation are annoying shits that should be purged or rebooted

(Sorry Stunna )


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> all kids born in this generation are annoying shits that should be purged or rebooted
> 
> (Sorry Stunna )


I agree with this.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

It's not the kids fault it's their parenting and society. So sensitive over every thing. You know kids can't make fun of each other because of bullying?

Kids today are soft as baby shit.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Yes, how dare I try to be a father and raise a family.  Bunch of good for nothing *bundles of joy*.
> 
> How dare I not be a bitter old lonely man watching life pass me by not knowing the feel of being loved.



Heh, don't be so sure about it.

I am contented with my current lifestyle. I don't need to leave behind a bloodline or a legacy to prove my existence.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Imagine if your dad had the same mentality Yasha. But it's no lose to the world if you don't procreate  anyway


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 24, 2014)

Yasha, I feel I should stand with you as we destroy Huey.

He seems to be pushing for a fight more than usual.

He's clearly not getting any.

His missus has rejected him after finding some lolicon in his HD again.

AGAIN.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> all kids born in this generation are annoying shits that should be purged or rebooted
> 
> (Sorry Stunna )


well you're obviously wrong, but assuming you're not an idiot, I didn't need to tell you that


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> It's not the kids fault it's their parenting and society. So sensitive over every thing. You know kids can't make fun of each other because of bullying?
> 
> Kids today are soft as baby shit.



Sounds like you know nothing about psychopathy.

I have seen many responsible and caring parents with anti-social and violent children. There is really such a thing as "bad seed". There is only so much you can do to shape an individual's life. It's easy to point finger at the parents.

Not all kids are sensitive. Psychopaths cannot empathize with others. 

It's analogous to Down Syndrome. There is nothing you can do to increase their intelligence (empathy).


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2014)

It kinda bothers me how you guys pretending your generation was any better. 

But I guess it's normal for the previous generation to do so.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Imagine if your dad had the same mentality Yasha. But it's no lose to the world of you procreate  anyway



I had often asked my parents why they made the silly decision to marry and have kids. 

But to each their own I guess.

I just don't like to be held accountable for somebody other than myself. Single life is awesome. Anywhere can be my home.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2014)

My generation was the last great generation.  All of the young billionaires are from my generation.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm at that point where I'm leaning towards not wanting kids, myself. Such a burden, and so easy to screw up.

Marriage would be super keen, though.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

> Such a burden, and so easy to screw up.



This applies to unsupportive, self-centered spouses, too.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2014)

Kids are a financial burden.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 24, 2014)

the mental and emotional strain kids give you is the one that's underestimated tho.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Again I don't care if you procreate or not that's on you but don't act like you know what it's like because you clearly don't so drown in your ignorance.

My dad and I are close friends he thought me everything and his kids are literally everything to him (maybe your parents didn't care for you that's the problem?)

So I wanted to experience that feeling and while my daughters are not here yet, I must say its a blast so far despite all the moot draw backs.

As for potential bad seeds, I'll take my chances I may not be the best parent but I will try my damn best.

The point of having kids is not to have some legacy (on this side of the world we don't treat our kids like things.)


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2014)

We need warudo to post some K Pop videos.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 24, 2014)

Having kids is one of the things that I've always looked forward to for some reason.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Good for you. *shrugs*


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Well I guess I should avoid marrying that kind of woman then, eh?



They rarely show their true color when you are dating. That's the problem.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Everyone sees the irony but Huey.



This coming from a guy who has a problem with people procreating because he can't get laid.

Talk about cockblocking


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

I'd rather gamble with my spouse than a kid.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Stunna I really mean this but why the fuck are taking Yasha seriously ? You know Yasha is a misanthropist.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Go for boyish girl. They tend to be more "be themselves" when they are with boys.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Soon from now we will see Yasha in the news. Notice he will be traveling abroad next year.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

I travel abroad every year, Huey.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

I need not to worry Canadian Customs are excellent at their job.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Hey Gesy. You want kids, bruh?



I have the GOAT genes of a highly priced slave bro, dying with them seems selfish.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Honestly, between a girl who eats like a pig and a girl who nibbles like a fish in the public, I would appreciate the former.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I have the GOAT genes of a highly priced slave bro, Dying with them seems selfish.



But Gesy women are yuck and kids are ewwwww


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I have the GOAT genes of a highly priced slave bro, Dying with them seems selfish.



Sperm bank.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Yasha is a fatty fucker


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Yasha has a problem with proper table etiquette


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Huey is reminiscent of a character in Harry Potter. 



Rita Skeeter


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

Inb4 a Longbottom joke


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2014)

Any news from Comic Con?  I watched the new trailer for Fifty Shades of Gray.  If they had cast a hot female actress... I would definitely check it out.  This girl is no good though.  And she is a no name.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Any news from Comic Con?  I watched the new trailer for Fifty Shades of Gray.  If they had cast a hot female actress... I would definitely check it out.  This girl is no good though.  And she is a no name.



Maybe I need to read it, but I never understood why this sex book is so popular. I heard the guy treats the girl like crap in it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2014)

Women like dominant men.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

Gesy that was one of Rukia's most blatant traps yet.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2014)

The Lion King

I tried not to be emotionally invested in this but man, this was a great movie. From the story told, to the colors of the animation, to the forever memorable musical numbers. Scar's song sucked tho .

A-


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2014)

Dude must have the smallest dick ever to overcompensate like this.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

Figured a lightskin like Gesy would hate on Scar's number.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Figured a lightskin like Gesy would hate on Scar's number.



lol that song was trash.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2014)

Frozen.  It's as good as Lion King.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

That marketing.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2014)

Scar's actions were justified.  His parents treated him like shit.  He was named after a birth accident.  WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO HIS PROUD AFRICAN NAME?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

Scar isn't his real name.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Scar's actions were justified.  His parents treated him like shit.  He was named after a birth accident.  WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO HIS PROUD AFRICAN NAME?



Scar was born with his ...scar?

I figured his bro must have slapped him one


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2014)

Glad I missed that shitty argument about kids


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 24, 2014)

Gesy what the hell are you smoking, Be Prepared is great.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 24, 2014)

Wow, I feel like I've AdBlocked more of Masterrace's sets this week than Stunna's.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 24, 2014)

*Luther S1:* B-


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2014)

i'm not a fan of Be Prepared, maybe because it was between "can't wait to be king" and "Hakuna matata"  it didn't stand a chance of getting recognition.



Masterpiece said:


> Glad I missed that shitty argument about kids



No you didn't 

Do you want kids MP?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2014)

So Masterpedo get mix feelings about his kids? Gesy do you even lift?


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2014)

Raisin said:


> Wow, I feel like I've AdBlocked more of Masterrace's sets this week than Stunna's.


I'm sorry you dont recognize great artists
And you must really like Stunna' sets because I've only changed it once


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Do you want kids MP?



Be careful. He might misinterpret your question.


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Do you want kids MP?



Yes, but this would be the only case where I wouldn't want a little girl.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2014)

I hated the new Mac DeMarco album at first but I really warmed up to it, got me feeling all bubbly . =3

The music coming out this year has been underwhelming so far.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm glad Yasha brought back Yumi :33

Fuck Vault


----------



## Yasha (Jul 25, 2014)

I doubt Vault will ever talk to me again after this ultimate betrayal. 

But you guys are more important. :33


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2014)

Vaulto is cool with me. Even with my hijinks


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Maybe I need to read it, but I never understood why this sex book is so popular. I heard the guy treats the girl like crap in it.



Apparently it was originally a Twilight fan fiction, which had all the character names changed by the author. And is essentially a woman's carte blanche fantasy novel where the powerful, controlling rich dude falls for the charm and inner sex beast of the no-name plain Jane who is actually a hidden 10/10 but didn't know it until he sexed her....

Essentially it's a Woman's Ultimate RPG in many ways.

This is the era we live in, where fanfiction is good enough to become a best selling book.


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2014)

I remembered Ryan Gosling was rumored to play Grey. What a shame...


----------



## Jena (Jul 25, 2014)

The most unrealistic part of 50 Shades of Grey is that we're supposed to believe a 22 year old college student has never used Google or email before meeting Christian Grey. How did this bitch get a BA in English without ever touching a computer?

But, real talk, I'm fascinated to see how they circumvent the retarded shit in this story. Without Ana's "inner goddess" and "subconscious" preserved, how will we know she's battling schizophrenia? Will the scene where Christian rips a tampon out of Ana's vagina be in the movie? Is the story more or less insufferable without Ana referring to her lady parts as "down...there!" ? Are Christian's actions somehow even creepier when you watch him stalk a woman he's known for 3 days, as opposed to just reading about it? Will Christian lick ice cream out of Ana's pubes in the movie?

I look forward to seeing these questions ? and more ? addressed in what will no doubt be the greatest cinematic fart of our generation.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 25, 2014)

How do you know theres a tampon ripping scene


----------



## Yasha (Jul 25, 2014)

Jena, you read it out of pure intellectual curiosity.....right?


----------



## Jena (Jul 25, 2014)

Parallax said:


> How do you know theres a tampon ripping scene



How do you not? It's the most famous scene from the book 



> ?When did you start your period, Anastasia?? he asks out of the blue, gazing down at me. ?Err? yesterday,? I mumble in my highly aroused state.
> 
> ?Good.? He releases me and turns me around.
> 
> ...



erotic.



Yasha said:


> Jena, you read it out of pure intellectual curiosity.....right?



Whenever a book is really popular and people are polarized between "it's amazing!" and "it's the worst!" I make a point of reading it. I read it back when it was gaining popularity and tried to go in with an unbiased opinion. It did not take long to lose me.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2014)

check it out, it's my spirit animal


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2014)

There are 2 things I know for sure about 50 Shades of Grey.

First, a lot of theatres next February will become damp swamps for a while after it's release.

And secondly and more importantly, if I am asked by a lady to go see this film with her, I will accept, and sacrifice my sanity while surviving through it, because I know exactly how my night will end.

:33


----------



## Slice (Jul 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> 30 plus or minus 5 is a woman's prime zone.





Rukia said:


> My generation was the last great generation.  All of the young billionaires are from my generation.




Quality opinions. 




My little sister has never read a book in her life. She bought 50 shades because all her girlfriends kept raving about how awesome it is.
It took her nearly two years to finish the first (but she did it).
I was impressed by what book managed to make my sis read it.
Picked one chapter and read it. it was so shit my head hurt.

I dont know how this ever got so popular. Its not that the book is pure pornography, dont care about that. It it terribly written, unbelievable character actions, senseless pacing. Messed up sentence structures and improbable dialogues.
Why cant these women find some well written SM book instead of a fanfiction reject project?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 25, 2014)

I literally rolled my eyes after reading the few paragraphs Jena quoted.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 25, 2014)

The only thing 50 Shades of Grey is good for is to get you laid when you carry a girl.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2014)

Detective said:


> There are 2 things I know for sure about 50 Shades of Grey.
> 
> First, a lot of theatres next February will become damp swamps for a while after it's release.
> 
> ...



 gonna get laid?


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 25, 2014)

I wish i could have the option of not having a kid in my adult years.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 25, 2014)

Sakasama no Patema - *C-*


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2014)

It's sad that such poorly written garbage is popular. Read whatever you want but damn how can anyone can take those books seriously is beyond me.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> I wish i could have the option of not having a kid in my adult years.



er...

unless you're going to be forced to inseminate a woman with a gun to your head, you _do_ have that option


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 25, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> er...
> 
> unless you're going to be forced to inseminate a woman with a gun to your head, you _do_ have that option



not exactly a gun on my head, but my dad will be livid if i don't ever have an offspring to inherit our family company after my time and dad's are over

i ain't fighting with him over this

really it's the fate of any family running a business 

not to mention my dad has started introducing his fellow businessmen's daughters to me recently since he's considered the idea of a corporate marriage, if a merger is to be realized from that i gotta have a kid with whoever my future wife among them is to eastablish a more permanent connection

can't run away


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2014)

So we can add Durden to the rich boys too.

My dad will be pissed if I don't have a son.


----------



## Slice (Jul 25, 2014)

My parents are fully aware they should never expect grandchildren from me.
But since i have a little sister that can provide those they dont really care.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm looking forward to Hot Tub Time Machine 2. Might be the first comedy I see in theaters with my buds .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

Jena said:


> The most unrealistic part of 50 Shades of Grey is that we're supposed to believe a 22 year old college student has never used Google or email before meeting Christian Grey. How did this bitch get a BA in English without ever touching a computer?
> 
> But, real talk, I'm fascinated to see how they circumvent the retarded shit in this story. Without Ana's "inner goddess" and "subconscious" preserved, how will we know she's battling schizophrenia? Will the scene where Christian rips a tampon out of Ana's vagina be in the movie? Is the story more or less insufferable without Ana referring to her lady parts as "down...there!" ? Are Christian's actions somehow even creepier when you watch him stalk a woman he's known for 3 days, as opposed to just reading about it? Will Christian lick ice cream out of Ana's pubes in the movie?
> 
> I look forward to seeing these questions – and more – addressed in what will no doubt be the greatest cinematic fart of our generation.



Better wait for the Directors Cut 

The passage you quoted seems like something i'd read on tumblr or in a high school english class.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> not exactly a gun on my head, but my dad will be livid if i don't ever have an offspring to inherit our family company after my time and dad's are over
> 
> i ain't fighting with him over this
> 
> ...


i would run the fuck away from that shit

corporate marriage? it's 2014! disgusting


----------



## Yasha (Jul 25, 2014)

Tyler living dat TV drama life. 




Slice said:


> My parents are fully aware they should never expect grandchildren from me.
> But since i have a little sister that can provide those they dont really care.



Some parents would argue that your sister's children won't carry your family name.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

Do you have any siblings you can pass on the responsibilities to, Tyler?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 25, 2014)

I imagine even if he had, the responsibility still falls on the oldest son by default, and daughters can't inherit shit.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> You would run away from all of that money? A corporate marriage could double the family fortune.



>being trapped in a loveless marriage with some random girl for money

is that a real question


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 25, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i would run the fuck away from that shit
> 
> corporate marriage? it's 2014! disgusting



it's still an idea and it won't be further explored at least until i graduate but fortunately my dad's recommendations are better-looking than my exes 

and they are mostly chinese


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 25, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Do you have any siblings you can pass on the responsibilities to, Tyler?



i'm the eldest son so automatically expectations like this came by default. I have three younger brothers. The youngest two are still too young and the other one wants to follow another career path (he just got accepted in engineering major)

I'm sorta the only one who undergoes the proper education for the job.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 25, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> >being trapped in a loveless marriage with some random girl for money
> 
> is that a real question



Arranged marriage seems to last longer than love marriage. Though of course long-lasting marriage is not necessarily equated with happy marriage. 

But I would argue the efforts spent to get to understand each other in arranged marriage helps in the long term compared to marrying out of something as fleeting as love.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> >being trapped in a loveless marriage with some random girl for money
> 
> is that a real question



works for the Kardashians 

but no, I was just curious on what you'd answer.

The bigger question would be would he run away from something he's parents and maybe grandparents worked and spent their lives building


----------



## Yasha (Jul 25, 2014)

Once Tyler graduates, he will run away with a poor girl whom his dad disapproves to complete his TV drama life.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Arranged marriage seems to last longer than love marriage. Though of course long-lasting marriage is not necessarily equated with happy marriage.
> 
> But I would argue the efforts spent to get to understand each other in arranged marriage helps in the long term compared to marrying out of something as fleeting as love.



I just think people marry too young, I believe humans do not finish development until around their 30's. Interest change, and that causes problems.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 25, 2014)

Regardless of age, if you are very clear about what you want, go ahead. Problems often arise because people don't know what they want when they make important decisions in their lives.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 25, 2014)

Lately I am into portraits of girls with tears. There is something beautiful about a headstrong girl crying.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

You do know it's usually not that cute in reality right?

The make up isn't intact, and the grimace the woman will be making is hard to look at.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Once Tyler graduates, he will run away with a poor girl whom his dad disapproves to complete his TV drama life.



My dad has disapproved some of my exes before and usually i'd listen to his judgment. He will not coerce me right away to dump them now because i'm still at college but i can't help but feel thoroughly affected. Like there was one time my dad found out from my mother i had a girlfriend and he immediately stalked her on facebook. He told me flat-out she's fuckugly afterwards and i dumped her right away.


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Jul 25, 2014)

The last movie I saw was the Amazing Spider-Man 2.

Honestly not sure. 7/10 I guess.

It was decent, had *some* decent humor, and Electro's powers were pretty awesome.

A lot of the humor felt too easy though, and I personally think the actor that played Harry was absolutely horrible. Jaime Fox wasn't that much better, but I felt like I could forgive him a little. 

There were just a lot of tiny things that stuck out to me as flaws, but I'm having a hard time thinking of anything specific.

I'd still recommend people to watch it, but I wouldn't ever put it as one of my favorites.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

Speaking of Amazing Spider-Man

I think I found an HD copy for it, might watch it tonight. 



TylerDurden said:


> My dad has disapproved some of my exes before and usually i'd listen to his judgment. He will not coerce me right away to dump them because i'm still at college but i can't help but feel thoroughly affected. Like there was one time my dad found out from my mother i had a girlfriend and he immediately stalked her on facebook. He told me flat-out she's fuckugly afterwards and i dumped her right away.



Jeez dude 

That is messed up.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 25, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> My dad has disapproved some of my exes before and usually i'd listen to his judgment. He will not coerce me right away to dump them now because i'm still at college but i can't help but feel thoroughly affected. Like there was one time my dad found out from my mother i had a girlfriend and he immediately stalked her on facebook. He told me flat-out she's fuckugly afterwards and i dumped her right away.



That sounds like Illumi's level of mind control. But since you don't read HxH, you probably don't understand what I just said.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 25, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Jeez dude
> 
> That is messed up.



she was real shit doe, he opened my eyes.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 25, 2014)

Find a 10/10 Japanese girl when you're in Japan.

And ask her to set her fb to private.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 25, 2014)

i hope i can

you mean korea


----------



## Yasha (Jul 25, 2014)

Japan. Aren't you going there for vacation while you're in Korea?


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well believe it not, there are women who also wouldn't want to have children. It's not too difficult to find someone who share their disinterest as long as they are upfront about it.



Those women tend to not be very feminine and that's that shit I don't like...


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 25, 2014)

only for a weekend, it's too short of a time to look for a girl


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

All jokes aside, I never expected someone rich to post here. You should be out making life your oyster. There's too much to do to be wasting it here.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

Huey Freeman; the bringer of wisdom.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Arranged marriage seems to last longer than love marriage. Though of course long-lasting marriage is not necessarily equated with happy marriage.
> 
> But I would argue the efforts spent to get to understand each other in arranged marriage helps in the long term compared to marrying out of something as fleeting as love.



seems to last longer? based on what? statistics? how would they separate out "arranged" from "love" marriages in a remotely scientific way?

or is that some rule of thumb delivered with baseless confidence?

any healthy relationship involves compromise and accommodation, not just arranged ones


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Like there was one time my dad found out from my mother i had a girlfriend and he immediately stalked her on facebook. He told me flat-out she's fuckugly afterwards and i dumped her right away.


That's horrible.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2014)

As for rich people Gesy define rich? Multimillionaires ? Then I agree.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> works for the Kardashians
> 
> but no, I was just curious on what you'd answer.
> 
> The bigger question would be would he run away from something he's parents and maybe grandparents worked and spent their lives building



so what if they spent years building it? why is it incumbent on him to continue building it up? why should a business enslave someone's life? 

it's not like refusing to run the business somehow deprives them of it. they'll still get the money, and if they sell it off when they retire, they'll have that

and you can't take money with you when you're dead, so any satisfaction derived from the business continuing to be in family hands is illusory 

i'd be much more satisfied if my children were happy


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm personally on the fence enough that whether my girl wants kids or not, I can comply.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2014)

I'd tell my dad to get bent.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2014)

That is before or after he backhand you across the room ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> As for rich people Gesy define rich? Multimillionaires ? Then I agree.



Anyone in the upper middle class or higher with too much time on their hands.



Lucaniel said:


> i'd be much more satisfied if my children were happy



As would I, but he does not seem too choked up about it, so I guess it works out in his case.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

My mother would not force me to leave someone, but she would give feedback such as " I think she's ugly" or "she's not the girl for you". She may give the _suggestion_ for me to leave someone, but if I decide against it, she'll tell me it's on me if the relationship blows out.


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2014)

This is just me thinking outloud, but how do we know that the Tyler that's interacting with us isn't just Tyler's dad hacked into his account, checking to see if he is hanging out with any middle class girls alone? And giving us the image of an obedient son, to further his agenda?


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2014)

A+ detective work


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 25, 2014)

Detective said:


> This is just me thinking outloud, but how do we know that the Tyler that's interacting with us isn't just Tyler's dad hacked into his account, checking to see if he is hanging out with any middle class girls alone? And giving us the image of an obedient son, to further his agenda?



checks out


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2014)

I mean, FatherTyler would have the resources to pull this off. He has his own IT department!


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 25, 2014)

once again, we have all been played


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 25, 2014)

Stunna said:


> That's horrible.



she wasn't great stunna. Scratch that she just ain't my type.  i only hooked up with her because i drunkenly texted her some romantic shit during a night out and she took it seriously. And i was lonely.

Even after dating her i wasn't entirely sure what i was doing. My dad gave me a wake-up-call.


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2014)

Tyler's dad is essentially his corporate wingman


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy is getting great reviews so far.

Rukia must feel distraught.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 25, 2014)

of course it is. my calls are never wrong


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 25, 2014)

Detective said:


> This is just me thinking outloud, but how do we know that the Tyler that's interacting with us isn't just Tyler's dad hacked into his account, checking to see if he is hanging out with any middle class girls alone? And giving us the image of an obedient son, to further his agenda?



This site is my only outlet of communication he doesn't know, i hope he doesn't do all that


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> of course it is. my calls are never wrong



hahahahahahaha


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> This site is my only outlet of communication he doesn't know, i hope he doesn't do all that



Damn Tyler, I don't know if I should envy you or feel a sense of sorrow .


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> of course it is. my calls are never wrong



inb4 slipping joke


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2014)

That feel when Tyler gets a slight bruise one day after playing sports, goes to the hospital for x-rays just in case, and the doctors discover a tracking device implanted in him as a result.

Zooming into the label of it reveals that it was made the same year he was born.


----------



## teddy (Jul 25, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> This site is my only outlet of communication he doesn't know, i hope he doesn't do all that



This is sounding more fucked up with each post added


good grief


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

Detective said:


> That feel when Tyler gets a slight bruise one day after playing sports, goes to the hospital for x-rays just in case, and the doctors discover a tracking device implanted in him as a result.
> 
> Zooming into the label of it reveals that it was made the same year he was born.



That actually sounds safe, some countries are quite big on kidnapping people for ransom money.


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2014)

Tyler's dad probably knows when he's taking a shit, or fapping, due to movement sensors built into the tracking device.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 25, 2014)

damn Tyler

imma pour one out for you homie


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2014)

this is why i'm glad i left india

i know tyler isn't indian (iirc) but it's pretty much like that all over asia


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't know if I should envy you



gesy

you can't be so poor you'd be willing to take on all that shit tyler has in his life just for his business


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2014)

Tyler have a GOAT dad, you guys are crazy.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 25, 2014)

im with you masterpiece. even though i don't think i'd have what it takes to be that kind of dad if i was in that position, i do support it.


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2014)

That feel when Tyler is secretly out on a date with a girl he just met, sitting down to eat, when his phone indicates he received a new text message. He pulls it out to check, and all that's written on the screen is:

3/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> gesy
> 
> you can't be so poor you'd be willing to take on all that shit tyler has in his life just for his business



lol no, i'm quite fine with coming up on my own. But it's something that is at least interesting to fantasize about.



Masterpiece said:


> Tyler have a GOAT dad, you guys are crazy.



Nah, this dude is beyond overprotective, Tyler's barely allowed to make his own life choices. The man can afford to let go of the leash alittle.


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2014)

He's not overprotective, he's doing what a good dad should do.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2014)

Tyler dating some ugly girl is a life experience and his dad is rectifying it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2014)

masterrace

stick to racism and pedophilia


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 25, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> He's not overprotective, he's doing what a good dad should do.



precisely. i'm all against control freaks, but in this particular case i approve of it


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2014)

liverbird confirmed for not having boundaries and being destined to be a terrible dad


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 25, 2014)

doe, i just don't give a darn. plenty of time to change that tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

Liver's Slipping.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 25, 2014)

Liver you should meet a guy I met up with in Liverpool a while ago

He has had sex with half the city XD


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 25, 2014)

so he can fuck me too?


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Liver you should meet a guy I met up with in Liverpool a while ago
> 
> He has had sex with half the city XD



He had sex with 200k+ people?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> so he can fuck me too?



When in Rome


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 25, 2014)

what are you suggesting? that speedy lied?

why would someone on the internet do such a thing

edit; does it look like i'm in fucking rome mate


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

Bitch, be cool!


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 25, 2014)

i am cool


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 25, 2014)

Wasn't been literal you goons


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2014)

Liver sounds like a Metrosexual.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

Liver sounds like an angry person.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2014)

Gesy sounds like fresh ass


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

Ah, sorry Huey, you're not my type.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 25, 2014)

Huey the attention seeker licker enticer


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ah, sorry Huey, you're not my type.



And apparently women aren't either.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

Ask your wife.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2014)

She told me nothing could have happened your stomach was holding your dick hostage.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 25, 2014)

So without the dick malfunction, your wife would have banged another dude?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

Raisin said:


> So without the dick malfunction, your wife would have banged another dude?



I'm not just "another dude", Grape.


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm not just "another dude", Grape.



That's right, you're that dude with his stomach holding his dick.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2014)

We're swingers


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> That's right, you're that dude with his stomach holding his dick.



I also have a lvl 60 all spec Warrior.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2014)

Does your armor has +150 virginity ?


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2014)

His shield gives him 100% pussy resistance


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

I wish!

I could use the purity points.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2014)

Gesy overshadowed by Stunna OP purity.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 25, 2014)

I am seriously dreading starting the second season of Luthor . Might just opt out and watch the latest ep of Tokyo ESP and play some AC Black Flag.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 25, 2014)

Your life experience only consists of interaction with the opposite sex? Are you here just to eat and shit and make babies?

Put your wife on your resume if you think she makes you such an accomplished person.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2014)

Did the " when it comes to women" at the beginning of the sentence missed your selective reading skills.

I get it you're trying to prove that your depressing life style is worthwhile more so than mines but let's face it you're not doing anything noteworthy like curing a disease. Unless said disease is a "social life" .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

Lion King 2: Simba's pride

No as great as the first one tho I've seen nothing wrong with the changes made.

C+


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Put your wife on your resume if you think she makes you such an accomplished person.



Damn, Yasha bringin' it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

I just take it as a sign of happiness and don't think much pass that.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 25, 2014)

Tip: Don't build your happiness upon others' annoyance.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 25, 2014)

Hercules: B-

Harmless, enjoyable, forgettable.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Tip: Don't build your happiness upon others' annoyance.



Apparently not too happy if he still spends so much time here.

But that's none of my business.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

People who spend time here can't be happy?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 25, 2014)

Heh


The Fault in Our Stars getting raving reviews


----------



## Yasha (Jul 25, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> People who spend time here can't be happy?



Raisin meant with his married life.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2014)

Raisin said:


> Apparently not too happy if he still spends so much time here.
> 
> But that's none of my business.



Well the real world wasn't  all roses since you had to come back.


But that's none of my business


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

Just so we're clear, you could have sent me a message if I crossed some line. it was all in kindhearted jest, like you said we're behind a screen, so I can't really tell how you react to things.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 25, 2014)

I think your constant badgering of regulars is what wears thin to people like Yasha, and myself. I have spoken on this subject before, but I believe it's the language barrier at fault. I don't think you're any greater of an asshole than any other person here, but I think the language barrier may promote your jives to a purely insensitive nature, such that it's difficult or impossible to catch the humor intended. So they just come off as hate filled, and cynical. There's no sugar to settle that bitterness, and adding emoticons to signify the joke, almost makes it worse.

Here, have a jam.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm not mad at the wife insults, in annoyed at this accusation of me bragging about my wife when I'm not even talking about here. 

What would you really think my response would be to a single guy who admit to be a virginity? That's not bragging. If I wanted to brag I mail you a sex tape of me fucking my wife with 2 of her big titay friends with my 9 inch dick. It will be titled " to my biggest fan"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2014)

Raisin said:


> I think your constant badgering of regulars is what wears thin to people like Yasha, and myself. I have spoken on this subject before, but I believe it's the language barrier at fault. I don't think you're any greater of an asshole than any other person here, but I think the language barrier may promote your jives to a purely insensitive nature, such that it's difficult or impossible to catch the humor intended. So they just come off as hate filled, and cynical. There's no sugar to settle that bitterness, and adding emoticons to signify the joke, almost makes it worse.
> 
> Here, have a jam.



Grape shut the fuck up, you're the one who love bringing of up.
Infact you made fun of the possibility of my wife having a miscarriage.

If you don't like my insults then back off it's not rocket science .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I'm not mad at the wife insults, in annoyed at this accusation of me bragging about my wife when I'm not even talking about here.
> 
> What would you really think my response would be to a single guy who admit to be a virginity? That's not bragging. If I wanted to brag I mail you a sex tape of me fucking my wife with 2 of her big titay friends with my 9 inch dick. It will be titled " to my biggest fan"



9 inches?

If you're going to lie on the net, go big bro.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, to be fair - I thought your wife had already miscarried when I made the jape.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2014)

And that makes it better how?

You know you brag about how better your English is but you're living proof that if your an imbecile you might as well sound smart.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 25, 2014)

It makes it funnier.

I'd say that's a pretty accurate summary of my typing philosophy.


----------



## teddy (Jul 26, 2014)

*The Conjuring*: B


surprisingly well made


----------



## Ae (Jul 26, 2014)

Watched 3 C+ movies in a row god damn...
I need something better!


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 26, 2014)

Raisin said:


> It makes it funnier.
> 
> I'd say that's a pretty accurate summary of my typing philosophy.



It really doesn't.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 26, 2014)

It totally does. It's easy to see what a piece of shit Huey is after his last replies. I have tried to "reach out" to him, as I did tonight, several times. Each time I have been greeted with the same hostility.

This is a guy who thought my suicidal depression was a joking matter.

If Huey really has a wife and children, I thoroughly hope he outlives them all. 

Piece of shit.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2014)

no it doesn't it was a pretty terrible thing to say

also I have no idea why everyone is arguing today and it feels p good


----------



## Raisin (Jul 26, 2014)

It was hilarious. I don't even remember the joke, but I know it was good.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 26, 2014)

Huey said his wife had a missed miscarriage, which Grape and I interpreted as silent miscarriage. I guess he meant to say near miscarriage. Grape does have a point about the language barrier.

But language is not Huey's main barrier. It's his EQ.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 26, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Huey said his wife had a missed miscarriage, which Grape and I interpreted as silent miscarriage. I guess he meant to say near miscarriage. Grape does have a point about the language barrier.
> 
> But language is not Huey's main barrier. It's his EQ.



Do you mean IQ because I'm not a radio


----------



## Raisin (Jul 26, 2014)

I hope you outlive your kids, Huey.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 26, 2014)

Good night Grape, it's just dreams now.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't cut. I never saw the potential for "relief" in cutting. I don't suffer from Dissociative Identity Disorder.

I hope you can do better.


----------



## Raisin (Jul 26, 2014)

No shit, my therapist is intelligent.


----------



## teddy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Raisin (Jul 26, 2014)

Yay Reddit.


----------



## teddy (Jul 26, 2014)

I know right?


----------



## Ae (Jul 26, 2014)

reddit is gay


----------



## Raisin (Jul 26, 2014)

Word. In the same subreddit I gained nearly 200 karma in the last four hours.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 26, 2014)

What the hell is going on in here?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2014)

Lucy or Hercules?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 26, 2014)

Lucy... :33


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 26, 2014)

Call me when y'all down

Cept Huey


----------



## Slice (Jul 26, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Lucy or Hercules?



I thought this was to keep the discussion about 90s Xena/Hercules going.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 26, 2014)

Xena brings back some memories .


----------



## Yasha (Jul 26, 2014)

ScarJo has been getting lots of films lately. 

I would see Lucy for Choi Min Sik (Oldboy), Luc Besson and Morgan Freeman.


----------



## teddy (Jul 26, 2014)

Hercules looks like trash. unintentional comedy at best


go with lucy


----------



## Yasha (Jul 26, 2014)

Masterrace

[youtube]Ec1-3Fjxy0c[/youtube]


----------



## Ae (Jul 26, 2014)

That girl isn't my type, so I don't get how that movie would be for me.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 26, 2014)

Wonder Woman costume reveal


----------



## Slice (Jul 26, 2014)

It just screams "No colors allowed". Its kinda boring.
Actress still too skinny.


----------



## Ae (Jul 26, 2014)

Slice said:


> It just screams "No colors allowed". Its kinda boring.
> Actress still too skinny.



She looks fine


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2014)

yeah that costume looks p bad


----------



## teddy (Jul 26, 2014)

The design is fine. i need to actually see the colors tho


----------



## Slice (Jul 26, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> She looks fine



Not saying that this is an ugly woman.
But this doesn't exactly scream warrior princess born and raised for battle.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2014)

you're all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Reznor (Jul 26, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

